# INPA on F-Series?



## Qwartas (Jun 1, 2013)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Qwartas said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## karlmm (Jan 2, 2007)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank's Shawn, it's working great!

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

karlmm said:


> Thank's Shawn, it's working great!
> 
> :thumbup:


Ok. Glad to hear it. :thumbup:


----------



## bboy1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

I got the link and downloaded. My question is I have had a working inpa on my system before downloading this one. Is there a way to just copy some files into my current install or do I need to uninstall and reinstall this setup? Sorry for being such a noob.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> I got the link and downloaded. My question is I have had a working inpa on my system before downloading this one. Is there a way to just copy some files into my current install or do I need to uninstall and reinstall this setup? Sorry for being such a noob.


What is in your current INPA that is not in the new one?

In any event, you can merge the two EDIABAS folders, and then just keep your old INPA folder and have this as a second INPA_Fxx folder, and you can run both INPA versions.


----------



## bboy1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

inpa version is 5.0 

I have no idea how to merge them.

I have a f10 I need to clear some airbag codes. It had a deployed head rest and seat belt tensioners where blown no air back deployment. I replaced/repaired now I need to reset. I read I could use ncs expert and load f01 but that isnt a choice. When I run my current inpa f01 is a choice but I get error can find f01.eng


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> inpa version is 5.0
> 
> I have no idea how to merge them.
> 
> I have a f10 I need to clear some airbag codes. It had a deployed head rest and seat belt tensioners where blown no air back deployment. I replaced/repaired now I need to reset. I read I could use ncs expert and load f01 but that isnt a choice. When I run my current inpa f01 is a choice but I get error can find f01.eng


Copy new EDIABS folder on top of old EDIBAS folder, and overide any of the old files.

You cannot use NCS Expert on Fxx chassis, it is for Exx chassis only.

Use Tool32 to clear your fault codes:

Clear Fault Codes:

Assuming the fault condition no longer exists, to clear the fault code.

1) Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
2) Hit F3
3) Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
4) In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
5) Hit F5
6) "Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Hopefully, Problem Solved.

Note: fs_lesen_funktional only read fault codes, FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL will delete it.


----------



## bboy1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

Shawn thanks again. I did what you suggested and this is what I got.


EDIABAS Fehler 28 : IFH-0018: INITIALIZATION ERROR


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> Shawn thanks again. I did what you suggested and this is what I got.
> 
> EDIABAS Fehler 28 : IFH-0018: INITIALIZATION ERROR


Are you connected to the car, car powered up, and EDIABAS set for ENET interface?


----------



## bboy1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ok I think I know what the problem is but do not know how to fix it. I had the serial cable now i have the usb cable. How do I change my settings so my new usb cable can communicate?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> Ok I think I know what the problem is but do not know how to fix it. I had the serial cable now i have the usb cable. How do I change my settings so my new usb cable can communicate?


Is this for your F10 550i Chassis?


----------



## bboy1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

yes K+dcan usb interface is the cable I have now is this the wrong cable?

If I remember correctly my old cable for my 2011 328i was a serial cable. I ordered the usb K+dcan for the f10/

OOPS I got it wrong this is the old cable the usb to k+dcan.

I ordered the enet cable for the f10 and now I can't find it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> yes K+dcan usb interface is the cable I have now is this the wrong cable?
> 
> If I remember correctly my old cable for my 2011 328i was a serial cable. I ordered the usb K+dcan for the f10/


Yes, it is the wrong interface cable. All Fxx chassis like your 2011 F10 require an ENET interface cable for use with all Apps using EDIABAS (e.g. Tool32, INPA, E-Sys, etc.). This is an Ethernet by OBDII connection.

Exx chassis like your 2011 328i require a K+DCAN interface. This is an USB by OBDII connection.


----------



## bboy1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

since I have seemed to misplaced the enet cable. Can you recommend where to order one from?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> since I have seemed to misplaced the enet cable. Can you recommend where to order one from?


*Contact User April1 for ENET Cable:*

http://enetcables.com/

Or you can buy it from One-Stop Electronics:

*Ethernet to OBD2 cable (ENET) - 1.8 meters*

http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=21


----------



## bboy1234 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes thats where I ordered the one I lost from but I couldn't remember their name. So I ordered another and now I am guessing I will find the one I misplaced.


----------



## leiman (Jan 20, 2013)

Thinks a lot Shawn!

When i coding with a E90 today.Error messagse like "COAPI-2021: data transmission to ECU disturbed. IFH-0010: DATATRANSMISSION TO CONTROLUNIT DISTURBED"!
Anybody know why?
My daten file if 49.0,and I have been programmed E90 Successfully before.


----------



## jaza45 (Sep 8, 2003)

Shawn can I get the links too. thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaza45 said:


> Shawn can I get the links too. thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mosquiTo.de (Jun 5, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am searching for the inpa scripts and ipo files for the f series.
can you send me a link, too?

best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mosquiTo.de said:


> Hi,
> I am searching for the inpa scripts and ipo files for the f series.
> can you send me a link, too?
> 
> best regards


PM sent.


----------



## Jama M5 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello shawnsheridan! can i have links for INPA F also please


----------



## Jama M5 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you !!!!


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi Shawn,
this is my first post after presemtation.
May I have the link for INPA and scripts?
My car is an F11 525D produced in November 2011 (4 cyl, twin turbo).
Thanks for your support to all of us necwcomers.
P.S.
I have already succesfully used E-sys for coding and tool32 for errors canceling.
Regards from Italy.
Bruno


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunoaro said:


> Hi Shawn,
> this is my first post after presemtation.
> May I have the link for INPA and scripts?
> My car is an F11 525D produced in November 2011 (4 cyl, twin turbo).
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you Shawn,
downloaded and ready to install!
Just one question: should I put the INPA folder in C:\EC-Apps\ESG?
Or somewhere else?
Ciao


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunoaro said:


> Thank you Shawn,
> downloaded and ready to install!
> Just one question: should I put the INPA folder in C:\EC-Apps\ESG?
> Or somewhere else?
> Ciao


Yes. I have it alongside my original, so it is C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> I got the link and downloaded. My question is I have had a working inpa on my system before downloading this one. Is there a way to just copy some files into my current install or do I need to uninstall and reinstall this setup? Sorry for being such a noob.


You can put INPA_Fxx folder alongside the existing INPA folder and run either or. The EDIABAS folder needs to be merged with your existing one.


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. I have it alongside my original, so it is C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx.


My situation is a bit different.
I don't have any original INPA installed.
I have only E-sys.
Should I remove my installation and make a new one with E-sys and INPA?
In this case is there a link for a complete installer?
Or it is enough to copy the INPA fXX and merge the EDIABA folder?
Sorry for my dumb question.


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Can i also have the f01 Inpa scripts (maybe also the link to the right inpa -i am not sure, if my inpa is outdated) please. 
@Shawn you are doing such a great job for this forum and the users! Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunoaro said:


> My situation is a bit different.
> I don't have any original INPA installed.
> I have only E-sys.
> Should I remove my installation and make a new one with E-sys and INPA?
> ...


Just Copy INPA_Fxx to C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx, and replace your EDIABAS folder with the included one.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simon-Munich said:


> Can i also have the f01 Inpa scripts (maybe also the link to the right inpa -i am not sure, if my inpa is outdated) please.
> @Shawn you are doing such a great job for this forum and the users! Thank you very much!


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerquest (Apr 30, 2013)

*INPA script*

Shawn, can you send me a link to the Inpa scripts, too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerquest said:


> Shawn, can you send me a link to the Inpa scripts, too?


PM sent.


----------



## srki7 (Jan 9, 2013)

OHHHHHHH pleas pleas can i have it toooo with isid is all so slowly ---- Pleas PM me INpa fos F-series --- Is it IN GERMAN too ?????


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

srki7 said:


> OHHHHHHH pleas pleas can i have it toooo with isid is all so slowly ---- Pleas PM me INpa fos F-series --- Is it IN GERMAN too ?????


PM sent.


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just Copy INPA_Fxx to C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx, and replace your EDIABAS folder with the included one.


Hi Swan,
sorry to seem confused, but there are details that aren't totally clear to me.
And I would avoid to make errors in setting up the stuff.

1) The downloaded archive is made by INPA_Fxx folder, that contains INPA and EDIABAS folders.
I suppose the INPA (and not the main INPA_Fxx) folder should be put in C:\EC-APPS\ 
Could you please confirm?

2) The EDIABAS folder contains (in \Bin) the EDIABAS.INI, that is set to STD.OBD for the Interface entry.
I supose that I have to edit it to ENET, in order to work in my F11.
Could you confirm also this point?

Thanks again


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

There is in Ediabas/hardware/configurator. Run that and on the drop down menu press ENET and enter(left) and Ediabas is configured for ENET cable. No need to physically do any changes to Ediabas.ini


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

Problem solved!
After some experiment I did realized that it is necessary to have some INPA version installed before making the modifications, otherwise the INPA for Fxx doesn't work.
In my case I never had any INPA installed before and therefore I got an error (some dll was missing)
Now everything works.
Thanks again to all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunoaro said:


> Problem solved!
> After some experiment I did realized that it is necessary to have some INPA version installed before making the modifications, otherwise the INPA for Fxx doesn't work.
> In my case I never had any INPA installed before and therefore I got an error (some dll was missing)
> Now everything works.
> Thanks again to all.


What .DLL was missing?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Brunoaro said:


> Problem solved!
> After some experiment I did realized that it is necessary to have some INPA version installed before making the modifications, otherwise the INPA for Fxx doesn't work.
> In my case I never had any INPA installed before and therefore I got an error (some dll was missing)
> Now everything works.
> Thanks again to all.


If you launch the application as administrator, there will not be any 'missing DLL'.

Right-click on the executable and 'Run as Administrator'


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> What .DLL was missing?


api32.dll

In fact was not missing: it existed in EDIABAS\BIN, but for some reason, the program did nott find it.
Now, after an INPA installation (from Russia....), everything works like a charm.
I didn't try to run as administrator (Windows XP).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Brunoaro said:


> api32.dll


That should have been in the EDIABAS\bin folder.


----------



## Brunoaro (Dec 7, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> That should have been in the EDIABAS\bin folder.


Exactly!
It was there, but when I tried to launch INPALOAD.exe I got the message related to the missing dll.
As I explained, I have solved installing INPA+EDIABAS from scratch and then moving the two folders of INPA_Fxx as instructed by Shawn.
In this way INPA works correctly (tested on my car).
Thanks again for attention.


----------



## wserg_po (Jun 12, 2013)

Can I ask about INPA link with F-series?

I'm use ICOM and with IToolRadar and EasyKFP old INPA work fine.
But I need the F-series now (F30) and in ISTA/D diagnosis not so clear like in INPA.

Thx You in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wserg_po said:


> Can I ask about INPA link with F-series?
> 
> I'm use ICOM and with IToolRadar and EasyKFP old INPA work fine.
> But I need the F-series now (F30) and in ISTA/D diagnosis not so clear like in INPA.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Khoder (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Shown,

can I also become F-Series Scripts (F01,10 and F25)? PLEASE!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Khoder said:


> Hi Shown,
> 
> can I also become F-Series Scripts (F01,10 and F25)? PLEASE!!


PM sent.


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello Shawn can you also send me inpa , are the scripts F30 compatible or,just f10 thanks man


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Osoliman said:


> Hello Shawn can you also send me inpa , are the scripts F30 compatible or,just f10 thanks man


PM sent.


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

Guys,
I am using launch as Administrator on Inpaload but also getting Api32.dll is missing, do I need to install another inpa ? if so where can I get it.

I can see Api32.dll in Ediabas\bin\ but for some reason inpa cant find it.. thanks for the help


----------



## didi468 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

can you send me inpa link for my F31?

Thank You
didi468


----------



## wserg_po (Jun 12, 2013)

Very big Thanks, Shaw,
Will try in evening - but can i ask about inpa 5.06 link - my is 5.02 and I dont know it will be correct or not.
And second question - in ur Inpa Fxx Ediabas version is 7.3 - but I need the earlyes version of Ediabas 6.4 (for DIS, Progman ect) - how can I use 6.4 and 7.3 Ediabas in one Windows?

Very big Thanks!


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

You don't. You can basically have both Ediabas folders in c drive. Just rename one of them Dis_ediabas and the one you need to Ediabas. When you need the Ediabas for DIS, simply rename the other Ediabas folder.


----------



## wserg_po (Jun 12, 2013)

THX, cn555ic, it's work! Not so comfortbale, but work good


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Osoliman said:


> Guys,
> I am using launch as Administrator on Inpaload but also getting Api32.dll is missing, do I need to install another inpa ? if so where can I get it.
> 
> I can see Api32.dll in Ediabas\bin\ but for some reason inpa cant find it.. thanks for the help


Install BMW Standard Tools 212 first, then replace EDIABAS folder with one from INPA_Fxx.

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

didi468 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> can you send me inpa link for my F31?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Osoliman (Jun 2, 2013)

thank you thank you thank you 

You are a BMW :angel:

Cheers Shawn



shawnsheridan said:


> Install BMW Standard Tools 212 first, then replace EDIABAS folder with one from INPA_Fxx.
> 
> PM sent.


----------



## Melsu (Dec 2, 2010)

*Can I get it?*



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


Shawn,can I get it too?I am looking for this ,use ISTA is so slow.Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Melsu said:


> Shawn,can I get it too?I am looking for this ,use ISTA is so slow.Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## delirio (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have a problem to connect to my car with INPA. I have previously installed the BMW standard tools 212 and copied your INPA_Fxx in the EC-apps folder. Then I renamed the old EDIABAS-folder and copied your folder. When I start now INPA (ENET-interface), and try to connect to any SG, I get the error:
NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
(I have also the same problem with Tool32 btw)

Also in the INPA main window, battery and ignition is both OFF.

Do you know what is wrong here? With E-Sys I have no problem to connect to the car.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delirio said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a problem to connect to my car with INPA. I have previously installed the BMW standard tools 212 and copied your INPA_Fxx in the EC-apps folder. Then I renamed the old EDIABAS-folder and copied your folder. When I start now INPA (ENET-interface), and try to connect to any SG, I get the error:
> NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
> ...


Check EDIABAS.ini and make sure it is set for Interface =ENET. Also try launching INPA with Admin rights.


----------



## sausewind (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Shawn, great job from you.
Could you please send me too a PM with the dl-links.
Thx in advance + BR sausewind


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sausewind said:


> Hi Shawn, great job from you.
> Could you please send me too a PM with the dl-links.
> Thx in advance + BR sausewind


PM sent.


----------



## sausewind (Feb 18, 2012)

Shawn you are the best 
All missing ipo's available, just tested on my F11 - works perfect
Thx thousands times
sausewind


----------



## PeteClaw (Jun 24, 2013)

This is the best site on the internet for BMW DIYs!

Thanks so much!

I got your SP-Daten files alread. Is there an INPA somewhere with the new F-Models in the menu and the basic structure behind or do I need to create the menu pages for these myself.
I know I need EDIABAS 7.2 for these files, I have that too already - just not sure if the INPA menu structure with the underlying models and ECU categories is available somewhere like for the older E-models

Thanks again!


----------



## digici (Jun 28, 2013)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeteClaw said:


> This is the best site on the internet for BMW DIYs!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> ...





digici said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## dimon68 (May 24, 2013)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA IPO for F-serie
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dimon68 said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA IPO for F-serie
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey can I get a link to the F series files as well? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fdriller9 said:


> Hey can I get a link to the F series files as well? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## JC 2001 750iL (Dec 28, 2005)

Would like to try this on the F02. May I have the links please? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JC 2001 750iL said:


> Would like to try this on the F02. May I have the links please? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## light1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Sean, I have an odb cable I think and I got the f01 coding cable. I want inpA and other software for the following cars.

08 e90
11 e90
09 F02

Should I use different installs or one INpA with different files for each car?? Any help is appreciated. Also, using VM is OK?

Last question is can I update the software myself?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

light1 said:


> Hi Sean, I have an odb cable I think and I got the f01 coding cable. I want inpA and other software for the following cars.
> 
> 08 e90
> 11 e90
> ...


Depending on your INPA build, you can have one INPA with scripts for both Exx and Fxx. You can run in a VM, but if your EDIBAS and INPA are BMW Standard Tools 212 based, 64-Bit OS is supported, so there is really no need.

PM sent.


----------



## light1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks man!! I may run it on Mac


----------



## Melsu (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Shawn!It is helpful to me.


----------



## Chriz123 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey can I get the links to the F series script as well? 
And for Tools 212? 
Thanks


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dov70 said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jegen (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello Shawn
Can i have the links for inpa with f-series please too ?
Big thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jegen said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can i have the links for inpa with f-series please too ?
> Big thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Shanw,

i tried to connect my wifes Car (1series / 118d with the N47 Engine and DDE 7) with INPA. The Script for E81 is in your F-Series Package included. But i have the Problem that the N47 Engine / DDE7 is not showed in the submenue.
Is there any way to put this in? For Example from an older INPA Version?

Has anybody a link to a working INPA Version with actuall scripts for all E and F-Series? 
I have BMW Standard Tools 2012 without scripts
Also i have an verry outdated Ediabas 6.4.3 with very old script.

Thank you!

Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simon-Munich said:


> Hi Shanw,
> 
> i tried to connect my wifes Car (1series / 118d with the N47 Engine and DDE 7) with INPA. The Script for E81 is in your F-Series Package included. But i have the Problem that the N47 Engine / DDE7 is not showed in the submenue.
> Is there any way to put this in? For Example from an older INPA Version?
> ...


If you have the script files for DDE7, they can be added.

If there is a more complete version of INPA out there, particularly for Fxx chassis, I have yet to see or hear of it.


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes Sir, i have the DDE7 Script, can you please explain how to ad it to the Selection menue?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simon-Munich said:


> Yes Sir, i have the DDE7 Script, can you please explain how to ad it to the Selection menue?


PM sent.


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?

Thanks. 
supe46


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

supe46 said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
> 
> Thanks.
> supe46


PM sent.


----------



## Simon-Munich (Jul 16, 2008)

Simon-Munich said:


> Yes Sir, i have the DDE7 Script, can you please explain how to ad it to the Selection menue?


Hi Shawn,

i have good news 

It seems, that i was able to help myselfe. The files for the DDE7 / N47 Engine was already in your Inpa_FXX Folder. I used it in place of the "old" INPA. (just renamed it)

The steps to add the N47 DDE7 to the E81 Engine Menue in INPA was so quiet easy for me:

1.) I have detected the files:
c:\EC-APPS\INPA\SGDAT\DDE7N47.ini
c:\EC-APPS\INPA\SGDAT\DDE7N47.ipo

2.) No we have to change the entry Point in INPA:
Edit c:\EC-APPS\INPA\CFGDAT\E87.ENG

3.) Add under [Root Motor]
ENTRY = DDE47N47,DDE 7.0 for N47,

4.) Save the file

Thats all to add a given script to INPA Selection.

Best regards,

Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Simon-Munich said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i have good news
> 
> ...


Ok. Glad you got it working.


----------



## hamzadaw2000 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dear Mr.

please send me INPA update for F10, my email: [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hamzadaw2000 said:


> Dear Mr.
> 
> please send me INPA update for F10, my email: [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## RReader (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Shawn, 

Thanks for helping so many members here , may I ask the link from you for adding F-series diagnosis into my INPA also ? I appreciate your generosity .



Regards ,



RReader


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RReader said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks for helping so many members here , may I ask the link from you for adding F-series diagnosis into my INPA also ? I appreciate your generosity .
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series?

Thanks


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

Can you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mateos said:


> Can you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bboy1234 said:


> I got the link and downloaded. My question is I have had a working inpa on my system before downloading this one. Is there a way to just copy some files into my current install or do I need to uninstall and reinstall this setup? Sorry for being such a noob.


You can leave your old \INPA, and also have the new \INPA_Fxx, and run them side by side.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you have any idea how to diagnose N47 engines in E9x? 
I'm still getting errors with G_MOTOR.GRP doesn't exist in EDIABAS\ECU.

Maybe you can PM me your INPA scripts for Fxx, maybe I missed some files?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> Do you have any idea how to diagnose N47 engines in E9x?
> I'm still getting errors with G_MOTOR.GRP doesn't exist in EDIABAS\ECU.
> 
> Maybe you can PM me your INPA scripts for Fxx, maybe I missed some files?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Eka (Aug 25, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


Can I get from you link for download INPA 5.06 with F scripts?


----------



## Tom750 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

i´m also interestet in the latest ESYS with the psdz data and your INPA files to updtae my old Inpa version .

Thanks in advance!
Tom


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eka said:


> Can I get from you link for download INPA 5.06 with F scripts?





Tom750 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> i´m also interestet in the latest ESYS with the psdz data and your INPA files to updtae my old Inpa version .
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## Valtar (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but love get my hands on those files as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Valtar said:


> Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but love get my hands on those files as well. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## cshopper (Jul 29, 2013)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cshopper said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Torpeda (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Could you help me and send me link for inpa 5.06 with scripts for F10/f11 please

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Torpeda said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you help me and send me link for inpa 5.06 with scripts for F10/f11 please
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

I'm trying to code my car for LDW. In Kafas2 coding process, I have some errors like DTC, front cam,... The errors disappear with closing and open car or reset the car with bottom volume. I would like to erase them with INPA if they are saved in the car. 

Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-10/11?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bandido said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm trying to code my car for LDW. In Kafas2 coding process, I have some errors like DTC, front cam,... The errors disappear with closing and open car or reset the car with bottom volume. I would like to erase them with INPA if they are saved in the car.
> 
> ...


PM sent, but you are probably better off clearing the codes with Tool32.


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for links. I tried Tool32 but I have a problem: EDIABAS Fehler 162: NET-0012: NO CONNECTION

Steps: Ediabas.ini interface is ENET, tried with admin rights, firewall and AV OFF.
Esys works like a charm in my Windows 7 64 install.

Any ideas?


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

bandido said:


> Thank you for links. I tried Tool32 but I have a problem: EDIABAS Fehler 162: NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
> 
> Steps: Ediabas.ini interface is ENET, tried with admin rights, firewall and AV OFF.
> Esys works like a charm in my Windows 7 64 install.
> ...


You need to change the ediabas configurator to ENET for it to work for F chasis

Goto the C:ediabas\hardware\ediabas_configurator\

run the .exe and then change the setting from OBD to ENET

Then try Tools32 again


----------



## bandido (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi cn555ic,

Thanks but I don't have an ediabas_configurator folder in c:\Ediabas\Hardware\...


----------



## sytrox (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
I am very interested in INPA with ipo for F10.
Would you please send a link?
Thank you


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

bandido said:


> Hi cn555ic,
> 
> Thanks but I don't have an ediabas_configurator folder in c:\Ediabas\Hardware\...


download this file....change the extension of .pdf to .rar after you download it, then unzip it and

place folder in

C:ediabas\hardware

then run the configurator and change obd to enet


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sytrox said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am very interested in INPA with ipo for F10.
> Would you please send a link?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RomeoOscar said:


> Hi Shawn! I'm also interested.
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## max77 (Sep 18, 2013)

Shawn, thx thousands times for your help!!!! :thumbup::bow:


----------



## mike19730 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Shawn

at first i have read the posts in this forum, that is a very great work here,

but also i am looking for the latest inpa version and also the update for F-series 

Please can you send me the link for INPA for F30 and Inpa 5.06 ?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mike19730 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> at first i have read the posts in this forum, that is a very great work here,
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Jack_P (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi 
Could you send me also the links and scripts for newest INPA ?

Thank You .

Jack


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jack_P said:


> Hi
> Could you send me also the links and scripts for newest INPA ?
> 
> Thank You .
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## troylees (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Shawn, can u send me the link of INPA 5.06 & latest ipo files & scripts? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

troylees said:


> Hi Shawn, can u send me the link of INPA 5.06 & latest ipo files & scripts? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## troylees (Apr 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn! One more question, what TD-530 scripts used for? I need to install?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

troylees said:


> Thanks Shawn! One more question, what TD-530 scripts used for? I need to install?


It is most mostly a CAS and Gearbox Analyzer. I don't use it, which is why it's not installed in INPA_Fxx.


----------



## troylees (Apr 19, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is most mostly a CAS and Gearbox Analyzer. I don't use it, which is why it's not installed in INPA_Fxx.


Ok, thanks so much!


----------



## dallas320i (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Shawn, please check PM, thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dallas320i said:


> Hi Shawn, please check PM, thank you!


Got it and replied.


----------



## gooral (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Shawn, can You share the link of INPA 5.06 & latest ipo files & scripts for Fxx? Thanks! Best regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gooral said:


> Hi Shawn, can You share the link of INPA 5.06 & latest ipo files & scripts for Fxx? Thanks! Best regards.


PM sent.


----------



## gooral (Sep 17, 2013)

All the best. Thanks!!!


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn . Could I also get the new script + data?

Best,
S :thumbup:


----------



## leonyb (Oct 4, 2012)

hi.
i want it too...
tks


----------



## kaxasia (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi. Shawn. can you pm me also scripts and data? thanks

Sent from my C6903 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## cafee (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi can you pm me the scripts and data.

Thanks Shawn


----------



## gedym (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn!
I am new to the forum.
Can you send me a link to the scripts for F-Series email [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gedym said:


> Hi Shawn!
> I am new to the forum.
> Can you send me a link to the scripts for F-Series email [email protected]
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## gedym (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi Shawn, 
Thank you very much!


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Shawn, can you send me a link to the Inpa scripts and sp-daten, too?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dov70 said:


> Shawn, can you send me a link to the Inpa scripts and sp-daten, too?


PM sent.


----------



## gnocchi01 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi Shawn.
Can I get it(the ipo files) too?
email is: [email protected]

Greetings from munich

Gnocchi01


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gnocchi01 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> Can I get it(the ipo files) too?
> email is: [email protected]
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## thesithlord (Oct 6, 2013)

*2004-330ci. Airbag light on*

I have Airbag light on on my 2004 330Ci, can I please have a link also so I can install and troubleshoot.
Thanks


----------



## tibibond (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello	Shawnsheridan!

My INPA does not work with Fxx and many ECU BMW after 2009
production.
Could you please send me the link for INPA (update files) and the scripts for the series Fxx to correct this? i need mostly for my brother's bmw z4 (e89)! 

thank you so much!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thesithlord said:


> I have Airbag light on on my 2004 330Ci, can I please have a link also so I can install and troubleshoot.
> Thanks





tibibond said:


> Hello	Shawnsheridan!
> 
> My INPA does not work with Fxx and many ECU BMW after 2009
> production.
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## cookiekeks (Dec 4, 2013)

i'd like to have the Scripts for the F-Series too, please.


----------



## cookiekeks (Dec 4, 2013)

i'd like to have the Scripts for the F-Series too, please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cookiekeks said:


> i'd like to have the Scripts for the F-Series too, please.


PM sent.


----------



## rickygsxr (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd also like a copy of the F01 .ipo's if you're sharing please.


----------



## rickygsxr (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis too )
Could you send me the links, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rickygsxr said:


> I'd also like a copy of the F01 .ipo's if you're sharing please.





rickygsxr said:


> I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis too )
> Could you send me the links, please?


PM sent.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Shawn, how to use INPA for Fxx via ICOM connection? How to set the EDIABAS-konfigor? Is it STD:OBD or REMOTE? When choose STD:OBD, "initialization error", when REMOTE, "no host ip", please help, thank you
Ps: should the ICOM be resvered by itoolradar?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tankren said:


> Hi Shawn, how to use INPA for Fxx via ICOM connection? How to set the EDIABAS-konfigor? Is it STD:OBD or REMOTE? When choose STD:OBD, "initialization error", when REMOTE, "no host ip", please help, thank you
> Ps: should the ICOM be resvered by itoolradar?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I just use ENET, so I am not 100% sure, but I think it is like this:

Lock (reserve) ICOM in iTool Radar
Ediabas EDIABAS.ini has to be set to REMOTE
Ediabas REMOTE.ini needs RemoteHost and Port set to match iTool Radar reservation.


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

OK, I will try next time


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis too.
Could you send me the links, please? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sterelze said:


> I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis too.
> Could you send me the links, please?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Fejwin (Dec 18, 2013)

Can i also get the scripts for F modeles?

thx in advance


----------



## Fejwin (Dec 18, 2013)

double post, please delete =)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fejwin said:


> Can i also get the scripts for F modeles?
> 
> thx in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Utzeman (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi shawn

Im also looking for the new inpa 5.06 with F series Support.
Thanks for your great Job.

regards utzeman


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Utzeman said:


> Hi shawn
> 
> Im also looking for the new inpa 5.06 with F series Support.
> Thanks for your great Job.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Sham2000 (Oct 26, 2013)

*Inpa*

Hi Shawn,

could you send me also the links for F-Chassis, please?

best regards
Sham


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sham2000 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me also the links for F-Chassis, please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## DieterM57 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello shawn,

would you be so kind sending me the F-series specific scripts?

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DieterM57 said:


> Hello shawn,
> 
> would you be so kind sending me the F-series specific scripts?
> 
> Thank you very much


PM sent.


----------



## Chriz123 (Sep 10, 2012)

can u sent me the links too? 

Also i looking for newest E series scripts for inpa


----------



## Chriz123 (Sep 10, 2012)

can u sent me the links too? 

Also i looking for newest E series scripts for inpa


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Chriz123 said:


> can u sent me the links too?
> 
> Also i looking for newest E series scripts for inpa


PM sent.


----------



## Bavarian88 (May 3, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

could you send me also the links for F-Chassis, please? 
Have a f20

best regards
Christian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bavarian88 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me also the links for F-Chassis, please?
> Have a f20
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## n9500 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the links for the F-series as well please?

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

n9500 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the links for the F-series as well please?
> 
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Deifka (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello,
would be nice to get full script for f series. Thank You in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Deifka said:


> Hello,
> would be nice to get full script for f series. Thank You in advance.


Then I would suggest that you enable PM function, and send me one afterwards.


----------



## Deifka (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi again,

I hope I'm ready to get PM. Thank You for help.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello Shawn,

Could you also send me the INPA files for F10? Need to replace SLZ, does it contain procedure for initialization and zero-point adjustment?

Cheers and many thanks!


----------



## wturkey (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello Shawn,
Thanks for all the support! 
I have a F10 and would like a copy of the INPA F10 files.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sprollonis said:


> ...would be great, getting link for INPA ansd F-Files!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sprollonis





phamaker said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you also send me the INPA files for F10? Need to replace SLZ, does it contain procedure for initialization and zero-point adjustment?
> 
> Cheers and many thanks!





wturkey said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Thanks for all the support!
> I have a F10 and would like a copy of the INPA F10 files.


PM's sent.


----------



## Daniel255 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis too )
Could you send me the links, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Daniel255 said:


> I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis too )
> Could you send me the links, please?


PM sent.


----------



## Taskkill (Jan 28, 2014)

del


----------



## Taskkill (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series ? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Taskkill said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series ?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Ronsen86 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series ? 
Thanks ronsen


----------



## Ronsen86 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series ? 
Thanks ronsen


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ronsen86 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series ?
> Thanks ronsen


PM sent.


----------



## picasso2489 (Feb 4, 2014)

I know I´m looks like a newbie, but is not - i´m sure i´ve forgot my login name and the emailadress, too - username "rubin" is still in using, so i should scrounging with a new name. "Picasso" voice like good, too...

I´m interested in the 5.06-Version of INPA, too and hope to get a pm with the download link...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

picasso2489 said:


> I know I´m looks like a newbie, but is not - i´m sure i´ve forgot my login name and the emailadress, too - username "rubin" is still in using, so i should scrounging with a new name. "Picasso" voice like good, too...
> 
> I´m interested in the 5.06-Version of INPA, too and hope to get a pm with the download link...


PM sent.


----------



## dgraz2706 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the download link for INPA 5.06?
Thanks, dgraz


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dgraz2706 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can you please send me the download link for INPA 5.06?
> Thanks, dgraz


PM sent.


----------



## E60 Individual (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

Can you send newest scripts and INPA, thousends thanks :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E60 Individual said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you send newest scripts and INPA, thousends thanks :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## marekj (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello Shawn,
can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series too ? 
Thank you much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marekj said:


> Hello Shawn,
> can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series too ?
> Thank you much.


PM sent.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi Shawn.
I'm new to the forum. My friend drive F11. Can I get files for f series? 
I have dcan cable that should work. Do I need any changes in ediabas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DCAN does not work with Fxx chassis. You need an ENET Interface Cable.


----------



## Mateos (Aug 21, 2013)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and scripts for F-serie?
Thanks.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for reply. I'm buying enet cable now. Have to connect the car asap....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mateos said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and scripts for F-serie?
> Thanks.





Tombo said:


> Thanks for reply. I'm buying enet cable now. Have to connect the car asap....


PM's sent.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you very much.


----------



## XVR (May 6, 2013)

Hi Shawn!
Can you send me the link for F-series INPA.
Tnx!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

XVR said:


> Hi Shawn!
> Can you send me the link for F-series INPA.
> Tnx!


PM sent.


----------



## jrhubott (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello Shawn,
Can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series (F15)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrhubott said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you please send me the download link for INPA for use on F-Series (F15)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## hamdam (Dec 18, 2012)

Me to, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hamdam said:


> Me to, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## apme123 (May 14, 2005)

Hi Shawn

Can you please send me the link for F-series INPA. I would love to play around with it on my F30. 

Thank You


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

apme123 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you please send me the link for F-series INPA. I would love to play around with it on my F30.
> 
> Thank You


PM sent.


----------



## Stugsittaren (May 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn! 
I would also greatly appriciate to get the link to the INPA for the F11 series.

Hopeful,
/JT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stugsittaren said:


> Hi Shawn!
> I would also greatly appriciate to get the link to the INPA for the F11 series.
> 
> Hopeful,
> /JT


PM sent.


----------



## lwk9156 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
I am searching for the inpa scripts and ipo files for the f series.
can you send me a link, too?
Thank you.
Raymond


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lwk9156 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I am searching for the inpa scripts and ipo files for the f series.
> can you send me a link, too?
> Thank you.
> Raymond


PM sent.


----------



## lwk9156 (Feb 10, 2014)

Received. Thank you Shawn.
Can I use this software to register a new AGM battery(90AH) with this software?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not really sure on the Battery Registration. I have never tried with INPA.

I know you need to have proper E-Wort in FA (e.g. A090 for a BATTERYSIZE_90AH_AGM) and then VO Code CAS.

But, then i think you still have to "register" it. Normally this is done with Tool32 (e.g. MSD80.prg > steuern_batterietausch_registri).


----------



## lwk9156 (Feb 10, 2014)

Shawn,
Thank you very much.
Raymond


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

Can you please send me the link for F-series INPA... need this to erase some error codes during I-step upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sbc55 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please send me the link for F-series INPA... need this to erase some error codes during I-step upgrade. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## lwk9156 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Shawn,
I run the program Tool32 to load SGBD, msd80.prg, it doesnot work. Should I connect to the car first?
Raymond


----------



## lwk9156 (Feb 10, 2014)

Dear Shawn,
I have connected to the car, and run the program tool32 to load SGBD msd80.prg to register new battery, however the following message appeared :
Run-time error '339':
Component 'MSFlxGrd.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid.

Please help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you need to be connected to the car.

As for MSFlxGrd.ocx:

a. Click on the "Start" menu, click on All programs, click on Accessories.
b. Right-click on "Command Prompt" and select "Run as administrator" from the menu. After acknowledging the User Account Control warning, type the following commands (one at a time):

***8226; regsvr32 /u C:\windows\system32\mscomctl.ocx
***8226; regsvr32 C:\windows\system32\mscomctl.ocx

c. Close command prompt.
d. Check for the issue.


----------



## lwk9156 (Feb 10, 2014)

Shawn,
Thank you so much. It is fixed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## pinix (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

could You send me a link to the INPA for F-series. Actually I'm looking for INPA which can serve my E61 with DDE7. I supposed that your's can do this. I'll appreciate if Ypu can send me also an INPA base program.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pinix said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could You send me a link to the INPA for F-series. Actually I'm looking for INPA which can serve my E61 with DDE7. I supposed that your's can do this. I'll appreciate if Ypu can send me also an INPA base program.


PM sent.


----------



## mylastsoul (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello Shawn,

I have F30 and had to drop my glove box, so I disconnected airbag under the glove box, but accidentally turned on my ignition, while airbag was disconnected. 

Now I have pass. airbag error and can't clear it by disconnecting the battery for longer than 30 mins.

It seems like tool32 can do the job, could you please send me the link for INPA 5.06?

I have no INPA installed on my laptop at all.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mylastsoul said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I have F30 and had to drop my glove box, so I disconnected airbag under the glove box, but accidentally turned on my ignition, while airbag was disconnected.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## pinix (Feb 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> > Quote:
> > Originally Posted by pinix View Post
> > Hi Shawn,
> >
> ...


Thank You for the fast response.
Do you have profiles for NCS Expert Tool, and script for n47 engine in INPA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pinix said:


> Thank You for the fast response.
> Do you have profiles for NCS Expert Tool, and script for n47 engine in INPA.


There are no NCS Expert Profiles in INPA. Those would be in NCS Expert.

Script files for N47 are there under Engines => Diesel Engines.


----------



## ganordi (Jan 6, 2014)

Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5 with Fxx Scripts package
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ganordi said:


> Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5 with Fxx Scripts package
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## marvin123 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Can you please send me the link for F-series INPA?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marvin123 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Can you please send me the link for F-series INPA?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## bimmerdiaguk (Nov 10, 2011)

And for me PLEASE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimmerdiaguk said:


> And for me PLEASE


PM sent.


----------



## rogeren (Mar 1, 2014)

wouldn't mind the link either. Pretty new to this, are there good instructions included as well?
I have the k+dcan cable, that can be used up to, and not on the f-series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogeren said:


> wouldn't mind the link either. Pretty new to this, are there good instructions included as well?
> I have the k+dcan cable, that can be used up to, and not on the f-series?


Instructions to install it are provided, None though for using it,

Yes, DCAN can be used for Exx and ENET is needed for Fxx.

PM sent.


----------



## mirekb2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello Shawn,
I've read I think too many posts about coding BMW series FXX and now I have a headache  
I'd like start with Inpa.
Could You send any helpful information (links) to start with Inpa? 
Best regards
mirekb2


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mirekb2 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> I've read I think too many posts about coding BMW series FXX and now I have a headache
> I'd like start with Inpa.
> Could You send any helpful information (links) to start with Inpa?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mirekb2 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanx,
It works perfect!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## rogeren (Mar 1, 2014)

This states when installing/setting up, that in the ediabas.ini it should be set to enet. Do i need to change this back and forth when using usb/dcan, or can it be set up for using both?

Also, I was dumb enough to start esys before connecting car, it came up "creating log-file", did i fuc* up something, or is it just to connect car and do as stated in instructions, then it'll work?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes, you must configure EDIABAS.ini to use ENET when connecting to Fxx, and then STD:OBD for DCAN.

They include a nice utility, Ediabas-Konfigurator.exe, to automate and make this an easy job for you:















Running E-Sys without connection to car is not an issue. Log file happens every time it launches, with or without connection to car.


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone 
I am new to this BMW diag stuff - and it is still a bit confusing to me. Using DCAN and INPA for couple of days on my BMW 330d (E90 2009). Faults and info reading is OK (for all ecus - including faults from engine ecu which is DDE 7.3) . However - I am not sure how to get to the more detailed engine ecu functions (live values, DPF status, service info etc).

When I try to select DDE 7.3 ECU (this ecu is only available if I select Fxx series in INPA main screen - this ecu is not available under Exx series for some reason ) then I get error messages as attached. 
Any hints/tips ? Do I need newer daten in order to have full diag capability for my car? 

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## rogeren (Mar 1, 2014)

I did this install on a laptop which already had a working dis, but with an older version ediabas. It updated my ediabas, and I was stupid enough to forget to back it up first, and now i cant get the dis/vmware to communicate with the car. It finds the diaghead, ifhserv is running, but comes up with fault 200.xxx (cant remeber the three last digits, but think it was 152) 
Tried changing settings in ediabas.ini, and in the vm network settings +++, but no luck. Any pointers?
Previous ebas was 6.4.3, current is 7.0.2 i think...

And the dde 7.3 ecu "evo828" has trouble with, i've also had trouble with, that's when it all started... Trying to update stuff to read newer cars and so on... Didn't find any solution, except using the autocom diagnostic tester at work...

Inpa works fine, do have to use the inpa_Fxx for anything it seems, since the startupscreen of the "regular" inpa has no cars on it.


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

Any idea what I need to add to INPA files in order to have the DDE 7.3 engine ECU fully available for live data reading, actuator testing etc - whatever might be availabe there? No need for coding now.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evo828 said:


> Any idea what I need to add to INPA files in order to have the DDE 7.3 engine ECU fully available for live data reading, actuator testing etc - whatever might be availabe there? No need for coding now.


I replied to your post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8189942&postcount=2248


----------



## whizzkiddjango (Mar 9, 2014)

*F10 ipo file*



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


Hi ,Please could you send me too your f10 IPO files. thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whizzkiddjango said:


> Hi ,Please could you send me too your f10 IPO files. thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## teeboz (Mar 10, 2014)

*link inpa*

shawn can you send me the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package link

tia


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

teeboz said:


> shawn can you send me the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package link
> 
> tia


PM sent.


----------



## Zerhacker (Feb 27, 2014)

Can you please send me all F2x needed software?

Thank you!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zerhacker said:


> Can you please send me all F2x needed software?
> 
> Thank you!!


PM sent.


----------



## smercki (Feb 28, 2006)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi
is possible pm for me?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smercki said:


> Hi
> is possible pm for me?
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## LeBobo (Feb 27, 2014)

*INPA for my 2012' F30*

Hello,

Could you please send me a link where I can download INPA for my 2012' F30 (320d efficient dynacic) ?
Best regards,


----------



## number (Mar 28, 2014)

Can i also have the links, please?


----------



## Vukasin (Mar 28, 2014)

*f series inpa*

Could you please send me a link where I can download INPA for F series ?
Best regards,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

number said:


> Can i also have the links, please?





Vukasin said:


> Could you please send me a link where I can download INPA for F series ?
> Best regards,


PM's sent.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

I've Esys for my BMW F30 04/13 build. Can I also use INPA software for my car? What is the different between Esys and INPA is it better and easy in coding?If so can I please get the links and files required as well?

Many thanks for your help as always.

Regards


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Hi Shawn,

I've Esys for my BMW F30 04/13 build. Can I also use INPA software for my car? What is the different between Esys and INPA is it better and easy in coding?If so can I please get the links and files required as well?

Many thanks for your help as always.

Regards

Sorry for double post, clicked twice by mistake


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

One question about INPA. Normally I use ISTA/D but sometimes it makes sense to give INPA a try. I have the engine S63 but INPA will not offer me this DME (only N63). Is there any option to bring this DME on the start? 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nittenyadhav said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I've Esys for my BMW F30 04/13 build. Can I also use INPA software for my car? What is the different between Esys and INPA is it better and easy in coding?If so can I please get the links and files required as well?
> 
> ...


E-Sys is for Coding your Car.

INPA is for Diagnosis.

PM sent.


----------



## Nittenyadhav (May 22, 2010)

Ah OK got it thanks Shawn


----------



## RafkoM5 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Mfid?*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi whats is this MFID ?

My plans for my M5 F10 is to retrofit the night vision. Anyone done this here?

Does NCSEpert work with F10?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MFID is the 6WB Mult Function Instrument Display. It won't work in an M5 car as ///M cars have special Instrument Clusters.

No, NCS Expert is for Exx only. For Fxx, you must use E-Sys.


----------



## RafkoM5 (Apr 6, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> MFID is the 6WB Mult Function Instrument Display. It won't work in an M5 car as ///M cars have special Instrument Clusters.
> 
> No, NCS Expert is for Exx only. For Fxx, you must use E-Sys.


Ahh the illuminative/digital display of lift F10.. Najs najs...

Yes, m5 has only traditional ones.

Is E-sys the HW interface or the SW?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E-Sys is the equivalent of NCS Expert. It is the Coding Application software.


----------



## RafkoM5 (Apr 6, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> MFID is the 6WB Mult Function Instrument Display. It won't work in an M5 car as ///M cars have special Instrument Clusters.
> 
> No, NCS Expert is for Exx only. For Fxx, you must use E-Sys.


Aha another questions:
I lack the F10.ENG or F10.GER files etc for making INPA work with the M5...

from where can I download this?
I have the complete INPA, and I removed the // from the .ini file, so now I have F01 and also F10 for choosing, but it lacks probably.
1. IPO files
2. GER or ENG files for F10
3. SGDAT i found some from SPDATEN 52 so i have some PRG files,

but nothing complete 

Do you have like a package with a readme file also ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I replied to your PM.

For Fxx, you will need ENET Cable, and EDIABAS.ini must be set for Interface = ENET.


----------



## yhrioy (Feb 12, 2014)

*Inpa*

Hi, coding with e-sys works fine. Now I would like to diagnose my F10/2011.
Could you please send me a download link to INPA tool.
thanks, Riku


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yhrioy said:


> Hi, coding with e-sys works fine. Now I would like to diagnose my F10/2011.
> Could you please send me a download link to INPA tool.
> thanks, Riku


PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

every roads leed to roma ...and every questions lead to shawn ;-)))

Hi shawn...trying to set INPA seeing my DDE


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

every roads leed to roma ...and every questions lead to shawn ;-)))

Hi shawn...trying to set INPA seeing my DDE


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Vince. I'm not sure what you are saying here. You have INPA_Fxx, but you can't see your DDE? Is that it?


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Shawn, yes you are right. I am trying to fix so that INPA van see my DDE and then run a dedicated test with INPA or tool32 for better understanding of the two errors I found with INPA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

So under Engines (Shift-F9), you can't find yours, or you select yours and it does not work?


----------



## tomtom1701 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi Shawn

I need the newest version of INPA EDIABAS

I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis

Could you send me the links, please? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomtom1701 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I need the newest version of INPA EDIABAS
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rivaman (Feb 20, 2014)

After getting Esys and Rheingold running I do finally need INPA to run some diagnostics. 

Please send me a link where I can domwnload it incl. necessary config files.


Thx.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rivaman said:


> After getting Esys and Rheingold running I do finally need INPA to run some diagnostics.
> 
> Please send me a link where I can domwnload it incl. necessary config files.
> 
> Thx.


PM sent.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

*Inpa fxx*

Hi Shawn,

can you send me a Link for FXX INPA, i prefer german language, but when you have only english version, its no problem.

Thank you,

Maszika


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maszika said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send me a Link for FXX INPA, i prefer german language, but when you have only english version, its no problem.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> So under Engines (Shift-F9), you can't find yours, or you select yours and it does not work?


Hi Shawn. I just found that INPA does not fulfill all the jobs for my car's model and I am investigating the reason.
In the specific case I have both cases.
1. I can't find the DDE model for my car. SO far I was able to have ti shown in the menu but not yet tested.
2. Jobs not performed: I am trying to understand why and Ineed to go back and read the output message;


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Good luck.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok first test.
DDE appears now in menu. When selected for the job INPA tries to load but I got a message that seems telling me failing the proper motor group (Fehler...D_MOTOR.GRP)
and it seems suggesting needs another .prg ...EDIABAS/ECU/T_GRTB.PRG datei. I have the file in the EDIABAS folder, need to chek how to point INPA to it.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

How can I check what is the last EDIABAS version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The latest EDIABAS version is 7.30, and it is part of BMW Standard Tools 212.


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

could you please send FXX ipo. files for INPA ? thanks a lot, e-mail <[email protected]>


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivkin1968 said:


> could you please send FXX ipo. files for INPA ? thanks a lot, e-mail <[email protected]>


PM sent.


----------



## ivkin1968 (Dec 20, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks a lot


----------



## RafkoM5 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks mister Sheridan.

With the Ethernet cable your FXX cataloge worked perfectly. 
Followed your intstructions and all was perfekt.

If you come to Sweden I owe you a big beer!!


----------



## RafkoM5 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks mister Sheridan.

With the Ethernet cable your FXX cataloge worked perfectly. 
Followed your intstructions and all was perfekt.

If you come to Sweden I owe you a big beer!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RafkoM5 said:


> Thanks mister Sheridan.
> 
> With the Ethernet cable your FXX cataloge worked perfectly.
> Followed your intstructions and all was perfekt.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If I see Shanws efforts here in the forum I'm sure that he will get a free beer nearly all over the world. 

I can offer an Augustiner Hell. One of the best German beer and belive me, German beer is nearly the best of the world.

On the other hand, if Shawn would get only one buck for every PM sent, he would be able to solve the deficit of the US goverment by himself. 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

With a beer named Augustiner Hell, it can only be good.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Long live the Google translator. 

Hell meens here bright (light would be not the correct translation - it's all but not light). After 2 liters you feel like heaven but if you have to much from this beer you will believe that the hell is near by you (for sure the next morning in your head). 

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd trade my coffee right now for an ice cold Augustiner Hell...need a nice Fräulein too.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Nothing easier like that (see attachment).

The last time I heard the word "Fräulein" was appr. 20 years ago. The emancipation arrived in Germany - now we have girls. 

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's the way of emancipation. As you can see in your picture, if girls are drinking beer they will get boobs, men only a paunch. 

CU Oliver

P.S.: wrong beer on the picture, HB is Hofbräuhaus - not as good as Augustiner


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

That's the way of emancipation. As you can see in your picture, if girls are drinking beer they will get boobs, men only a paunch. 

CU Oliver

P.S.: wrong beer on the picture, HB is Hofbräuhaus - not as good as Augustiner


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

guess im lucky, i got both boobs and paunch


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lanodutt said:


> guess im lucky, i got both boobs and paunch


:beerchug:


----------



## cuatro4 (Dec 16, 2013)

Could you please send FXX ipo. files for INPA ? thanks a lot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuatro4 said:


> Could you please send FXX ipo. files for INPA ? thanks a lot.


PM sent.


----------



## chris_ibk (May 3, 2014)

Hi shawn,

I would need newest version of inpa ediabas to diagnose my f11, could you please send me a link

Thanks a lot


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello shawn

Please can you send me link for FXX ipo files for INPA?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chris_ibk said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> I would need newest version of inpa ediabas to diagnose my f11, could you please send me a link
> 
> Thanks a lot





Terabyte said:


> Hello shawn
> 
> Please can you send me link for FXX ipo files for INPA?
> 
> Thank you


PM's sent.


----------



## chris_ibk (May 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


thanks a lot for a prompt reply :thumbup:

BR chris_ibk


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

hey shawn, mind PMing over the link for .ipo files for Fxx ? thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spitcool said:


> hey shawn, mind PMing over the link for .ipo files for Fxx ? thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## igal (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey can I get the links to latest INPA PROGRAM for F series 2012 
and all the tools i need for the changing vo
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igal said:


> Hey can I get the links to latest INPA PROGRAM for F series 2012
> and all the tools i need for the changing vo
> Thanks


I replied to your PM. You need only E-Sys to modify FA.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

still messing aorung with INPA and still some trouble I could not fix.
I am able to check all UCUs with Tool32. I can chose the single ECU and check them and get the report. It means to me I have the relevanta "ecu data"
What I am trying to do is to have the same result with INPA. I edited the INPA.ini to show F_25 model on F4 key and I also have the f4_text that points to F025.eng. What I am not able to find is the archive where INPA is supposed to point. The archive should be SGDB_F025 but I miss what file is this pointing out...
Hope somene an help..hope my enlgish is clear enough to explain my problem


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

still messing aorung with INPA and still some trouble I could not fix.
I am able to check all UCUs with Tool32. I can chose the single ECU and check them and get the report. It means to me I have the relevanta "ecu data"
What I am trying to do is to have the same result with INPA. I edited the INPA.ini to show F_25 model on F4 key and I also have the f4_text that points to F025.eng. What I am not able to find is the archive where INPA is supposed to point. The archive should be SGDB_F025 but I miss what file is this pointing out...
Hope somene an help..hope my enlgish is clear enough to explain my problem


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I don't know what that "archive" line means but it does not matter. "F4 = F025" points to F025.eng and that's it. In F025.eng you point to different ecu-specific IPO-files (the scripts). The script then uses .GRP file to identify the ecu and .PRG file to control ecu.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok thanks you made it clear to me.
So I have to look at the IPO file...am I right?
I do not have the f025.eng right now but I am not sure ho to identify the IPO files


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vince59 said:


> Ok thanks you made it clear to me.
> So I have to look at the IPO file...am I right?
> I do not have the f025.eng right now but I am not sure ho to identify the IPO files


Get INPA from shawnsheridan, it has F025.eng and ipo-files for F-series. Ipo-file has usually the same name as .prg-file.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

I already have INPA from Shawn I will search for IPO and PRG...are IPO file editable?

My problem is I can't get INPA "see" some ECUs while I can "see" all of them win Tool32


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

That's because shawnsheridans inpa has incomplete F025.eng-file. You can get .prg/.ipo names by running identification-job with tool32 and F01.prg. This can be also done with inpa and "functional jobs" menu. Then add new lines to F025.eng by using notepad.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

ok I edited the f025.eng and it seems to me that sometimes it was pointing to a different IPO from the one needed for my car. 
I suppose this happens because the INPA.ini has been edited many times from different persons and it will raraley match what I need.
I changed the pointer (see text following) to the correct IPO and I created a specific menu for my car configuration.
let us see what the result will be.
What do you think about?

[ROOT_prova]
DESCRIPTION=TEST MY CAR
ENTRY= JBBF3,JUNCTION BOX ELECTRONICS (JBBF),
ENTRY= ACSM4,CRASH SAFETY MODULE (ACSM),
ENTRY= ZGW_01,CENTRAL GATEWAY (ZGW),
ENTRY= D72N47A0,DDE7N47-DDE7.3 for N47,
ENTRY= EKP301,ELECTRONIC FUEL-PUMP CONTROL (EKP),
ENTRY= GSB231, TEST CAMBIO(EGS),
ENTRY= LMV_01, TEST LANGSMOMENT (LMW),
ENTRY= ICM_25,DYNAMIC MANAGEMENT (ICM Long'/Lat'),
ENTRY= DSC_25,DYNAMIC STABILITY CONTROL (DSC),
ENTRY= EMF_10,PARKING BRAKE (EMF),
ENTRY= EPS_25, TEST ELKTRISCHE LENKUNG (EPS),
ENTRY= CAS4_2,CAR ACCESS SYSTEM (CAS),
ENTRY= FZD3,FUNCTION CENTRE, (FZD),
ENTRY= GWS2, TEST GANGWAHLSCHALTER (GWS),
ENTRY= KOMB01,INSTRUMENT CLUSTER (KOMBI),
ENTRY= TCB1, TEST TELEMATIC COMM BOX,
ENTRY= MMI, TEST NBT (NBT),
ENTRY= PDC_01,PARK DISTANCE CONTROL (PDC),
ENTRY= ZBE_01,CENTRAL CONTROL UNIT (ZBE)
ENTRY= FRM3,FOOTWELL MODULE (FRM),
ENTRY= VDC_25, PROVA PER VDC (VDC),
ENTRY= IHKA25,HEATING AND AIR CONDITIONING (IHKA),


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You must just try it. I was not able to get my seat modules to work with inpa, those Fxx ipo-files are a bit outdated.

Edit. It seems to be correct, don't know about your car's modules though.


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

ap90500 said:


> those Fxx ipo-files are a bit outdated


Thanks. It is much clear now. I agree with you. IPO files appears to be outdated! 
Based on my knowledge there no other reason...fine that it works with Tool32


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I think that most of those should work, do they?


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

ap90500 said:


> I think that most of those should work, do they?


I think so. I believe the main problem is the EDIABAS configuration files (INPA.ini etc) that most probably have been edited by so many people so many times so that they are a complete mess.
So whenever someone uses EDIABAS, I think it would be wise to check (assuming he knows the way INPA works) the "SETTINGS" to suit their own needs/car.
There a lot of stuff in there that is absolutely NOT useful when you are working on your car only.
I will check ASAP and I will report the results. Still agree with you some IPO could be outdated though


----------



## ultracain (May 16, 2014)

could you please send FXX ipo files for INPA . thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ultracain said:


> could you please send FXX ipo files for INPA . thx


PM sent.


----------



## bithunter (May 16, 2014)

Could you please send me the INPA scripts (or link to) for the bmw f10. Thanks !!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bithunter said:


> Could you please send me the INPA scripts (or link to) for the bmw f10. Thanks !!


PM sent.


----------



## gomble (May 17, 2014)

Can i have it too the INPA scripts (or link to) for the bmw f10. ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gomble said:


> Can i have it too the INPA scripts (or link to) for the bmw f10. ?


PM sent.


----------



## CarAbuser (May 20, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Please could you send me those files?

I just installed standard tools 2.12 and INPA is blank so I'm guessing these are the ones i need.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CarAbuser said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Please could you send me those files?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## CarAbuser (May 20, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thankyou Shawn. Files work great. :thumbup:

Should they be in German? I can manage fine with German but just want to make sure I haven't got files mixed up on my VM!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Language is determined by each individual script. Some are English and some are German. It is a mixed bag.


----------



## mitobo (May 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn can you send me the link For INPA and scripts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mitobo said:


> Hi Shawn can you send me the link For INPA and scripts?


PM sent.


----------



## jawc (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I am looking for ipo file for my e92 335i with N55 engine. Do you know can I use F series INPA and scripts?
If so, would you please send me the link?

Thank you so much for helping.


----------



## jawc (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I am looking for ipo file for my e92 335i with N55 engine. Do you know can I use F series INPA and scripts?
If so, would you please send me the link?

Thank you so much for helping.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jawc said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I am looking for ipo file for my e92 335i with N55 engine. Do you know can I use F series INPA and scripts?
> If so, would you please send me the link?
> ...


Yes, you can use INPA_Fxx for Exx too.

PM sent.


----------



## gilda83 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello from France,
Could you send me a link to INPA for F10
Thanks.


----------



## gilda83 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello from France,
Could you send me a link to INPA for F10
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gilda83 said:


> Hello from France,
> Could you send me a link to INPA for F10
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## stan_w (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Could I have a link to INPA for F20? Thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

stan_w said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could I have a link to INPA for F20? Thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

*inpa scriprs*

Hello everyone. I was forced to get inpa working for my daughters e90 because of many problems, but now I have an f10 and tryed hooking it up but its not working. I tried the dcan cable and just got an enet cable. Nothing works. I think I need to update my files. How do I do that and where can I find the files. Thanks in advance and what a great site. Thank you all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The first thing you need to do is edit EDIABAS.ini to be Interface = ENET if you want to connect to Fxx car with ENET Cable.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

*Edit ini*

Thanks Shawn for the e mail. I really appreciate it. I tried to edit the ediabas.INI. I changed interface to ENET instead of STD:OBD. Do I just edit the first line or several. Thanks again still learning this and eventually going to upgrade to ICOM and ista.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Just the one first line.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

*getting errot*

Still not getting it. Getting an interface error. I have Ediabas version 6.47 is this good enough. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

copoutec said:


> Still not getting it. Getting an interface error. I have Ediabas version 6.47 is this good enough. Thanks


No. Delete what you have and start over.

PM sent.


----------



## sjv (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Please PM the link for Tools 212 and INPA for my F10.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sjv said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Please PM the link for Tools 212 and INPA for my F10.
> Thanks in Advance


PM sent.


----------



## robbie2883 (Jun 6, 2014)

Could i please have the whole package for F10 550i.

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

robbie2883 said:


> Could i please have the whole package for F10 550i.
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## schnazzy (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Shawnsheridan.... I have an F10 and the OBD to Ethernet. Can you send me the links please? Also, and sorry for not reading every post on the 26 pages of this thread, but will this work on Win7 x64?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

schnazzy said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan.... I have an F10 and the OBD to Ethernet. Can you send me the links please? Also, and sorry for not reading every post on the 26 pages of this thread, but will this work on Win7 x64?


Yes, it works fine on Win 7/8 32-Bit or 64-Bit OS.

PM Sent.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

vince59 said:


> I am not sure if ecu identification with Tool32 can be carried out by launching Tool32, File, "Load SGDB, Group file" and loading F01.prg.
> 
> Can anybody confirm please.


For f-series cars, yes. Job name is ident funktional.


----------



## Kuddel1 (May 25, 2014)

Hello Shawnsheridan.... I have an F20 and the OBD to Ethernet. Can you send me the links please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kuddel1 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan.... I have an F20 and the OBD to Ethernet. Can you send me the links please?


PM sent.


----------



## MeMpHiSj (Jun 27, 2014)

hello guys, can any1 share a proper inpa (st2.12) config and script to work with e60 lci with n47? (dde7n47.ipo and 07dde7*.prg already in folders)


----------



## ems40478 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, can I get link to INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts files? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MeMpHiSj said:


> hello guys, can any1 share a proper inpa (st2.12) config and script to work with e60 lci with n47? (dde7n47.ipo and 07dde7*.prg already in folders)





ems40478 said:


> Hi, can I get link to INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts files? Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Shawnsheridan can I get link to INPA 5.06 with Fxx files? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bestb said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan can I get link to INPA 5.06 with Fxx files? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ffarraff (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, could I also ask for a link to INPA with Fxx Scripts files? 
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ffarraff said:


> Hi, could I also ask for a link to INPA with Fxx Scripts files?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## whiteky (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Shawnsheridan.
Can I get link to INPA 5.06 with Fxx files? 

And, Is the link of PSDZDATA of the latest version also got??

Thanks.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whiteky said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan.
> Can I get link to INPA 5.06 with Fxx files?
> 
> And, Is the link of PSDZDATA of the latest version also got??
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Bavarian88 (May 3, 2013)

Can I get link to The latest Inpa Version and files , tank you !!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bavarian88 said:


> Can I get link to The latest Inpa Version and files , tank you !!!!


PM sent.


----------



## ep3504 (Jul 1, 2014)

Just picked up a 2011 550i. Mind helping me out on acquiring the needed tools too please? Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ep3504 said:


> Just picked up a 2011 550i. Mind helping me out on acquiring the needed tools too please? Many thanks!


I'll assume then that "needed tools" is INPA w/ Fxx scripts.

PM sent.


----------



## Hawker Chang (Jul 2, 2014)

Could I get a link also please..
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hawker Chang said:


> Could I get a link also please..
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Tummen64 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello shawnsheridan could i get the INPA 5.06 with F10 files for my 2010 530D please. Many thx in advance!


----------



## Tummen64 (Jul 2, 2014)

*INPA for F10*

Hello shawnsheridan could i get the INPA 5.06 with F10 files for my 2010 530D please. Many thx in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tummen64 said:


> Hello shawnsheridan could i get the INPA 5.06 with F10 files for my 2010 530D please. Many thx in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## swissi (Nov 21, 2010)

Could I get a link also please..
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

swissi said:


> Could I get a link also please..
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## MoldCAD (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry for the naive one, but what is INPA and how it works, what can be done with it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

INPA = Interpreter for test procedures, and is used for Diagnosis.

Documentation is sparse, it is not very intuitive, and most of the scripts are in German and not English.

View attachment inpa_english.pdf


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

*ista/p or esys*

Hi Shawn. I went a and purchased an ICOM a2 with native software. I want to code my f10. Such as boost and tire pressure,ect. Should I use ista with expert mode or esys? Never did this before. Which is easier and which is safer. Thanks. Is the cheat sheet only for esys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You cannot Custom Code your car with ISTA/P. Expert Mode will allow you to program a single ECU; however, you can't FDL Code it, you can only VO Code it, and most everything to code must be FDL Coded as it cannot be achieved simply by modifying FA. You need to use E-Sys, and while you can use your ICOM with it, ENET interface is simpler and all that is needed.


----------



## copoutec (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks a million.


----------



## acediac (May 13, 2014)

Hey Shawn, 

I would appreciate links to the INPA with Fxx scripts (I already have INPA 5.0.6 working, just need the CFGDAT/SGDAT I think?) - I'm in the midst of getting an F3x soon.

I also currently have an E90 and want to get a list of the actual firmware numbers from all my components before I start doing things like the Alpina transmission flash, etc. I think I saw an INPA script that did that somewhere. Can you point me to that? 

Much appreciated, I'm amazed at your tireless efforts to help the community! :bow: :beerchug:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

acediac said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I would appreciate links to the INPA with Fxx scripts (I already have INPA 5.0.6 working, just need the CFGDAT/SGDAT I think?) - I'm in the midst of getting an F3x soon.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## acediac (May 13, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


That was fast! I wonder if you have some sort of script that autoreplies to requests :rofl:! Thanks so much! :thumbup:


----------



## gtme81 (Jul 5, 2014)

Shawn,

I have INPA 5.0.6 installed but I am missing the correct scripts and IPO files for my 2014 535D. Can you sent me the link to these files?

Thanks


----------



## gtme81 (Jul 5, 2014)

Shawn,

I have INPA 5.0.6 installed but I am missing the correct scripts and IPO files for my 2014 535D. Can you sent me the link to these files?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gtme81 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I have INPA 5.0.6 installed but I am missing the correct scripts and IPO files for my 2014 535D. Can you sent me the link to these files?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## FutureBSD (Jul 14, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


I'd like the latest version of INPA (incl EDIBAS) with the IPO for the F11 530d as well, if still available.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FutureBSD said:


> I'd like the latest version of INPA (incl EDIBAS) with the IPO for the F11 530d as well, if still available.


PM sent.


----------



## armend (Jul 15, 2014)

hi shawn,

I'd like the latest version of INPA (incl EDIBAS) with the IPO for the F10 530d xDrive 2011, if still available.

please send me as much infi as u can as i just bought the car and need all the info. [email protected]

thanx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

armend said:


> hi shawn,
> 
> I'd like the latest version of INPA (incl EDIBAS) with the IPO for the F10 530d xDrive 2011, if still available.
> 
> ...


Email sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krw said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to the Inpa scripts for Fxx please? I currently have INPA 5.0.6. Will they work with this version?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## romanul2004 (May 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Coukd you share links for INPA and scripts for f07, please?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

romanul2004 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Coukd you share links for INPA and scripts for f07, please?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## tamahaukas (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link to the Inpa scripts for Fxx please?

Thanks.


----------



## tamahaukas (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link to the Inpa scripts for Fxx please?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tamahaukas said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to the Inpa scripts for Fxx please?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Dave a (May 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn. Do you know if these Fxx files will also work on a 2013 E84 X1 with the N47 engine? Thanks


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Shawn, like to try Fxx scripts too.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hanselino said:


> Hi Shawn, like to try Fxx scripts too.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dave a said:


> Hi Shawn. Do you know if these Fxx files will also work on a 2013 E84 X1 with the N47 engine? Thanks


It is for Exx and Fxx.

PM sent.


----------



## jegen (Aug 14, 2013)

Can i have newest Inpa too
Thanks


----------



## jegen (Aug 14, 2013)

Can i have newest Inpa too
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jegen said:


> Can i have newest Inpa too
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## breines (Aug 30, 2014)

good morning community ...

Can anybody send me also the INPA script for the F10 series?
I need the script fast, the car stands in my garage and i must read the DME errors ...

please

(sorry for my bad english, i´m german)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

breines said:


> good morning community ...
> 
> Can anybody send me also the INPA script for the F10 series?
> I need the script fast, the car stands in my garage and i must read the DME errors ...
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Puperle (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Shawn
Could please send me also the script for the E89?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Puperle said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could please send me also the script for the E89?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Puperle (Sep 3, 2014)

This was very quick.
Thank you


----------



## whom535 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello, can you please send me also for scripts f10.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whom535 said:


> Hello, can you please send me also for scripts f10.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bhanvadia said:


> shawn INPA for me too


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected]!K (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi to all!
Mr. *shawnsheridan*, can you share update F10 files for me too?
Thanks in advance!
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected]!K said:


> Hi to all!
> Mr. *shawnsheridan*, can you share update F10 files for me too?
> Thanks in advance!
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## gbyleveldt (Sep 26, 2014)

Just a generic question, but how is INPA different from Esys? I'm sure it's in the thread here but there's too many replies


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

E-Sys is for Fxx coding. INPA is for Exx and Fxx Diagnosis.


----------



## gbyleveldt (Sep 26, 2014)

A thank you sire!

Would you mind sending me a PM then with the link for INPA?

Much obliged!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gbyleveldt said:


> A thank you sire!
> 
> Would you mind sending me a PM then with the link for INPA?
> 
> Much obliged!


PM sent.


----------



## rivaman (Feb 20, 2014)

Please send me a link to INPA for F11 as well.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rivaman said:


> Please send me a link to INPA for F11 as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## tyrystor (Jun 1, 2014)

*Inpa*

Please send me a link to INPA for E89 as well.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tyrystor said:


> Please send me a link to INPA for E89 as well.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Cacka (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi Shaun

Would it be possible to send the link for the inpa scripts please?
Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Cacka said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> Would it be possible to send the link for the inpa scripts please?
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## kitaro (Aug 4, 2012)

Could you send me that links please ?
Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kitaro said:


> Could you send me that links please ?
> Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## t-8110 (May 23, 2012)

*Fxx Scripts package*

Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package

thx i.a.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t-8110 said:


> Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package
> 
> thx i.a.


PM sent.


----------



## 1WKDE60 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Shawn. I am also looking for the IPO files for the F series


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1WKDE60 said:


> Hi Shawn. I am also looking for the IPO files for the F series


PM sent.


----------



## lanodutt (Apr 5, 2014)

*inpa*

can i also have the Fxx scripts?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lanodutt said:


> can i also have the Fxx scripts?


PM sent.


----------



## alexzv (Mar 23, 2014)

Shawn, please provide latest Inpa/standard tools version link.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alexzv said:


> Shawn, please provide latest Inpa/standard tools version link.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## ac_schnitzer (Nov 3, 2014)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ac_schnitzer said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## F20Driver (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
May I have the link to INPA for F-series too?
Thanks a lot


----------



## F20Driver (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
May I have the link to INPA for F-series too?
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F20Driver said:


> Hi Shawn,
> May I have the link to INPA for F-series too?
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## sophus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn

May I please have a link to INPA, 2014 F10? Thanks a lot for your hard work here!!


----------



## sophus (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Shawn

May I please have a link to INPA, 2014 F10? Thanks a lot for your hard work here!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sophus said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> May I please have a link to INPA, 2014 F10? Thanks a lot for your hard work here!!


PM sent.


----------



## F4 Phorever (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 

just registered and allready asking for links to latest INPA / Fxx Scripts BMW F10. Would you mind sending me PM anyway? 

Best wishes

m.l.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F4 Phorever said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> just registered and allready asking for links to latest INPA / Fxx Scripts BMW F10. Would you mind sending me PM anyway?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

can you send to me the link for INPA please?
My car is a 2013 F30.

Thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

estragos said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send to me the link for INPA please?
> My car is a 2013 F30.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Linius (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

I have INPA 5.0.6 and Ediabas 7.3.0
Missing some files for F10 03/2013
And I don't find any release notes regarding what version has a more complete build from this date on.
So could you please send me the link for you build of inpa, please ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Linius said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I have INPA 5.0.6 and Ediabas 7.3.0
> Missing some files for F10 03/2013
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ala012 (Oct 31, 2009)

*Link Link *

May I have a INPA link for F series please ?

Thank you very much Shawn


----------



## doni88 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
May I have the link to INPA for F-series too?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ala012 said:


> May I have a INPA link for F series please ?
> 
> Thank you very much Shawn





doni88 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> May I have the link to INPA for F-series too?
> Thanks in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

can you send to me the link for INPA please?

Thanks


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

can you send to me the link for INPA please?

Thanks

Sorry added twice for some reason...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bestb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send to me the link for INPA please?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bestb (Jun 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks !


----------



## akirax23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

can you send to me the link for INPA please?
My car is a 2014 F30.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

akirax23 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you send to me the link for INPA please?
> My car is a 2014 F30.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## norgar (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 
thans for the other links, it's possible to have also the INPA link for my f30? 

Thanks


----------



## norgar (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 
thans for the other links, it's possible to have also the INPA link for my f30? 

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

norgar said:


> Hi Shawn,
> thans for the other links, it's possible to have also the INPA link for my f30?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## thecos (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, can I also have the link to the Fxx INPA files? Specifically the F10.

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

thecos said:


> Hi, can I also have the link to the Fxx INPA files?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Shawn, I also need it, Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Hi Shawn, I also need it, Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there a basic lesson or tutorial to teach people how to run this tool? how to change the program content to English ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jackylooo said:


> Is there a basic lesson or tutorial to teach people how to run this tool? how to change the program content to English ? Thanks


No tutorial and no way to change the script language, so some are in German and some are in English.


----------



## dschumann (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could I please get the info for the Fxx INPA files, more specifically, if it matters, a 2013 F10? 

Thank you


----------



## dschumann (Dec 1, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dschumann said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could I please get the info for the Fxx INPA files, more specifically, if it matters, a 2013 F10?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## dschumann (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you Shawn


----------



## darkiedm4 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

Could you tell me as well where I can download INPA with F series scripts. Car is F20 M135i.

Tnx a ton.

Peter


----------



## flow4you (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Shawn, please send me the link for the actual INPA Version (F- and E-series). Maybe in german? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flow4you said:


> Hi Shawn, please send me the link for the actual INPA Version (F- and E-series). Maybe in german? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## flow4you (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow, thats fast! Thank you, Shawn!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have not seen INPA .ipo script for NBT, but there is a Tool32 .prg for it.


CIC works at least for NBT fault memory, maybe for some other functions too.


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

hey guys,

Could I also get the INPA files for the F models with a working INPA,

Cheers Daniel


----------



## stelux (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Shawn. Now I have only E-Sys. I want if possible full and actual EDIABAS with Tool32, and actual INPA version for Exx and Fxx series. I have to remove E-Sys and instal first EDIABAS with Tool32 and INPA? Or can I install EDIABAS with INPA even E-Sys is allready installed? Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

oceandiver86 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> Could I also get the INPA files for the F models with a working INPA,
> 
> Cheers Daniel





stelux said:


> Hi Shawn. Now I have only E-Sys. I want if possible full and actual EDIABAS with Tool32, and actual INPA version for Exx and Fxx series. I have to remove E-Sys and instal first EDIABAS with Tool32 and INPA? Or can I install EDIABAS with INPA even E-Sys is allready installed? Thank you very much


PM's sent.


----------



## phrenetik (Jan 12, 2015)

Can you send me the new version of BMW standard tools. Need to update my ediabas to be able to read nfrm


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phrenetik said:


> Can you send me the new version of BMW standard tools. Need to update my ediabas to be able to read nfrm


PM sent.


----------



## mirkec83 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Shawn, Do you have the link for the actual INPA Version (F-series)? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mirkec83 said:


> Hi Shawn, Do you have the link for the actual INPA Version (F-series)? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Robseth (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,
could you sent me inpa install files and all I need for f10? I have enet cable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robseth said:


> Hi,
> could you sent me inpa install files and all I need for f10? I have enet cable.


PM sent.


----------



## mk3x (Nov 24, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> For Exx, you cannot use ENET. You have to use a DCAN Interface cable.


So with this DCAN cable I use the same e-sys program? Or would I need another program? Could someone share a link to the program?

I'm looking to connect to 2011 X5 E70. Cant connect with enet cable and e-sys program. Wont connect to Vin, shows "No ZGW Available" message. Other posts I read indicate this may be a problem with zgw module stuck in transport mode.


----------



## brianhama (Dec 17, 2013)

Can you please send me the files for an F30?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brianhama said:


> Can you please send me the files for an F30?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mk3x said:


> So with this DCAN cable I use the same e-sys program? Or would I need another program? Could someone share a link to the program?
> 
> I'm looking to connect to 2011 X5 E70. Cant connect with enet cable and e-sys program. Wont connect to Vin, shows "No ZGW Available" message. Other posts I read indicate this may be a problem with zgw module stuck in transport mode.


Exx cars always use a DCAN Interface Cable, and Fxx cars always use an ENET Interface Cable, no matter the Application.

E-Sys and PSdZData is for coding only Fxx cars, so it won't work on your E70.

NCS Expert and SP-Daten is for coding Exx cars, so this is what you need for your E70.

NCS Expert requires a low-level ECU Communication program called EDIABAS, whereas E-Sys does not.

INPA for Diagnosis, which also requires EDIBAS, can be used for both Exx and Fxx cars, with the correct Interface Cable.

PM sent.


----------



## djshone (Jan 30, 2015)

*Inpa*

Hi, can I also have the link to the Fxx INPA files?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

djshone said:


> Hi, can I also have the link to the Fxx INPA files?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## rabsso (Feb 16, 2015)

*hi*

hello shawn 
i have retrofitted an f30 oem camera module with it's camera ...my problem is that i cannot read trsvc neither on inpa nor in e-sys could it be a file missing? i can read nbt tv and amp but cannot read the tvrsc ( it doesnt show )..thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rabsso said:


> hello shawn
> i have retrofitted an f30 oem camera module with it's camera ...my problem is that i cannot read trsvc neither on inpa nor in e-sys could it be a file missing? i can read nbt tv and amp but cannot read the tvrsc ( it doesnt show )..thank you


In E-Sys, try Read ECU instead of Read SVT. You most likely need to add 3AG to FA, and create Flash TAL, and it will appear, and then you would have to flash it.


----------



## Sophisto (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Shawn, I want to do some coding and register a new battery on my 2010 F11 can you send me the info?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sophisto said:


> Hi Shawn, I want to do some coding and register a new battery on my 2010 F11 can you send me the info?


PM sent.

But INPA isn't for Coding, and to register battery, you can use Tool32 without INPA.


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi, can I please get the needed files and install instructions for INPA/Tool32?
I have F31.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Makky said:


> Hi, can I please get the needed files and install instructions for INPA/Tool32?
> I have F31.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Makky (Feb 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbogate (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Shawn, thanks for the E-Sys & PSdZData links from the other thread. Can I please also have the info for the INPA/Tool32 for my F10? Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

turbogate said:


> Hey Shawn, thanks for the E-Sys & PSdZData links from the other thread. Can I please also have the info for the INPA/Tool32 for my F10? Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## yackson (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey,

looking a proper ipo file for N47D20T0. Can you help me out?


----------



## yackson (Feb 25, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yackson said:


> Hey,
> 
> looking a proper ipo file for N47D20T0. Can you help me out?


PM sent.


----------



## dimon68 (May 24, 2013)

Hi Shawn, Do you have the link for the actual INPA Version (F-series)? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dimon68 said:


> Hi Shawn, Do you have the link for the actual INPA Version (F-series)? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi,
Please, you can send to me, this version of inpa F-series.
Very Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ruben_17non said:


> Hi,
> Please, you can send to me, this version of inpa F-series.
> Very Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


:thumbup:


----------



## ahussain381 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi,
Can you send me a link for the latest INPA and any required files for my F01? I have an ENET cable.

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ahussain381 said:


> Hi,
> Can you send me a link for the latest INPA and any required files for my F01? I have an ENET cable.
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## ahussain381 (Nov 11, 2013)

Great...Thank you!


----------



## LukaPL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum but it seems that this is the right place!

I am strugling with clean Standard Tools 2.12 installation and full SP daten v50. There is no menu in INPA and I do not know how can I make it work? I have an older issue of INPA including the car data and with menu working but it is too old for cars I would like to diagnose and code and do not know how to update it with the v50 data. I have tried to update it with coding tool and seemed ok but have not updated INPA. Could you send me the needed files or information what to do?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

godfall said:


> Hello,
> Can you send to me the version of inpa for the F-series.
> Thank You
> 
> godfall


PM sent.


----------



## PeteClaw (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello

could you please send me the F-series INPA please
I have F20
Thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PeteClaw said:


> Hello
> 
> could you please send me the F-series INPA please
> I have F20
> Thanks a lot


PM sent.


----------



## racediesel (Mar 11, 2015)

hello
thank you so much for Fxx files.
now i could start log my car with Finnish BMW logger called Testo.
greetings
pasi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

racediesel said:


> hello
> thank you so much for Fxx files.
> now i could start log my car with Finnish BMW logger called Testo.
> greetings
> pasi


:thumbup:


----------



## busted turbo (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi mate,

could you please send me the F-series INPA please
I have F10, also some guidance please for installing it. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

busted turbo said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> could you please send me the F-series INPA please
> I have F10, also some guidance please for installing it.
> Thank you very much.


PM sent.


----------



## agusbadajoz (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, Shaw!

Could you send me an email with inpa for F-11?

[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## agusbadajoz (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, Shaw!

Could you send me an email with inpa for F-11?

[email protected]

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

agusbadajoz said:


> Hi, Shaw!
> 
> Could you send me an email with inpa for F-11?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Shawn.
Yesterday i worked on a E87, with my Ediabas 7.3, Inpa 5.06, but no access.
Inpa cant find one of the 3 searched SG's, but found another (sry, i forget the correct name, think it was me17.....).
Now i know that i must write it in the E87.ger, but i dont know the right way to do that.
Have you got the newest Exx.ger scripts for me, that i can copy it into my inpa-folder?
The SP-Daten v55 i already put into Prog with BMW-Coding-Tool.^^
Hope you can help me once more.
Best regards
Rossi

Edit: Ups, sry, wrong Thread.


----------



## mustaf97 (Mar 20, 2015)

*F series ability on inpa*

Hi, i was wondering if i could also have the f series functionality on my inpa software and how would i do it ?

the software seems very hard to obtain so if i could have it i would be very grateful

My bmw x3 f25 has a host of errors that i need to address after the crash.

regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mustaf97 said:


> Hi, i was wondering if i could also have the f series functionality on my inpa software and how would i do it ?
> 
> the software seems very hard to obtain so if i could have it i would be very grateful
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mustaf97 (Mar 20, 2015)

*inpa F_xx*

I cant find a thank you button but thank you!!


----------



## Depa (Jan 6, 2015)

hi shaw

Colé you Send me an pm with inpa for f-11?

Thanks


Sent from my iPad Mini using tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Depa said:


> hi shaw
> 
> Colé you Send me an pm with inpa for f-11?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## wprevatt (Mar 22, 2015)

Can someone send me information on F10. I have never coded before. I think I have the software installed and should be receiving cable tomorrow. I looked at the Cheat sheet for F10 but it only looks like a couple of things can be coded on a 2012. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

wprevatt said:


> Can someone send me information on F10. I have never coded before. I think I have the software installed and should be receiving cable tomorrow. I looked at the Cheat sheet for F10 but it only looks like a couple of things can be coded on a 2012. Any advice would be appreciated.


And you are looking at this F10 Cheat Sheet?

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328289&d=1339114795

2012 has CIC instead of NBT, so it misses out on quite a few things, but there is much more than just a couple things for 2012 and earlier. I think you misunderstand cheat sheet. What shows for 2011 on the cheat sheet is for 2012 also.


----------



## wprevatt (Mar 22, 2015)

*Cheat Sheet*

Yes, that is the one I was looking at. Ahhh. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## t-alonso (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi shaw

Could you send me an pm with inpa for F11?

Thanks in advance


----------



## t-alonso (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi shaw

Could you send me an pm with inpa for F11?

Thanks in advance


----------



## andruha (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me link to INPA for F15. TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t-alonso said:


> Hi shaw
> 
> Could you send me an pm with inpa for F11?
> 
> Thanks in advance





andruha said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you send me link to INPA for F15. TIA


PM's sent.


----------



## danyro (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi Shawn

Please could you send it for E84(e89 ecu fam)?

many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danyro said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Please could you send it for E84(e89 ecu fam)?
> 
> many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mikeholbo (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Have a late E91, INPA not up to date enough to access the correct engine module. Could you Pm me the Fxx scripts to try please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paszczak (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn

Could you send me inpa link for f10?

Thank you


----------



## sniffem (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Could you send me link to INPA for F10 ?


----------



## deebow91 (May 4, 2014)

hi can you also send me a link to inpa for f01 thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikeholbo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Have a late E91, INPA not up to date enough to access the correct engine module. Could you Pm me the Fxx scripts to try please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.





paszczak said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Could you send me inpa link for f10?
> 
> Thank you





sniffem said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you send me link to INPA for F10 ?





deebow91 said:


> hi can you also send me a link to inpa for f01 thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## augusto_silva (Feb 18, 2015)

Could you please send me link of inpa fx series
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

augusto_silva said:


> Could you please send me link of inpa fx series
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## john4all (Mar 25, 2015)

*F10 and E90*

Hi there, Shawn. Very cool what you are doing here for the home mechanic community! :thumbup:

I have a friend with an F10 he's working on and would love to have the necessary files for that. My car is an E90 that I can generally get what I need for, but some of my controller software (transmission in particular) is a later version than what I have on my INPA install. Any chance you have current INPA files for the E90 as well?

Thank you so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

john4all said:


> Hi there, Shawn. Very cool what you are doing here for the home mechanic community! :thumbup:
> 
> I have a friend with an F10 he's working on and would love to have the necessary files for that. My car is an E90 that I can generally get what I need for, but some of my controller software (transmission in particular) is a later version than what I have on my INPA install. Any chance you have current INPA files for the E90 as well?
> 
> Thank you so much!


PM sent.


----------



## dgalpaj (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi shaw

Could you send me an pm with inpa for F11?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NatmanZ (Jul 15, 2014)

Does INPA work for the F32 (2014) as well? If so, could I get a link to download? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dgalpaj said:


> Hi shaw
> 
> Could you send me an pm with inpa for F11?
> 
> Thanks in advance





NatmanZ said:


> Does INPA work for the F32 (2014) as well? If so, could I get a link to download? Thanks!


PM's sent.


----------



## Herr Rossi 1968 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Shaw.

Could you send me an pm with inpa for Fxx?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Herr Rossi 1968 said:


> Hi Shaw.
> 
> Could you send me an pm with inpa for Fxx?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## MarkusACS (Sep 20, 2013)

*INPA for F-Models*

Hi Shaw,

could you please send me the Files for the F-Models?

Thanks
Markus


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MarkusACS said:


> Hi Shaw,
> 
> could you please send me the Files for the F-Models?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

Is the F01 sufficient to work with F10?

If not can you please send me the F10 files


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fmfm said:


> Is the F01 sufficient to work with F10?
> 
> If not can you please send me the F10 files


PM sent.


----------



## fmfm (Oct 7, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Received
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi Shaw.

Could you send me an pm with inpa for Fxx?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> Hi Shaw.
> 
> Could you send me an pm with inpa for Fxx?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

OK thank you

I have a problem to connect my F1( with INPA via Enet cable. I guess tht the problem is coming from the obd.ini file and the com port. As i use Enet , wich value i have to put for the com port?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> OK thank you
> 
> I have a problem to connect my F1( with INPA via Enet cable. I guess tht the problem is coming from the obd.ini file and the com port. As i use Enet , wich value i have to put for the com port?


Ethernet interface does not use COM Port. All that is needed is Interface =ENET in EDIABIS.ini and disable Firewall.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

OK this work now

I've installed INPA in English version. First page are in English but when i arrived at engine selection after all indocations are in German. Does i did something wrong? or i can change that? How


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> OK this work now
> 
> I've installed INPA in English version. First page are in English but when i arrived at engine selection after all indocations are in German. Does i did something wrong? or i can change that? How


You did nothing wrong, nor can you change it.


----------



## Marc412 (Mar 17, 2015)

OK thank you for the answer. However it is very difficult to use it in German language. Do you know if there is some auto translation possibilities in English or a translation list somewhere?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marc412 said:


> OK thank you for the answer. However it is very difficult to use it in German language. Do you know if there is some auto translation possibilities in English or a translation list somewhere?


No. If you want meaningful Diagnosis with English narrative, find a copy of ISTA/D (Rheingold).


----------



## eddieyu (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Shaw.

Could you send me an pm with inpa for F10?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

eddieyu said:


> Hi Shaw.
> 
> Could you send me an pm with inpa for F10?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## StevenDer (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me a PM with INPA for my F10 too?

Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StevenDer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me a PM with INPA for my F10 too?
> 
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## StevenDer (Feb 8, 2015)

:beerchug: Cheers Shawn!


----------



## 240zman (Apr 28, 2005)

Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package also
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

240zman said:


> Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package also
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## dmnu (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Shawn! I've been trying to find a copy of INPA that works on F10 for ages. Could you please help me ? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmnu said:


> Hi Shawn! I've been trying to find a copy of INPA that works on F10 for ages. Could you please help me ? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## TMD29 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me the link for INPA for Fxx?
Many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TMD29 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me the link for INPA for Fxx?
> Many thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## german_e88 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello i have a problem i need the neewest software for my e88 standard tools?? please help my kombi doesn´t work after programming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plese send pm sorry for my english


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

german_e88 said:


> Hello i have a problem i need the neewest software for my e88 standard tools?? please help my kombi doesn´t work after programming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! plese send pm sorry for my english


PM sent.


----------



## kbullet (Dec 31, 2014)

Can i please get a copy of INPA for F10 aswell.

Mucho gracias! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kbullet said:


> Can i please get a copy of INPA for F10 aswell.
> 
> Mucho gracias! :thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## putteg (Jun 21, 2014)

*Inpa*

Hi Chawn.
Can i please get a copy of INPA for F10 as well.

Thnx dude!
:rofl:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

putteg said:


> Hi Chawn.
> Can i please get a copy of INPA for F10 as well.
> 
> Thnx dude!
> :rofl:


PM sent.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Could I also get a link to the .IPO files to get INPA working for F10.

Again many thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

putteg said:


> Hi Chawn.
> Can i please get a copy of INPA for F10 as well.
> 
> Thnx dude!
> :rofl:


PM sent.


----------



## Bunker37 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bunker37 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Novartis (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi, does anyone have the INPA software for F30?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Novartis said:


> Hi, does anyone have the INPA software for F30?
> 
> Thanks


I replied to your same post here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9058464&postcount=5331


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

Hi shawn any chance of a link for edibles and inpatient for an F10 please. Thanks


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

Go


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

God I hate predictive text sorry ediabas and INPA for an F10 ....thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andyfinch said:


> Hi shawn any chance of a link for edibles and inpatient for an F10 please. Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## andyfinch (May 3, 2015)

Many thanks


----------



## Masterdee (May 4, 2015)

Hi, can someone possibly give me the Inpa scrpit for my F10 (N53) model please? Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Masterdee said:


> Hi, can someone possibly give me the Inpa scrpit for my F10 (N53) model please? Thx


PM sent.


----------



## caveman dave (May 4, 2015)

Hi,
I am looking for advice and guidance.
I have a F56 MINI Cooper D mar 2014.

I have got a fault message that is displayed on the info screen.
'Passenger restraint system malfunction'
Is there any way to clear the fault as I believe it was only caused when I had the battery disconnected for 1 hour, it appeared straight after.
My local dealer can only fit me in to look at the fault in 3 weeks as I can only get in on Saturday morning.

I have some software and a cable as someone once remotely coded my previous car a 2013 F20 I series 116D.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

caveman dave said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for advice and guidance.
> I have a F56 MINI Cooper D mar 2014.
> 
> ...


You can try clearing it with E-Sys or Tool32:

With E-Sys:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS - DM_Lock,clear ZFS - DM_Clear,ZFS - DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send

Or with Tool32:

Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
Hit F3
Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
Hit F5
"Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Note: fs_lesen_funktional only read fault codes, FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL will delete it.


----------



## gledy2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?

Many Thanks,

Allan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gledy2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## zain-amin (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zain-amin said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## caveman dave (May 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can try clearing it with E-Sys or Tool32:
> 
> With E-Sys:
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn, the fault message is still coming on, so I guess that there may actually be a problem with it so I will let the dealer have a look.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

caveman dave said:


> Thanks Shawn, the fault message is still coming on, so I guess that there may actually be a problem with it so I will let the dealer have a look.


What is your fault? Do you have any ECU's missing their CAFD or with corrupt CAFD (e.g. cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255)?


----------



## caveman dave (May 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> What is your fault? Do you have any ECU's missing their CAFD or with corrupt CAFD (e.g. cafd_ffffffff-255_255_255)?


'Passenger restraint system malfunction'


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

caveman dave said:


> 'Passenger restraint system malfunction'


And your CAFD situation?


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?

Thanks


----------



## AirEstima (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AirEstima said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me a link to the .IPO files as well for getting INPA to work with an F10?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Wes0310 (Jan 6, 2014)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie, too?
Thanks.


----------



## Wes0310 (Jan 6, 2014)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wes0310 said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie, too?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## yokopol (Jun 21, 2007)

hi,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie, too?
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

yokopol said:


> hi,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie, too?
> thank you


PM sent.


----------



## fidelio959 (May 23, 2015)

hello can I have a copy for my F30? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fidelio959 said:


> hello can I have a copy for my F30? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Jutoo (Nov 5, 2011)

Can you please send me the INPA download link and Fxx scripts as well. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jutoo said:


> Can you please send me the INPA download link and Fxx scripts as well.
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## benofishal (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi!

Please could i also have the links for downloading the latest INPA and also the F10 templates.

Do you know if I can use my old modified VagCom cable that I used for my E46 on my F10, or must I purchase a new ENET cable?

Lastly can INPA now be run on 64-bit Windows (i.e. Win 8.1 64-bit)

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

benofishal said:


> Hi!
> 
> Please could i also have the links for downloading the latest INPA and also the F10 templates.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

You need an ENET cable for F-Series.

It runs fine on Win 8.1 64-bit.


----------



## zain-amin (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,

Can I also request a copy of INPA and all of the F10 files in order for it to function please! And instructions on how to install INPA would be nice too !
Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zain-amin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I also request a copy of INPA and all of the F10 files in order for it to function please! And instructions on how to install INPA would be nice too !
> Thanks again.


PM sent.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello, i realy ned the latest INPA to 
With instructions etc


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> Hello, i realy ned the latest INPA to
> With instructions etc


PM sent.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

No problem using it on a windows 7 computer?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ganescha said:


> No problem using it on a windows 7 computer?


No. I run it on it on Win 8.1 64-bit myself.


----------



## gogolac (May 1, 2015)

Can I have the links for F10, too?

Thanks!


----------



## gogolac (May 1, 2015)

Can I have the links for F10, too?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gogolac said:


> Can I have the links for F10, too?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## 321 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi shawnsheridan,

Could you pm me the link to INPA with F10 scripts, too?

F10 scripts work for F11, too, I guess?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

321 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan,
> 
> Could you pm me the link to INPA with F10 scripts, too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Nordanger (Jul 11, 2015)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
[email protected]
Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nordanger said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
> [email protected]
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## arove82 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn, would very much appreciate the F01 package for INPA. Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

arove82 said:


> Hi Shawn, would very much appreciate the F01 package for INPA. Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Ganescha (Feb 23, 2015)

After i successfully coded som stuff with ESYS it was time for INPA, I wanted a program so I could do some diagnostics, look for faulty codes etc. I downloaded the tools from Shawn and installed them all, I did what was written in the setup. I choose ENET, I got battery and ignition black, guess it means I'm connected. But I don't know where to go from there. I haven't got a clue. Tried to follow some step by step but they were old, and didn't look like the installation I did. Do any one have a guide for me to follow, step by step in how I should read and clear codes? Is there a way to see what a faulty code means? Or is it Google? 
When I Tried to select a few things I got faulty message on German not having a connection or something. Sometime I went back to being all in German? 
Oh, well, guess if I had a nice guide I can figure it out how it all works.


----------



## svenhrn (Jul 19, 2015)

Hello,

can I have a copy for my f10 ?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

svenhrn said:


> Hello,
> 
> can I have a copy for my f10 ?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## dembu19 (Jul 20, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,

Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for BMW E89, please?

Thank you in advance
Lukas


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dembu19 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for BMW E89, please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## SevenW (May 22, 2015)

I need some assistance getting the INPA_Fxx to work. I installed according to instruction in enclosed README files
I have editted the shortcut of INPA in the menu to point to C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2\BIN, to get the F30 visible
Now INPA gives an error after selecting the proper Engine ECU

"Fehler! Gruppendatei G_MOTOR, G_MOTOR2.GRP existiert nicht im ../EDIABAS/ECU"

However, those files actually exist in C:\EDIABAS\ECU.

So it seems to be a path issue or an installation issue. Any advice on the proper location of the EDIABAS folder?

SevenW


----------



## bwouters (Jul 2, 2015)

Could you send me the link to the Inpa F10/11 scripts too please?

Many Many Many thanks in advance.

Boris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bwouters said:


> Could you send me the link to the Inpa F10/11 scripts too please?
> 
> Many Many Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Boris


PM sent.


----------



## Dekagon (Jan 26, 2010)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi,
could you send me the link to the Inpa F10/11 scripts too please?
many thanks,

Daniel, Sweden


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dekagon said:


> Hi,
> could you send me the link to the Inpa F10/11 scripts too please?
> many thanks,
> 
> Daniel, Sweden


PM sent.


----------



## MCM5E60 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi!

Would you be so kind and send me the link for the Fxx scripts too?

Thank you very much and nice greetings from slovenia.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MCM5E60 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would you be so kind and send me the link for the Fxx scripts too?
> 
> Thank you very much and nice greetings from slovenia.


PM sent.


----------



## BBriner (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Could you be so kind and send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for BMW E89, please?

Thank you in advance !

BBriner


----------



## BBriner (Jul 26, 2015)

Deleted, post duplicated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BBriner said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you be so kind and send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for BMW E89, please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## quasi635 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

I'm looking for INPA & scripts for a BMW F10. I really appreciate all your help!

Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

quasi635 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking for INPA & scripts for a BMW F10. I really appreciate all your help!
> 
> Thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------



## sterelze (May 5, 2013)

I would like to get INPA and Script for a F21 chassis, too. 
Could anyone send me the links, please?

Best regards,
sterelze


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sterelze said:


> I would like to get INPA and Script for a F21 chassis, too.
> Could anyone send me the links, please?
> 
> Best regards,
> sterelze


PM sent.


----------



## putero (Jul 22, 2015)

.


----------



## putero (Jul 22, 2015)

hi
I would like to get INPA and Script for a F series chassis
thanks


----------



## putero (Jul 22, 2015)

*f series*

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

putero said:


> hi
> I would like to get INPA and Script for a F series chassis
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## robertoeee (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

I'm looking for INPA, endiabas, scripts... for a BMW F11. I really appreciate all your help!

Thanks in advance and regards from Spain!!!


----------



## Alive006 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi.
I'm looking for INPA scripts *.ipo,... for a BMW F10. 
Very useful, to get INPA and Script for a Fxx series chassis.
Thanks,Thanks,Thanks in advance....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

robertoeee said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking for INPA, endiabas, scripts... for a BMW F11. I really appreciate all your help!
> 
> Thanks in advance and regards from Spain!!!





Alive006 said:


> Hi.
> I'm looking for INPA scripts *.ipo,... for a BMW F10.
> Very useful, to get INPA and Script for a Fxx series chassis.
> Thanks,Thanks,Thanks in advance....


PM's sent.


----------



## pepsiman (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

I'm looking for INPA, endiabas, scripts... for a BMW F10.

Thanks for all you help!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pepsiman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'm looking for INPA, endiabas, scripts... for a BMW F10.
> 
> Thanks for all you help!!!


PM sent.


----------



## masch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Shawn

I too need INPA scripts and any other instructions for BMW F10!

Thanks!


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Shawn may I have Inpa as well please? Is in German as well? Or English? Thank you in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chevymusclecar said:


> Hi Shawn may I have Inpa as well please? Is in German as well? Or English? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Menus are English, but most individual scripts are in German.

PM sent.


----------



## masch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Shawn, did you PM me too? I have not received one.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

masch said:


> Hi Shawn, did you PM me too? I have not received one.


PM sent.


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you very much Shawn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milos (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi shawnsheriden. Shoud you send me ipo for F10, please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milos said:


> Hi shawnsheriden. Shoud you send me ipo for F10, please.


PM sent.


----------



## HMW (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi,

I'd really like to have latest INPA and files for F series. 

Thanks


----------



## HMW (Aug 9, 2015)

Double post... Love my cell


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

HMW said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd really like to have latest INPA and files for F series.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BetterNot said:


> Could you send me the link to the Inpa F10 scripts please?
> 
> thank you very mutch!


PM sent.


----------



## simplecomplexit (Aug 21, 2015)

hey shawn can you send me the INPA files as well, thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

simplecomplexit said:


> hey shawn can you send me the INPA files as well, thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## simplecomplexit (Aug 21, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


much appreciated


----------



## Dainiakas (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, can I have f10 scripts as well please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dainiakas said:


> Hi, can I have f10 scripts as well please.


PM sent.


----------



## Dainiakas (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, can I get f10 scripts as well please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dainiakas said:


> Hi, can I get f10 scripts as well please.


PM sent.


----------



## Randy H (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello,
I'm about two days away from throwing in the towel and taking the car to the dealer... Hoping to get the new injector coded and solving my fuel system problem on my own. To geek out a bit, "Help me Shawn Sheridan, you're my only hope."
Seriously though, if you could send the files for an E71 I would really appreciate it.
Best,
Randy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Randy H said:


> Hello,
> I'm about two days away from throwing in the towel and taking the car to the dealer... Hoping to get the new injector coded and solving my fuel system problem on my own. To geek out a bit, "Help me Shawn Sheridan, you're my only hope."
> Seriously though, if you could send the files for an E71 I would really appreciate it.
> Best,
> Randy


PM sent.


----------



## Rcrewse (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello,

Could I get a link as well? Have a pesky check engine light that won't stay off after clearing using the e-sys transmitter tool. All started after a coding session today. Your help is appreciated!

Email is my username with a 7 at the end at GEEMAIL

Rob


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rcrewse said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could I get a link as well? Have a pesky check engine light that won't stay off after clearing using the e-sys transmitter tool. All started after a coding session today. Your help is appreciated!
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Rcrewse (Aug 29, 2015)

Hoping INPA helps tell me more than this....:thumbdwn:


----------



## mikroob (Jul 10, 2015)

delete double post


----------



## mikroob (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn, I'm looking for INPA, endiabas, scripts and instructions. BMW F30.

Can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikroob said:


> Hi Shawn, I'm looking for INPA, endiabas, scripts and instructions. BMW F30.
> 
> Can you help me?


PM sent.


----------



## Stolze (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi!

I have run into some problems.
I have a F11 2011. I got the K-DCAN-cable with the Inpa 5.50 software.

Ive got a error-message when i try to select my car-model. (F10/engine/N57)

anyone know whats wrong??

/Rasmus


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stolze said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have run into some problems.
> I have a F11 2011. I got the K-DCAN-cable with the Inpa 5.50 software.
> ...


Why are you using a DCAN Cable with F-Series car? :dunno:

You should be using an ENET Cable.


----------



## Stolze (Sep 8, 2015)

I didnt knop about the ENET Cable Wien i orderd The DCAN. 

Both cables are compatible with the F series though..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stolze said:


> I didnt knop about the ENET Cable Wien i orderd The DCAN.
> 
> Both cables are compatible with the F series though..


OK, good luck.


----------



## Mickeygun (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi

Can I get a link to Inpa f series?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mickeygun said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I get a link to Inpa f series?


PM sent.


----------



## Mickeygun (Dec 6, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you so much!


----------



## waveuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all,

just new to coding. I have an F10 520d and I would appreciate if someone can PM the links.

thanks a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waveuk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just new to coding. I have an F10 520d and I would appreciate if someone can PM the links.
> 
> thanks a lot


Links for Coding or Links for INPA, as they are entirely different things?


----------



## waveuk (Oct 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Links for Coding or Links for INPA, as they are entirely different things?


INPA Please, I will start just with diagnosis first.

thanks a lot!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waveuk said:


> INPA Please, I will start just with diagnosis first.
> 
> thanks a lot!


PM sent.


----------



## waveuk (Oct 12, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


thanks!!

cheers


----------



## waveuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Quick question, would be possible to connect INPA to the ECU with a Bluetooth adapter?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

waveuk said:


> Quick question, would be possible to connect INPA to the ECU with a Bluetooth adapter?


No.


----------



## f10mike (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello

Am looking for INPA or rheingold for f10 and wondered if anyone could kindly give me a hint please - i have a DCAN cable and the one with the ethernet on the end of it. I have inpa already for my old e46 but no option for f10, so i guess i need the newer ICO scripts?

Thanks
Mike

PS only looking to read codes and rough running, diagnostics etc, for now


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f10mike said:


> Hello
> 
> Am looking for INPA or rheingold for f10 and wondered if anyone could kindly give me a hint please - i have a DCAN cable and the one with the ethernet on the end of it. I have inpa already for my old e46 but no option for f10, so i guess i need the newer ICO scripts?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Nait Sirhc (Feb 29, 2008)

Would you be able to send me the link to the F10 INPA files, too? I have INPA but the latest car on there is the E65 7-series, I think...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nait Sirhc said:


> Would you be able to send me the link to the F10 INPA files, too? I have INPA but the latest car on there is the E65 7-series, I think...


PM sent.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello all, 

Is it possible F10 and NCSexpert ?

I have the latest daten files of F10 but cant see F10 folder. 

Any direction or advice shall be good !

Thanx a million in advance 

Regards 
Mastero


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Is it possible F10 and NCSexpert ?
> 
> ...


No. INPA is possible for Diagnosis, but NCS Expert with SP-Daten is for coding Exx cars only. If you want to code F10, you must use E-Sys with PSdZData.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanx a mil Shawn...

Could you please direct me to a link for Esys and PSDZdata.

Thanx in advance.

Cheers
Mastero


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> Thanx a mil Shawn...
> 
> Could you please direct me to a link for Esys and PSDZdata.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

For Fxx coding, you will need an ENET Cable., not K+DCAN Cable.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanx Shawn..

Enet cable i can make on my own 

Thanx
Mastero


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> Thanx Shawn..
> 
> Enet cable i can make on my own
> 
> ...


Yeah, sure, but at $20 each, you would have to have more time than money to even bother with it.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yeah, sure, but at $20 each, you would have to have more time than money to even bother with it.


Agreed Shawn but with my soldering skills the cable can be made in less than 5 mins also I have all the requirements lying around. 

I am pro on chip level repairing of anything 

Thanx for your help

Regards 
Mastero


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> Agreed Shawn but with my soldering skills the cable can be made in less than 5 mins also I have all the requirements lying around.
> 
> I am pro on chip level repairing of anything
> 
> ...


You may, but most do not have a 510 Ohm resistor laying around, as it is not a common resistance value.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

I know

I got most of the through hole and smd resistors and a numerous box full of assorted ic diodes etc.. Always lying around


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> I know
> 
> I got most of the through hole and smd resistors and a numerous box full of assorted ic diodes etc.. Always lying around


And you have OBD Connector just lying around too?


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

Actually yes

He he he have an old Elm*** OBD2 thingy.

Gonna use the connector from it


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> Actually yes
> 
> He he he have an old Elm*** OBD2 thingy.
> 
> Gonna use the connector from it


Ok...make the damn cable then...


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

shawn a quick question Winkfp will also not work for F10 ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> shawn a quick question Winkfp will also not work for F10 ?


No. To flash Fxx ECU, you need E-Sys and PSdZData.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanx a million brother... 

My friends F10 got water damaged (fully submerged in water). We are trying to recover it. 

Lot of ecu has been damaged so replacing them one by one 

will keep you updated.

cheers
mastero


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> Thanx a million brother...
> 
> My friends F10 got water damaged (fully submerged in water). We are trying to recover it.
> 
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

hello shawn 

can i please have the Fxx .IPO for INPA 

need to check the F10.

Also if you could guide how to update INPA with .ipo will be great

thanx in advance 

cheers
mastero


----------



## mastero (Jul 9, 2015)

hello shawn 

can i please have the Fxx .IPO for INPA 

need to check the F10.

Also if you could guide how to update INPA with .ipo will be great

thanx in advance 

cheers
mastero


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mastero said:


> hello shawn
> 
> can i please have the Fxx .IPO for INPA
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## scb71 (Oct 13, 2015)

I've done just enough reading to confuse myself...
Hopefully you guys can help clear this up for me simply.

I have a 2012 750. What do I need to:

What can read codes, diagnostics, etc?
I think I need to reset / calibrate my rain sensor - what will do that?
What bout custom coding and making changes - such as DVD in motion


I get the impression that there are different cables and different programs but after reading for a while it is starting to blend together. I hope my questions make sense.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scb71 said:


> I've done just enough reading to confuse myself...
> Hopefully you guys can help clear this up for me simply.
> 
> I have a 2012 750. What do I need to:
> ...


For Diagnosis and Calibration, your best bet is ISTA/D (Rheingold).

For Coding, you need E-Sys and PSdZData, which you received 4 days ago here:

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9346901&postcount=6922

Yuu can use ENET Cable for it all.


----------



## scb71 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks!
That is good news. I ordered a cable tonight via the link you gave me.

Can you please send me the info on the other software please? The rhinegold?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scb71 said:


> Thanks!
> That is good news. I ordered a cable tonight via the link you gave me.
> 
> Can you please send me the info on the other software please? The rhinegold?


Sorry, I do not have working link for Rheingold. I think though you can Google and it.


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

Could I get the link for the EDIABAS files for my F25? for the life of me I cannot reset the rear brake sensor reset impossible...that I've posted everywhere trying to get help...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gerald325i said:


> Could I get the link for the EDIABAS files for my F25? for the life of me I cannot reset the rear brake sensor reset impossible...that I've posted everywhere trying to get help...


PM sent.


----------



## gerald325i (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you. I seem to get a good connection to ENET and it reads car, with black Battery and ignition balls, then when I press F4 for F25 a window pops up with:
F025
ENGINE
- DDE7.3 for N57
- MSD85.0 for N63
- MSD87.0 for N54
- MSD87.0 for N74 (MASTER)
- MSV90 for N52 TUE
- Electronic Fuel C...
GEARBOX
SUSPENSION
BODY
- SEAT MODULE
COMMUNICATION SYSTEM

How do I get to the "Read error memory" area? I guess I have to select the correct engine? I dunno it's the 2.8!


----------



## rogeren (Mar 1, 2014)

But this should not work with k+dcan? Or should?
If not, i will have to look into enet cable not working on this machine.

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogeren said:


> But this should not work with k+dcan? Or should?
> If not, i will have to look into enet cable not working on this machine.
> 
> Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


I am told K+DCAN Cable can work for F-Series, but I never try it. I just use an ENET Cable myself.


----------



## Dirk1507 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey Shawn,
Can you please send me the INPA F series link? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dirk1507 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can you please send me the INPA F series link? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## rogeren (Mar 1, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I am told K+DCAN Cable can work for F-Series, but I never try it. I just use an ENET Cable myself.


Working with enet cable...

Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rogeren said:


> Working with enet cable...
> 
> Sent fra min SM-N910F via Tapatalk


:thumbup:


----------



## murat.62 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Shawn,
Can you please send me the INPA F series link? Thank you


----------



## murat.62 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey Shawn,
Can you please send me the INPA F series link? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

murat.62 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can you please send me the INPA F series link? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## abuusyad (Aug 19, 2015)

Would be very appreciative if you could send me link also.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abuusyad said:


> Would be very appreciative if you could send me link also.


PM sent.


----------



## nikiti4 (Dec 27, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn,
Can you send me please the INPA F10 series link? Thank you


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Does this version you have by any chance also work with the mini F56 from 2014?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mini said:


> Does this version you have by any chance also work with the mini F56 from 2014?





nikiti4 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can you send me please the INPA F10 series link? Thank you


I have no idea on F56.

PM's sent.


----------



## morbo (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Please can you send me the INPA F series link? Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

morbo said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Please can you send me the INPA F series link? Thanks for your efforts.


PM sent.


----------



## mgdmb (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Please can you send me the INPA F series link?

Cheers,
M


----------



## mgdmb (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Shawn,
Please can you send me the INPA F series link?

Cheers,
M


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgdmb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Please can you send me the INPA F series link?
> 
> Cheers,
> M


PM sent.


----------



## davidhellmyrs (Jan 1, 2016)

Could I also get a link for DL ? Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

808AWD325xi said:


> INPA for F-Series includes the MSD87.IPO script Version 3.700 which also supports the N53 engine...go to F07 -> ENGINE -> MSD87.0 FOR N54. That script even has functions that are exclusive to the N53:
> 
> ```
> < F1 >  Adaption Massenstromregelung im gedrosselten Betrieb (nur N53)
> ...


Good to know. :thumbup:


----------



## 5erBMW (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

@808AWD325xi

thanks for the hint , but unfortunately it does not work for me .
my MSD87.IPO script show the Version 0.001


@shawnsheridan

send me please your Fxx script , I try it.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

5erBMW said:


> Hello,
> 
> @808AWD325xi
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Can you please send me the INPA F series link? 
Thanks alot


----------



## samy_1985 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello Shawn,
Can you please send me the INPA F series link? 
Thanks alot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

samy_1985 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you please send me the INPA F series link?
> Thanks alot


PM sent.


----------



## Fasr (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi
Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package
Thanks in advance


----------



## Fasr (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi
Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fasr said:


> Hi
> Shawn can you please direct me to the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## delta86d (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan:

Can you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series, my email is [email protected].

Thanks in advance.

delta86d


----------



## delta86d (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan:

Can you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series, my email is [email protected].

Thanks in advance.

delta86d


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delta86d said:


> Hi shawnsheridan:
> 
> Can you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series, my email is [email protected].
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## bsh13 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan, send me link for Inpa F-series, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bsh13 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, send me link for Inpa F-series, please?


PM sent.


----------



## flxlisboa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
Can you also please send me the INPA F series link? 
Cheers,


----------



## flxlisboa (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello Shawn,
Can you also please send me the INPA F series link? 
Cheers,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flxlisboa said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Can you also please send me the INPA F series link?
> Cheers,


PM sent.


----------



## ronster77 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

I'd like to do some diagnostics on my F11. Could you plz. send me a link for INPA? Do you have a source for ISTA D/P, too?

Cheers,
ronster


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ronster77 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd like to do some diagnostics on my F11. Could you plz. send me a link for INPA? Do you have a source for ISTA D/P, too?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Pixy10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello Shawn.
Can you please send me the INPA F series link? 
Thank you.


----------



## cebep (Sep 12, 2014)

can i also have link for inpa with files needed to work with F-series?
thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cebep said:


> can i also have link for inpa with files needed to work with F-series?
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

I have INPA set up and working with my E39 - what more is required to get it to work with my F10? E-Sys etc works fine.


----------



## Dead (Nov 29, 2011)

HI shawn 


Could I get the link for the EDIABAS and Inpa for F02

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fox said:


> I have INPA set up and working with my E39 - what more is required to get it to work with my F10? E-Sys etc works fine.


You need an ENET Cable, and to change EDIABAS.ini Interface settings to ENET, and INPA withF10 Script files (.ipo).

PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dead said:


> HI shawn
> 
> Could I get the link for the EDIABAS and Inpa for F02
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Fox (Jul 14, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need an ENET Cable, and to change EDIABAS.ini Interface settings to ENET, and INPA withF10 Script files (.ipo).
> 
> PM sent.


Thanks for that - have the cable already so hopefully it'll work just fine.

Didn't receive a PM unfortunately though!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Fox said:


> Thanks for that - have the cable already so hopefully it'll work just fine.
> 
> Didn't receive a PM unfortunately though!


PM sent.


----------



## jwaltermachado (Apr 7, 2016)

it is possible send too? for series F

I can use the ENET cable to encode ? using INPA, ediabas.

or i really need the k-can ?

Tks


----------



## jwaltermachado (Apr 7, 2016)

it is possible send too? for series F

I can use the ENET cable to encode ? using INPA, ediabas.

or i really need the k-can ?

Tks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jwaltermachado said:


> it is possible send too? for series F
> 
> I can use the ENET cable to encode ? using INPA, ediabas.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

For F-Series car, you can use ENET Cable for Diagnois, Coding, and Programming.


----------



## unucunbmw (Apr 14, 2016)

can i also have link for inpa with files needed to work with F-series?
thanks


----------



## unucunbmw (Apr 14, 2016)

can i also have link for inpa with files needed to work with F-series?
thanks


----------



## RikardN (Mar 4, 2016)

How do I setup my INPA for ENET cable? I've used it before with my E39, E46 and E61 with K+CAN.

When I connect to INPA now on my F10 with Enet cable it doesn't show "Battery and Ignition on" and I get an error message when trying to read a module. I've got the the FXX interface already though.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unucunbmw said:


> can i also have link for inpa with files needed to work with F-series?
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## 523i (Jan 19, 2011)

Could I get the link aswell?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

523i said:


> Could I get the link aswell?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Mads (Apr 16, 2016)

I need the latest ipo files too. I´ve one of the last E-series cars.
Could you send me a PM? 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mads said:


> I need the latest ipo files too. I´ve one of the last E-series cars.
> Could you send me a PM?
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jmurray (Apr 17, 2016)

Shawn - many thanks for all your help on this forum.

Please could I have the link as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BMW M3 V8 (May 29, 2016)

Shawn,
Thanks for helping so many members! Could I get a link to the latest version of INPA that supports my E89 Z4. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW M3 V8 said:


> Shawn,
> Thanks for helping so many members! Could I get a link to the latest version of INPA that supports my E89 Z4. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## mikajlo (May 17, 2016)

Again me asking for software 
Would it work with F15? Then please send me the link


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikajlo said:


> Again me asking for software
> Would it work with F15? Then please send me the link


For F15, it is quite limited. If you want meaningful diagnosis of F15, and really any car, you shou use ISTA/D (Rheingold).


----------



## mikajlo (May 17, 2016)

Thankyou for a fast answer. Any link for the working version and some tutorials?

EDIT: Found BMW ISTA/D Rheingold v3.55.11 [05.2016] Multilanguage Thanx anyway


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikajlo said:


> Again me asking for software
> Would it work with F15? Then please send me the link


Sorry, but I cannot help with ISTA, but it seems you found what you need already.


----------



## Mr_Bond (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello from Sweden!

This is actually my firt post in this forum.

Forum is great with a lot of usefull staff, i learned a lot!

I'm looking for some download link for INPA/EDIABAS software form my 2015 F20 118D M performance.


Cheers!

Mr_Bond


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr_Bond said:


> Hello from Sweden!
> 
> This is actually my firt post in this forum.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Mr_Bond (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanx a lot Shawnsheridan!

just to confirm - i should be able to connect with ENET cable on my F20?

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr_Bond said:


> Thanx a lot Shawnsheridan!
> 
> just to confirm - i should be able to connect with ENET cable on my F20?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes. The included EDIABAS comes already configured for ENET.


----------



## delta86d (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks a lo for your help. What SP Daten are you using? Could you also please send me the link for it.

Thanks in advamce.


----------



## delta86d (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Thanks a lo for your help. What SP Daten are you using? Could you also please send me the link for it.

Thanks in advamce.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

delta86d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Thanks a lo for your help. What SP Daten are you using? Could you also please send me the link for it.
> 
> Thanks in advamce.


58.1 was last Daten with E-Series update. PM sent.


----------



## acirtic (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello. Would you be so kind to send me the link of latest inpa.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

acirtic said:


> Hello. Would you be so kind to send me the link of latest inpa.
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## sono0312 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Shawn,

> 58.1 was last Daten with E-Series update. PM sent.

You mean, so BMW no longer update SP daten any more for E-series?
Would you please kindly send it to me as well. thankyou very much as always!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sono0312 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> > 58.1 was last Daten with E-Series update. PM sent.
> 
> ...


No, that is not what I mean. Not every release has updates for every chassis. The last E-Series Chassis to receive an update was E89x and E60 in 58.1. E70 was last updated in 57.0. E65 was last updated in 56.2, and so on and so forth. There were no E-Series updates in 58.2 or 58.3, but maybe 59.0 when it comes will have updated E-Series chassis in it...or maybe not.

PM sent.


----------



## sono0312 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Shawan,

now i am clear. thanks for your detailed explanation and PM!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sono0312 said:


> Hi Shawan,
> 
> now i am clear. thanks for your detailed explanation and PM!


:thumbup:


----------



## Purkkis (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi, 

I have enet cable but cant connect to car (f11 520d), propably dont got scripts for fxx.

Can someone send me link for those, pretty please ***128512;

-purkkis


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> Can you also send me this INPA? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Alli79 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi there,

I am also interested in the latest inpa 5.06 link, specially scripts necessary for Fxx - Models.

thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alli79 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am also interested in the latest inpa 5.06 link, specially scripts necessary for Fxx - Models.
> 
> thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## cpet9 (Aug 1, 2016)

Shawn cam you please pm a link to latest v59 daten if you have one. Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cpet9 said:


> Shawn cam you please pm a link to latest v59 daten if you have one. Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## skarna (Jul 29, 2014)

Would you mind sending me the latest daten files, please? E60 is what I'm interested in. Thanks.


----------



## Bimmerron2 (Jun 12, 2015)

*INPA for 535i F10*




Tuesday said:


> :bigpimp: I'd also like a copy of the F01 .ipo's if you're sharing please.[I have INPA 5.0.6]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

skarna said:


> Would you mind sending me the latest daten files, please? E60 is what I'm interested in. Thanks.





Bimmerron2 said:


> ...I'd also like a copy of the F01 .ipo's if you're sharing please.[I have INPA 5.0.6]


PM's sent.


----------



## Bimmerron2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Shawn PM recived


----------



## synco168 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan Thanks for your good work.

Could you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series ?

Thank you~


----------



## Philipp330 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 

can you please send me the IPO File, too?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

synco168 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan Thanks for your good work.
> 
> Could you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series ?
> 
> Thank you~





Philipp330 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you please send me the IPO File, too?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## LimitlessM5 (Aug 10, 2016)

i'm actually interested in this, will it work even though i have 5.0.2 or do steps need to be taken to be able to use this new version?

Also will my usb to k+dcan cable work for f30/f10/f01 etc models? Or is there a new special cable i need? I've heard about this ENET cable and if thats needed for the F series will it also work with the old E series? Or can i just switch between the cables depending on what vehicle im working on and INPA won't give me an issue with that?

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LimitlessM5 said:


> i'm actually interested in this, will it work even though i have 5.0.2 or do steps need to be taken to be able to use this new version?
> 
> Also will my usb to k+dcan cable work for f30/f10/f01 etc models? Or is there a new special cable i need? I've heard about this ENET cable and if thats needed for the F series will it also work with the old E series? Or can i just switch between the cables depending on what vehicle im working on and INPA won't give me an issue with that?
> 
> thanks


INPA_Fxx is for Exx and Fxx cars. You can leave your current version in place, as this runs from its own folder, but you will need to Merge this EDIABAS with your existing EDIABAS. ENET Cable can be used only for F-Series cars. DCAN Cable can be used for E-Series and F-Series cars.

PM sent.


----------



## LimitlessM5 (Aug 10, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> INPA_Fxx is for Exx and Fxx cars. You can leave your current version in place, as this runs from its own folder, but you will need to Merge this EDIABAS with your existing EDIABAS. ENET Cable can be used only for F-Series cars. DCAN Cable can be used for E-Series and F-Series cars.
> 
> PM sent.


Understood. Thank you, if i have any questions about the merge i will get back to you.
Thank you for clarifying the cable issue, so my dcan cable will work just fine, which is good.:thumbup:


----------



## Lateralus51 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

I have the INPA 5.0.6. Update 2015 already installed (it works with Exx series) and would like to upgrade it for the Fxx series. Could you please help me with that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lateralus51 (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello Shawnsheridan,

I have the INPA 5.0.6. Update 2015 already installed (it works with Exx series) and would like to upgrade it for the Fxx series. Could you please help me with that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lateralus51 said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I have the INPA 5.0.6. Update 2015 already installed (it works with Exx series) and would like to upgrade it for the Fxx series. Could you please help me with that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## smig_d (Jul 28, 2016)

*F20 Diagnostics*

Hello Shawnsheridan,

I have a 2012 1 series F20 and have bought an ENet cable. But what diagnostics are best? INPA or ISTA? Confused. Could you possibly direct me to the link to the software that I will need?
Many thanks
Dave


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smig_d said:


> Hello Shawnsheridan,
> 
> I have a 2012 1 series F20 and have bought an ENet cable. But what diagnostics are best? INPA or ISTA? Confused. Could you possibly direct me to the link to the software that I will need?
> Many thanks
> Dave


If you want meaningful diagnosis, in English, you need ISTA/D (Rheingold), but I cannot help with ISTA. Sorry.

Request it here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bluea said:


> Could you also send me the link for the (german) E/F-Series INPA scripts?
> 
> Thank you very very much!


PM sent.


----------



## hanspetzer (Sep 22, 2016)

Can I get the links for the INPA scripts please?
Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hanspetzer said:


> Can I get the links for the INPA scripts please?
> Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## sono0312 (Apr 19, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Swans,

i tried to reset CBS (controlled base service) in inpa through DSC menu in 'chassis'. however i got a massage as 'nicht zusammenpassende versionen fehlfunktion ist möglich' (sgdb version:17.000, sgbd version: 21.000 and inpa version: 6.130). the english translation maybe as 'malfunction will be possible due to version mismatch' do you know if i need to change the version to other for inpa???

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sono0312 said:


> Hello Swans,
> 
> i tried to reset CBS (controlled base service) in inpa through DSC menu in 'chassis'. however i got a massage as 'nicht zusammenpassende versionen fehlfunktion ist möglich' (sgdb version:17.000, sgbd version: 21.000 and inpa version: 6.130). the english translation maybe as 'malfunction will be possible due to version mismatch' do you know if i need to change the version to other for inpa???
> 
> thanks


Sorry, but I do not know cause of the error or solution for it.


----------



## christoepurrr (Nov 24, 2014)

Can someone send me link for Fxx INPA also ?

thanks !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

christoepurrr said:


> Can someone send me link for Fxx INPA also ?
> 
> thanks !


PM sent.


----------



## Valtar (Aug 25, 2013)

*S63 Inpa files*

It's been a while since I got the Fxx files. What I got doesn't seem to contain F10 M5 S63 files? Any change on that perhaps?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Valtar said:


> It's been a while since I got the Fxx files. What I got doesn't seem to contain F10 M5 S63 files? Any change on that perhaps?


No updates to it.


----------



## Defenders (Sep 5, 2016)

I'd also like a copy of the Fxx.ipo's if you're sharing please. I need it for the F11 model... Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Defenders said:


> I'd also like a copy of the Fxx.ipo's if you're sharing please. I need it for the F11 model... Thanks


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## absolut (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi
please can you provide me the link for inpa and ipo for f10?
thx


----------



## absolut (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi
please can you provide me the link for inpa and ipo for f10?
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

absolut said:


> Hi
> please can you provide me the link for inpa and ipo for f10?
> thx


PM sent.


----------



## A3hr0 (Oct 18, 2016)

I would really appreciate the link too.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

A3hr0 said:


> I would really appreciate the link too.


PM sent.


----------



## marco.hicbv (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi!
I'm very new here but it seems that this is the place for me to get info and the files I need for my F11!!
Can you please send me the link too?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marco.hicbv said:


> Hi!
> I'm very new here but it seems that this is the place for me to get info and the files I need for my F11!!
> Can you please send me the link too?
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## marco.hicbv (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## jguedes (Sep 1, 2008)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

WickedFrog said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link for INPA and Ediabas for F10?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## everydae (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello Shawn,

Could you share the link for INPA for F10 as well? Thanks!


----------



## everydae (Oct 28, 2007)

Duplicated post! (Wonder why)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

everydae said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you share the link for INPA for F10 as well? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## SZAKALF10 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi Shawn, 
Can you send me the links to INPA for F10.

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SZAKALF10 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me the links to INPA for F10.
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## kmbeatz (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello shawnsheridan.

I have already recieved the Inpa for F Modells from you. 

I hava a Question. Do you have ther German F10 Scripts too? 

Thank you


----------



## kmbeatz (Jun 28, 2016)

Hello shawnsheridan.

I have already recieved the Inpa for F Modells from you. 

I hava a Question. Do you have ther German F10 Scripts too? 

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kmbeatz said:


> Hello shawnsheridan.
> 
> I have already recieved the Inpa for F Modells from you.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## MerlinPurple (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Shawn

I'd like to use INPA with my F87 - could you please send me the links for the latest INPA and the any required files/scripts for it to work with the F87.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MerlinPurple said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'd like to use INPA with my F87 - could you please send me the links for the latest INPA and the any required files/scripts for it to work with the F87.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## sjv (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Shawn, 
can you send me the link for INPA and edibas for F10.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sjv said:


> Hi Shawn,
> can you send me the link for INPA and edibas for F10.
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Ztechire (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Shawn, Would you be able to send me a link to INPA and relavant files for my 2011 F10? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ztechire said:


> Hi Shawn, Would you be able to send me a link to INPA and relavant files for my 2011 F10? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## robrams77 (Nov 10, 2016)

*airbag light*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn do you know if i can do a master reset on clearing the airbag signal without faults being fixed on inpa (f10)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

robrams77 said:


> Hey Shawn do you know if i can do a master reset on clearing the airbag signal without faults being fixed on inpa (f10)?


No idea. I don't even use INPA myself.


----------



## teox (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi shawnsheridan, would you please PM me INPA files for F15 and F20 please, thanks!


----------



## tyrystor (Jun 1, 2014)

*INPA for E87*

Hi Shawn

I'd like to use INPA for E87, could you please send me the links for the latest INPA and the any required files/scripts for it to work with the F87.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

teox said:


> Hi shawnsheridan, would you please PM me INPA files for F15 and F20 please, thanks!





tyrystor said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> I'd like to use INPA for E87, could you please send me the links for the latest INPA and the any required files/scripts for it to work with the F87.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM's sent.


----------



## shaik786 (Mar 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Thank you very much, very helpful as always.


----------



## Kronkorken (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Could you send me the link to the Inpa scripts too please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JDavids (Apr 28, 2016)

Looking for INPA files for my F11 2012. Greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kronkorken said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me the link to the Inpa scripts too please?
> 
> Thanks in advance





JDavids said:


> Looking for INPA files for my F11 2012. Greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


PM's sent.


----------



## ten (Jul 14, 2015)

Could you please send me a link to INPA for F10.

Thanks


----------



## ten (Jul 14, 2015)

Could you please send me a link to INPA for F10.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ten said:


> Could you please send me a link to INPA for F10.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## boleh (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello everyone, Happy New Year!

I would like to use INPA/EDIABAS to clear an airbag warning light in dashboard after flashing the ACSM ECU with E-sys.
I already tried to use the E-sys Transmitter to clear the warning light, unfortunately didn't work.
So can someone share the download link for latest INPA/EDIABAS software for my 2013 F11?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## boleh (Jan 2, 2017)

Sorry for duplicated post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

boleh said:


> Hello everyone, Happy New Year!
> 
> I would like to use INPA/EDIABAS to clear an airbag warning light in dashboard after flashing the ACSM ECU with E-sys.
> I already tried to use the E-sys Transmitter to clear the warning light, unfortunately didn't work.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mekazkido (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

could you send me also the links, please? 
Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mekazkido said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me also the links, please?
> Thanks again


PM sent.


----------



## milences (Jan 10, 2017)

*E93 M57 DDE7.3 INPA problem*

I have a problem sync. ECU and CAS. My INPA does not recognize my engine, I dont have option to select that engine. (4a63 fault code in both delphi and bosch diagnostic software).
I need new wersions of INPA and Ediabas... (currently running 5.0.6 and 7.3.0).
:dunno:


----------



## MilzGatez (Jan 10, 2017)

i've been searching all over for F Series Support. May I please have the link to the software and supported files? thank you

2011 F10 535i


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

milences said:


> I have a problem sync. ECU and CAS. My INPA does not recognize my engine, I dont have option to select that engine. (4a63 fault code in both delphi and bosch diagnostic software).
> I need new wersions of INPA and Ediabas... (currently running 5.0.6 and 7.3.0).
> :dunno:


I replied to your same PM



MilzGatez said:


> i've been searching all over for F Series Support. May I please have the link to the software and supported files? thank you
> 
> 2011 F10 535i


PM sent.


----------



## Addi (May 22, 2015)

*Inpa*

Hi Shawn, could you send me the newest INPA please. BMW F33.
Thanks Addi


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Addi said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the newest INPA please. BMW F33.
> Thanks Addi


PM sent.


----------



## tomtom1701 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi shawnsheridan
Can you send me the link too 
Thank's
TomTom

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tomtom1701 said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> Can you send me the link too
> Thank's
> TomTom
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## jstrade (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello shawnsheridan
Can you send me the link too please? 
Thank You Jiri


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

martinlink said:


> I'll gladly have the files. Mostly need it for these:
> 
> dde7uds.ipo
> dde73kwp.ipo
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## fedosoff (Jan 21, 2017)

Could you please send me a link to INPA for F10.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fedosoff said:


> Could you please send me a link to INPA for F10.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Sylwo222 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, Shawn I need a links INPA, bmw f10.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sylwo222 said:


> Hi, Shawn I need a links INPA, bmw f10.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## reuaz (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

if you can sand me the link INPA for f series please.

tahnks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

reuaz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> if you can sand me the link INPA for f series please.
> 
> tahnks


PM sent.


----------



## Sor2011 (Mar 30, 2015)

*INPA for f series*

Hello Shawn,

Could you please sand me the link INPA for f series?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sor2011 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please sand me the link INPA for f series?
> 
> Thanks


I just replied to your same PM.


----------



## Sor2011 (Mar 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> I just replied to your same PM.


Thank you very much


----------



## ivo1bg (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn, could you please sand me the link for INPA for F series and MINI?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ivo1bg said:


> Hi Shawn, could you please sand me the link for INPA for F series and MINI?


PM sent.


----------



## nigelk (Jun 28, 2016)

Could I also have the links for F001 please.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nigelk said:


> Could I also have the links for F001 please.


PM sent.


----------



## abduke232 (Feb 15, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn, can you please send me the F10 INPA link as well? I got the damn drivetrain error. Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abduke232 said:


> Hi Shawn, can you please send me the F10 INPA link as well? I got the damn drivetrain error. Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## 3000gtant (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Shawn, 
please could you send me the link, I have spent the last week trying to find this info!!

cheers
Ant

:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

3000gtant said:


> Hi Shawn,
> please could you send me the link, I have spent the last week trying to find this info!!
> 
> cheers
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Co0kie (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

I too have the dreaded drivetrain error. Could you please send me the F10 INPA link?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Co0kie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too have the dreaded drivetrain error. Could you please send me the F10 INPA link?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## greemax (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
please could you send me the link, I have spent days trying with other versions w/o success!

Regards ,
G


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

greemax said:


> Hi Shawn,
> please could you send me the link, I have spent days trying with other versions w/o success!
> 
> Regards ,
> G


PM sent.


----------



## nigelk (Jun 28, 2016)

So, after a frustrating few days i've finally got somewhere with this and thought i'd share my findings.

I had a version of INPA connected to the car, but then because I couldn't get all the F01 menus to work, I started playing around a bit with all the different apps, and it stopped, and I couldn't work out why.

I have Windows 10, and an ENET cable.

The link from Shawn for the apps wouldn't install on this OS, but another one I got from somewhere else does, so I persevered with this, and followed Shawn's instructions for applying the FXX setup.

However it still wouldn't connect to the car.

After further searching, I realised by EDIABAS configuration was incorrect for the cable i'm using, so I need to change the EDIABAS ini file to have the connection type of ENET, and everything sprung in to life.

The only issue I have now is everything is in German, so I need to resolve that, and then I need to explore all the menu's and find out how to view the error codes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nigelk said:


> So, after a frustrating few days i've finally got somewhere with this and thought i'd share my findings.
> 
> I had a version of INPA connected to the car, but then because I couldn't get all the F01 menus to work, I started playing around a bit with all the different apps, and it stopped, and I couldn't work out why.
> 
> ...


INPA_Fxx installs and runs no problem in Windows 10, so long as you follow these included notes:

* NOTE: Install everything in XP SP3 Compatibility Mode and Run everything with Admin Rights.

* NOTE: DISABLE WINDOWS FIREWALL ANY ANY VIRUS SOFTWARE.

As for Cable, it is setup by defualt to use ENET Cable. If you use K+DCAN Cable, then you must follow this include note:

_* NOTE: For Exx connection, you will need to change EDIABAS.ini file to "INTERFACE = STD:OBD" and edit OBD.ini Com Port settings accordingly to match you PC's Com Port settings._

As for English INPA BMW AG discontinued English INPA .ipo Script Files a long, long time ago. If you want meaningful diagnosis in English, you need to use ISTA/D Rheingold. This is explained repeatedly though out this very thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9295311&postcount=1228

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9527756&postcount=1396

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9796518&postcount=1626

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9920977&postcount=1729


----------



## kokal (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I need to register a new battery in a F11 525d xdrive model 2012, may you please send me the link and instructions?
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kokal said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I need to register a new battery in a F11 525d xdrive model 2012, may you please send me the link and instructions?
> Thanks.


I can connect you with INPA_Fxx, but I have no idea if Script for F1x Battery Registraion is there. I never look. Most people use ISTA/D for this. PM sent.


----------



## kokal (Feb 21, 2017)

I've seen that someone can do it with tool32 too, but I don't know which prg files I've to load.
I'll try with inpa. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

kokal said:


> I've seen that someone can do it with tool32 too, but I don't know which prg files I've to load.
> I'll try with inpa. Thanks for your help.


Battery Registration


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Battery Registration


That is all E-Series I believe. I don't know anyone who has been able to use INPA or Tool32 with F-Series. Always people use ISTA/D.


----------



## kokal (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes correct, it is for the E series not for F1x, but if with ISTA/D it is possible, may you send me instructions for this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kokal said:


> Yes correct, it is for the E series not for F1x, but if with ISTA/D it is possible, may you send me instructions for this?


Procedure :
Start ISTA/D (Rheingold) - read the car - under Activities - Body - El. supply - choose change battery and proceed. It will reset the memory of battery charging history, which is "Registering" it.

If you also changed Battery Rating, you need to change battery Type in FA:

Esys - Connect - Read - Activate FA - E-Wort - write there your new battery value, and VO Code CAS.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is all E-Series I believe. I don't know anyone who has been able to use INPA or Tool32 with F-Series. Always people use ISTA/D.


That was just to give an example. I have not registered with standard tools, but thought I remember seeing it was possible for Fxx-series.

Here is ISTA+ procedure


----------



## kokal (Feb 21, 2017)

Many thanks to Shawn and Almaretto


----------



## Pat92 (Nov 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Procedure :
> Start ISTA/D (Rheingold) - read the car - under Activities - Body - El. supply - choose change battery and proceed. It will reset the memory of battery charging history, which is "Registering" it.
> 
> If you also changed Battery Rating, you need to change battery Type in FA:
> ...


Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the download link for INPA for Fxx series?

Thanks in advance:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pat92 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the download link for INPA for Fxx series?
> 
> Thanks in advance:thumbup:


PM sent.


----------



## Co0kie (Feb 16, 2017)

Can anyone help? followed the instructions to the letter but keep getting this error message when choosing any of the options within F5 http://imgur.com/KxsfYTd
Translates to 
error! Group file: D_EGS, H_TCM, D_0032.GRP IFH-0041: Illegal Parameters The program is canceled


----------



## sweetcandy (Dec 22, 2015)

I have an F001 that's developed an LED adaptive headlight error. Suspect it's control module as LED's briefly come on before switching off but need to check errors. 

Could you also please send me INPA EDIABAS link and scripts for Fxx. 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sweetcandy said:


> I have an F001 that's developed an LED adaptive headlight error. Suspect it's control module as LED's briefly come on before switching off but need to check errors.
> 
> Could you also please send me INPA EDIABAS link and scripts for Fxx.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## Co0kie (Feb 16, 2017)

Co0kie said:


> Can anyone help? followed the instructions to the letter but keep getting this error message when choosing any of the options within F5 http://imgur.com/KxsfYTd
> Translates to
> error! Group file: D_EGS, H_TCM, D_0032.GRP IFH-0041: Illegal Parameters The program is canceled


Any help?


----------



## sweetcandy (Dec 22, 2015)

Many thanks Shawn, much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bryce6 said:


> Please send me INPA "F" files too.
> 
> Regards M.


PM sent.


----------



## SouIIesS (May 19, 2017)

Sorry to bring up old thread . Can I get that F series inpa links too pls


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SouIIesS said:


> Sorry to bring up old thread . Can I get that F series inpa links too pls


PM sent.


----------



## cpoppy (May 1, 2016)

Hi,

I have a 650i xDrive Gran Coupe. Can I please have the link to INPA / Ediabas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cpoppy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 650i xDrive Gran Coupe. Can I please have the link to INPA / Ediabas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## mapkrk (May 15, 2016)

Are all scripts in German? I've got English menu but once testing F10 all error and messages are in German. Is there any way to change it? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mapkrk said:


> Are all scripts in German? I've got English menu but once testing F10 all error and messages are in German. Is there any way to change it? Thanks


Yes they are, and no there is not. I have repeatedly written throughout this thread that if someone want meaningful diagnosis in English, they need to use ISTA/D (Rheingold).


----------



## mapkrk (May 15, 2016)

Also can I have the lates ediabas please ? Thank you.


----------



## mapkrk (May 15, 2016)

Ok. Well I need to use google translator lol. It works perfect with ICOM next. Cheers mate.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mapkrk said:


> Also can I have the lates ediabas please ? Thank you.


The latest EDIABAS is 7.30, from BMW Standard Tools 212, and it is included in INPA_Fxx.


----------



## Pixy10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Can you please PM the inpa files for F11 please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pixy10 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM the inpa files for F11 please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent.


----------



## rajf10oooh (Jun 7, 2017)

hey shawn would t be possible to get the links also?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rajf10oooh said:


> hey shawn would t be possible to get the links also?


PM sent.


----------



## megacity (Jun 10, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn. I'm in desperate need of the .ipo for f10 so I use inpa. Please pm me the link. Also if you can pm and explain how I can reintinalize the telescopic steering wheel through inpa.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

megacity said:


> Hi Shawn. I'm in desperate need of the .ipo for f10 so I use inpa. Please pm me the link. Also if you can pm and explain how I can reintinalize the telescopic steering wheel through inpa.


PM sent.


----------



## Aliendex (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Can I have the files for FXX series?
Thank you a lot

Inviato dal mio SM-T311 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aliendex said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can I have the files for FXX series?
> Thank you a lot
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T311 utilizzando Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## procheap (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello I'm fairly new to this forum and have a 2011 x5 50i. ..I have had many problems with this vehicle form the ccp to the latest driveshaft recall. I would like to do more work on my vehicle as with the programming as I ha e the dealer now telling me that I need a new vtg along with it needing programming to the tune of 2500 dollars. I want to know if I can be directed to get a shared software from so I can begin to learn how to keep more money on my pocket instead of the stealership. Can anyone offer any direction? Very much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

procheap said:


> Hello I'm fairly new to this forum and have a 2011 x5 50i. ..I have had many problems with this vehicle form the ccp to the latest driveshaft recall. I would like to do more work on my vehicle as with the programming as I ha e the dealer now telling me that I need a new vtg along with it needing programming to the tune of 2500 dollars. I want to know if I can be directed to get a shared software from so I can begin to learn how to keep more money on my pocket instead of the stealership. Can anyone offer any direction? Very much appreciated.


Get ISTA/D (Diagnosis) and ISTA/P (Programming):

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223

Ista p:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=892212


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Serg2 said:


> Thanks Shawn, I will get that cable as well. I also have an e46 that can use the one at eBay. Can I assume from response that I do not need any additional software for the 14 535d?


Not sure what it is you want to do, but INPA works on both E-Series with DCAN Cable or F-Series with ENET cable. But if I wanted meaningful diagnosis in English, I would be using ISTA/D Rheingold, not INPA.


----------



## Serg2 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for the guidance will look into IST. What I want to do is diagnose and program an E46 and 535d (2014).

Program items such as ABS modules, etc.

Thanks


----------



## Marvin17 (Jul 4, 2017)

*Inpa*

Hi....Im new on this forum....any chance and idea what inpa i should use (and from where buy/download) to diagnose BMW f11 520d from late 2011.
Cheers


----------



## Serg2 (Jul 3, 2017)

Shawn,

Working on ISTA+, would also like to see how I can use INPA, can you please share?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Marvin17 said:


> Hi....Im new on this forum....any chance and idea what inpa i should use (and from where buy/download) to diagnose BMW f11 520d from late 2011.
> Cheers





Serg2 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Working on ISTA+, would also like to see how I can use INPA, can you please share?
> 
> Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## Serg2 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you Shawn


----------



## joeE30 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone have the files required to scan an E93 N57 for codes without having to use the functional job? I have INPA 5.06 so the E93 is listed, minus the N57 option.

I also have a Mini Countryman 2012 Cooper SD (R60) - are there specific files for this model? I can scan the codes but only using the R56 functional job option currently.


----------



## Trevorlee02 (Aug 2, 2016)

Shawn,

May I have a copy of the F series files???


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Trevorlee02 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> May I have a copy of the F series files???


PM sent.


----------



## gate1 (Jul 14, 2017)

*INPA F10 files*

Hello

May I have a copy of INPA for F10 please?

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gate1 said:


> Hello
> 
> May I have a copy of INPA for F10 please?
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## StaciL (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm having an issue with crank/no start after making a key for my 2011 335D (which had no keys when purchased) and was told I need Fxx IPO files to sync up the DDE/CAS, specifically "DDE73KWP.IPO" but possibly others. Could you please PM me the file? I'm also at a loss as to which ISTA I should be using, I have ISTA+ right now but have an install of ISTA/P if I need it...thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

StaciL said:


> I'm having an issue with crank/no start after making a key for my 2011 335D (which had no keys when purchased) and was told I need Fxx IPO files to sync up the DDE/CAS, specifically "DDE73KWP.IPO" but possibly others. Could you please PM me the file? I'm also at a loss as to which ISTA I should be using, I have ISTA+ right now but have an install of ISTA/P if I need it...thank you!


PM sent.

For E-Series car, if you need only Diagnosis, then ISTA+ is fine. If you need to Program E-Series car, then you need ISTA/P and an ICOM Interface (not DCAN Cable).


----------



## StaciL (Jun 26, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> 
> For E-Series car, if you need only Diagnosis, then ISTA+ is fine. If you need to Program E-Series car, then you need ISTA/P and an ICOM Interface (not DCAN Cable).


Thank you! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## epjtaylor (Jul 16, 2017)

May I get the links to download the various programs that interface with my 2011 F10 550ix please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

epjtaylor said:


> May I get the links to download the various programs that interface with my 2011 F10 550ix please? Thanks!


Sorry, but you are going to have to do better than "various programs". That is literally in the hundreds. Maybe define what it is you want to accomplish after interfacing with your F10.


----------



## epjtaylor (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry, I wasn't aware there were so many. I think Rheingold should get me started but I'm very open to suggestions. The immediate issue is I can't get my front brake wear sensor warning to reset after replacing the brakes. It may be that I need to get a new sensor, but have read that sometimes the interface tools are able to reset things better than just the button on the dash. I'd also like to be able to program some of the various options for the car. I have the ENET interface cable. What else can I tell you that would be helpful? And, thanks very much!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

epjtaylor said:


> Sorry, I wasn't aware there were so many. I think Rheingold should get me started but I'm very open to suggestions. The immediate issue is I can't get my front brake wear sensor warning to reset after replacing the brakes. It may be that I need to get a new sensor, but have read that sometimes the interface tools are able to reset things better than just the button on the dash. I'd also like to be able to program some of the various options for the car. I have the ENET interface cable. What else can I tell you that would be helpful? And, thanks very much!!


You can request ISTA/D (Rhingold) here:

Where to download ISTA/D Rheingold?
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=827223

I am not entirely sure what you mean by "program various options". Programming is flashing ECU's with new Firmware. I'll assume you mean Coding, not Programming, and for that you need E-Sys. PM sent.


----------



## epjtaylor (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry, yes, meant coding. Thanks!


----------



## flow4you (Jan 31, 2015)

Hey Shawn,
Can you please PM me the link for INPA and EDIABAS for F series?

Tank you


----------



## flow4you (Jan 31, 2015)

sorry, double posting


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flow4you said:


> Hey Shawn,
> Can you please PM me the link for INPA and EDIABAS for F series?
> 
> Tank you


PM sent.


----------



## blueboy_gigel (Feb 13, 2010)

Shawnsheridan you are doing a lot of work sendind a PM yo every single one that needs it.

I have a F30 and I use bmwAi E-Sys and Carly. 
I Would like to have INPA instaled and operarive with the F series. 
It can be used with E and F series without changing configuration? Each one with he's one cable? K-dcan and ENET? 

Can you send me a PM so i can get it installed? And a noobye manual. 

Thanks a lot

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

blueboy_gigel said:


> Shawnsheridan you are doing a lot of work sendind a PM yo every single one that needs it.
> 
> I have a F30 and I use bmwAi E-Sys and Carly.
> I Would like to have INPA instaled and operarive with the F series.
> ...


PM sent. Same INPA package works for E & F Series, just swap Cable and set EDIABAS.ini configuration accordingly.


----------



## IvarV (Aug 9, 2017)

Ran into a wall of errors with the software I have, was wondering, if I could get a proper set here?
Could use INPA, Ediabas, NCS and if possible, correct Daten files.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## IvarV (Aug 9, 2017)

This is an accidental double post, delete.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IvarV said:


> Ran into a wall of errors with the software I have, was wondering, if I could get a proper set here?
> Could use INPA, Ediabas, NCS and if possible, correct Daten files.
> Thanks a bunch!


PM sent.


----------



## Petey2000 (Jul 20, 2016)

Shawn, can you send me the links for INPA, EDIABAS and NCS Expert?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Petey2000 said:


> Shawn, can you send me the links for INPA, EDIABAS and NCS Expert?


PM sent.


----------



## nikolaroma (Nov 4, 2016)

Petey2000 said:


> Shawn, can you send me the links for INPA, EDIABAS and NCS Expert?


Me too Shawn,thanks in advance .

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

nikolaroma said:


> Me too Shawn,thanks in advance .
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## JP05ZCP (Aug 15, 2017)

Hey Shawn, I have an E-Series but I saw from the post earlier that for INPA it is the same program? Could you PM me the links for both INPA and NCS Expert. Thank you in advance for doing this, it is such a massive help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JP05ZCP said:


> Hey Shawn, I have an E-Series but I saw from the post earlier that for INPA it is the same program? Could you PM me the links for both INPA and NCS Expert. Thank you in advance for doing this, it is such a massive help!


PM sent.


----------



## Nickvjr (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Shawn,

I have a 2011 335i (E93) and my wife drives a 2011 X3 (F25). If I understood your instructions correctly, the E93 uses K-DCAN Interface Cable (USB to OBDII) while the F25 uses the ENET Interface?

My older 2004 330Ci (E46) works great with INPA, NCSExpert, etc. but I never was able to get the other two newer cars to work with any of the software. I think what I am missing definitely the Fxx .IPO files as that car is not even an option in INPA for me.

If possible I would also like to get a copy of a newer version of INPA and the Fxx .IPO (and E9x .IPO if there is one) to see if I can get my newer cars to work with the software.


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Nickvjr (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello Shawn,

I have a 2011 335i (E93) and my wife drives a 2011 X3 (F25). If I understood your instructions correctly, the E93 uses K-DCAN Interface Cable (USB to OBDII) while the F25 uses the ENET Interface?

My older 2004 330Ci (E46) works great with INPA, NCSExpert, etc. but I never was able to get the other two newer cars to work with any of the software. I think what I am missing definitely the Fxx .IPO files as that car is not even an option in INPA for me.

If possible I would also like to get a copy of a newer version of INPA and the Fxx .IPO (and E9x .IPO if there is one) to see if I can get my newer cars to work with the software.

Thank you very much for your help and advice! 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

Would someone be kind enough to send me INPA and IPO files to use on my F11. I've got ISTA already so hopefully I can use the edibas from that

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nickvjr said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I have a 2011 335i (E93) and my wife drives a 2011 X3 (F25). If I understood your instructions correctly, the E93 uses K-DCAN Interface Cable (USB to OBDII) while the F25 uses the ENET Interface?
> 
> ...


Yes, K+DCAN Cable for E-Series and ENET Cable for F-Series.



GalballyJ said:


> Would someone be kind enough to send me INPA and IPO files to use on my F11. I've got ISTA already so hopefully I can use the edibas from that
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM's sent.


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks again shawn!

got it working natively on Win10 x64 but couldnt share my EDIBAS folder with the one i use for ISTA.

One problem tho... GERMAN...  I've got F01.ENG in the folder and the ini is set to ENGLISH/EGLISCH but its still all in german and google translate only copes with about 50% of it 

should have paid more attention in my english GCSE!


----------



## GalballyJ (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks again shawn!

got it working natively on Win10 x64 but couldnt share my EDIBAS folder with the one i use for ISTA.

One problem tho... GERMAN...  I've got F01.ENG in the folder and the ini is set to ENGLISH/EGLISCH but its still all in german and google translate only copes with about 50% of it 

should have paid more attention in my english GCSE!


----------



## AdelAbdou (Jul 16, 2017)

Hello Shawn ! 

May you send me the link for INPA Fxx and also NCS expert ?

Thank you in advance !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zoelham6466 said:


> thanx Shawn.
> Just want to clarify, is it means "For Exx connection, you will need to change EDIABAS.ini file to "INTERFACE = STD:OBD" is while I'm using K+Dcan inpa cable or even I'm using ENET Cable the ediabas.ini should "INTERFACE = STD:OBD"?


"INTERFACE = STD:OBD" = K+DCAN Cable
"INTERFACE = ENET" = ENET Cable


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

I have a question about the old BMW tools in particular BMW coding tool. Shawnsheridan or anyone else with better understanding, come to my rescue!

1. In that tool there is the SP daten window. It has a button Update SP-daten then next to it update WinKFP. Does it mean WinKFP can only contain daten for one chassis so that everytime you need to use it one must update the daten files? If yes while updating it does ask if you want to save a backup. This backup takes ages to be made meaning it is a very huge file. What back up is it, from which file and why is it necessary to be backed up?

2. NCSExpert coding. Just before writing a code some old manuals show that the basic functions should be activated and the function coapiReadSgGetFswPsw should be selected. Newer instructions don't include this step. Any reason why this is so? Is this function to direct NCSexpert to process the .man file rather than .TRC file?PARTIALLY SOLVED. IT SEEMS SOME PROFILES PERFORM THIS AUTOMATICALLY, WILL TEST BOTH SCENARIOS AND SEE

_3. NCSdummy - It appears this tool is simply for reading the trace files, not editing them. My question is on the module field. Why are there tens of variations of the same module e.g CAS2.C05, CAS3.C06 e.t.c? How do I know the correct CAS that correspond top the car I am working on? INPA shows the main ecu name e.g CAS, never seen anything like CAS2.05! SOLVED. IT APPEARS IN NCSEXPERT AFTER READING ECU!! 
_
4. Lastly what exactly is tool32 good for? If NCSExpert codes and WINKFP programmes, what would be the use of tool32? It seems to be the least mentioned and used.SOLVED

I am getting to grips with E series tools, very interesting, very rudimentary compared to Esys for example but very powerful it seems.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Willisodhiambo said:


> I have a question about the old BMW tools in particular BMW coding tool. Shawnsheridan or anyone else with better understanding, come to my rescue!
> ....


Sorry, I don't do any E-Series work , so I never use any of these tools myself. Tool32 though is for Diagnosis, Maintenance, and Initialization routines.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks Shawn, I seem to be headed somewhere having got a Guinea pig to try out a few things. Much appreciated


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Willisodhiambo said:


> Thanks Shawn, I seem to be headed somewhere having got a Guinea pig to try out a few things. Much appreciated


Good luck.


----------



## left1980 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

i get this message when i try to diagnose Mini R56 N12 engine. I ve updated EDIABAS prg's but it still comes out. Do i have to update something more? 

Thank you very much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

left1980 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> i get this message when i try to diagnose Mini R56 N12 engine. I ve updated EDIABAS prg's but it still comes out. Do i have to update something more?
> 
> Thank you very much


Sorry, i have no idea why you have this error.


----------



## left1980 (Nov 1, 2017)

Strange is that with tool32 i can connect normally to the MEV17 engine module..


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

could anyone share with me F series scripts for inpa too pls


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

could anyone share with me F series scripts for inpa too pls


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

myztique said:


> could anyone share with me F series scripts for inpa too pls





myztique said:


> could anyone share with me F series scripts for inpa too pls


You do not need to post same thing twice, 20 minutes apart.

PM sent.


----------



## myztique (Dec 8, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> You do not need to post same thing twice, 20 minutes apart.
> 
> PM sent.


sorry, its internet lag, I refreshed page after 20 minutes and browser sent new request seems like


----------



## erjon (Sep 25, 2014)

Can i have also the link, please?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

erjon said:


> Can i have also the link, please?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## erjon (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you for your quick reply and hard work.


----------



## Wichtl (Jun 11, 2015)

*INPA Software and Files for F10 and F07*

Hi Shawn,

can you also support me with a link for INPA Software and Files for F10 and F07, please?
Im here in Munich and need German Version 
Thank you very much.
Cu,
Wichtl


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wichtl said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> can you also support me with a link for INPA Software and Files for F10 and F07, please?
> Im here in Munich and need German Version
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dam_1 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

Could you send me link with Inpa for f30?
I need English version. Do you have multilanguage? 

Thank you very much.


----------



## maverhick (Oct 29, 2016)

Please share the INPA for F02. Would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dam_1 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you send me link with Inpa for f30?
> I need English version. Do you have multilanguage?
> ...





maverhick said:


> Please share the INPA for F02. Would really appreciate it. Thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn, can you send me the link too?Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me the link too?Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mrjsw (Nov 24, 2017)

HI Shawn,

Can you send me a link to INPA and for F-series please?

Thanks.
Jonathan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrjsw said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Can you send me a link to INPA and for F-series please?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Levaldo89 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey Shawn,

can you send me the link for INPA with F-Series (F11) support?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Levaldo89 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> can you send me the link for INPA with F-Series (F11) support?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## Oggi (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Shawnsheridan, is there an INPA that supports F45. If so could you PM me a link please. Thanks & Regards.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Oggi said:


> Hi Shawnsheridan, is there an INPA that supports F45. If so could you PM me a link please. Thanks & Regards.


PM sent. For F45, you may not find much. I would use ISTA+ instead.


----------



## unimog (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Shawn. I'm looking for a software for my Mini F56. Do you have anything for that? If so please PM me a link. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

unimog said:


> Hi Shawn. I'm looking for a software for my Mini F56. Do you have anything for that? If so please PM me a link. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Shawn could you please tell me the size of inpa file ?
I have f025 and enet cable, wondered if you could send me the appropriate software to get up and running with inpa.

John


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Double post


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Vanduara37 said:


> Shawn could you please tell me the size of inpa file ?
> I have f025 and enet cable, wondered if you could send me the appropriate software to get up and running with inpa.
> 
> John


BMW_Standard_Tools_212.rar = 33.5 MB
NPA_Fxx_v.2.rar = 123.0 MB

PM sent.


----------



## Vanduara37 (Nov 16, 2017)

Appreciated.


----------



## digby (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Bought myself an 18 month old M4....
Could you please send me the link for the latest version of ISTA (Rheingold) so i can stay on top of things ?? Does the link change with each new ISTA update or does the 1 link just point to the latest softare version ??

thanks

John


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digby said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Bought myself an 18 month old M4....
> Could you please send me the link for the latest version of ISTA (Rheingold) so i can stay on top of things ?? Does the link change with each new ISTA update or does the 1 link just point to the latest softare version ??
> ...


Thread Title is "_*INPA on F-Series?*_", and yet you ask about ISTA? :dunno:

And for what you ask, it is self-service:

:google:

*All BMWs Ista+ download link - no request:*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10521394&posted=1#post10521394


----------



## digby (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi Shawn

Sorry about that - its been some time i was on the forum and couldnt find the more common ISTA thread

thanks anyway


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

digby said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Sorry about that - its been some time i was on the forum and couldnt find the more common ISTA thread
> 
> thanks anyway


:thumbup:


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

May I have the latest links for ISTA P and any other relevant software for an F30 please. Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jwanck11 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking to use INPA with our R60 (R56) and F60. Is there a link to the file(s) that I need? I have INPA up and a Enet and Dcan cable, but do not have the car selections visible to work with in the GUI.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## jwanck11 (Dec 31, 2017)

Got it, thank you!


----------



## marcmicalizzi (Jan 7, 2018)

I, too, am looking for INPA for my F10 LCI, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marcmicalizzi said:


> I, too, am looking for INPA for my F10 LCI, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## marcmicalizzi (Jan 7, 2018)

Got it, Thank you!


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Do you have an F10 capable INPA which is later than what I am using? Mine says "INPA Loader: Inpa Fxx Din76 Version 5.00" in the title bar and "INPA - Loader V5.0.6" in the "about" dialog box. Mine is all in German except for the initial screen as well.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TLKM3 said:


> Do you have an F10 capable INPA which is later than what I am using? Mine says "INPA Loader: Inpa Fxx Din76 Version 5.00" in the title bar and "INPA - Loader V5.0.6" in the "about" dialog box. Mine is all in German except for the initial screen as well.


I have stated numerous times that English INPA script files were discontinued many moons ago, and that if you want meaningful Diagnosis in English, then you should use ISTA.


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

That was rude.

I am describing what I have as best I can, not asking you for an English language version which you have said many times does not exist. I did not ask you for an English version in my post.

Do you have a later version than what I described? There are modules missing or not supported in the INPA version I described.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TLKM3 said:


> That was rude.
> 
> I am describing what I have as best I can, not asking you for an English language version which you have said many times does not exist. I did not ask you for an English version in my post.
> 
> Do you have a later version than what I described? There are modules missing or not supported in the INPA version I described.


Rude? :dunno: I don't think so.

And Pardon me for confusing this as a request for English...



TLKM3 said:


> _...Mine is all in German except for the initial screen as wel_l.


How stupid of me... :tsk:

INPA 5.0.6 is the latest, but INPA by itself is nothing but an empty shell. What matters is the .ipo script files not the shell version.

Try INPA_Fxx. PM sent. Good luck with it.


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn!!! How to get INPA for F10 530d 2015?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi Shawn!!! How to get INPA for F10 530d 2015?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dov70 said:


> Hi Shawn!!! How to get INPA for F10 530d 2015?
> Thank you in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## dov70 (Mar 18, 2013)

Shawnsheridan thank you! is there a script for f10 530d D70BX7A0?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dov70 said:


> Shawnsheridan thank you! is there a script for f10 530d D70BX7A0?


I have no idea. I have no use for INPA myself. You are welcome to check. PM sent.


----------



## AlpineF10Wner (Dec 5, 2017)

Dear shawn, I want INPA for F series too... please send me it in pm  
Thanks


----------



## AlpineF10Wner (Dec 5, 2017)

Dear shawn, I want INPA for F series too... please send me it in pm  
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AlpineF10Wner said:


> Dear shawn, I want INPA for F series too... please send me it in pm
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## myszano1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

could you send me also the links, please? 
Thanks again


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

myszano1 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you send me also the links, please?
> Thanks again


PM sent.


----------



## chrisCX (Sep 20, 2017)

I´ll be also very happy to become the newest INPA Data ....i think i have a very old data and in some cases it doesn´t work fine. If possible it would be great to become it also for the older e-series, because in the past i have had a problem with an e92 pre-lci. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chrisCX said:


> I´ll be also very happy to become the newest INPA Data ....i think i have a very old data and in some cases it doesn´t work fine. If possible it would be great to become it also for the older e-series, because in the past i have had a problem with an e92 pre-lci. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## FLBimmer (May 24, 2008)

Hey Shawn, Could I get that Fxx INPA link as well? Many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

FLBimmer said:


> Hey Shawn, Could I get that Fxx INPA link as well? Many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## MP235 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I already have INPA 5.06. 
Am I right, you could give me the latest IPO Files. Mine are from 2013. Its ok if they are german, because I m from Munich. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## MP235 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I already have INPA 5.06. 
Am I right, you could give me the latest IPO Files. Mine are from 2013. Its ok if they are german, because I m from Munich. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MP235 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I already have INPA 5.06.
> Am I right, you could give me the latest IPO Files. Mine are from 2013. Its ok if they are german, because I m from Munich.
> Thank you very much!


No, that is incorrect. There are no .ipo standalone files that you an just add to another INPA version. It is more complicated than that. You need complete INPA version already built. PM sent.


----------



## Pits200 (Jan 29, 2018)

Two questions, I only read about half the posts so sorry for a repeat. 

1.) What chassis has everyone been using for the F15? I'm looking to do some adaptation resets and code a battery at some point. Also, I am a 12/14 build 2015 x5. 

2.) I downloaded the full version of psdzdata files(v63. 3)and extracted 19 different file folders. How do I overwrite and update the psdzdata folder when the full extract has 19 folders with all similar subfolders?


----------



## DAndre (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have stated numerous times that English INPA script files were discontinued many moons ago, and that if you want meaningful Diagnosis in English, then you should use ISTA.


Sorry in advance for the noob questions: I have INPA, but 1/2 English, 1/2 German because I had to patch my software together - it seems to work ok for coding injectors, which was my original goal, but I get shell script failures depending on what I am trying to do beyond that. I am using it on an '07 335i Dinan (N54 E92 MSD80). Never hear of ISTA. Will do some research. Am I better off switching to ISTA in English or using INPA in German for such an old vehicle?

Sounds like I should at least be using a more complete/current version of INPA, and possibly have ISTA available too?

Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DAndre said:


> Sorry in advance for the noob questions: I have INPA, but 1/2 English, 1/2 German because I had to patch my software together - it seems to work ok for coding injectors, which was my original goal, but I get shell script failures depending on what I am trying to do beyond that. I am using it on an '07 335i Dinan (N54 E92 MSD80). Never hear of ISTA. Will do some research. Am I better off switching to ISTA in English or using INPA in German for such an old vehicle?
> 
> Sounds like I should at least be using a more complete/current version of INPA, and possibly have ISTA available too?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Personally, I don't do any E-Series work as I own an F10, and I never use INPA myself. I would use ISTA, but I think INPA allows for some real time monitoring of some things that ISTA does not, which is appealing for some.


----------



## DAndre (Nov 12, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Personally, I don't do any E-Series work as I own an F10, and I never use INPA myself. I would use ISTA, but I think INPA allows for some real time monitoring of some things that ISTA does not, which is appealing for some.


I am hoping to upgrade to something newer once my e92 is fixed. I need real time monitoring at the moment. Would you happen to have a link to either software package or possibly both? TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DAndre said:


> I am hoping to upgrade to something newer once my e92 is fixed. I need real time monitoring at the moment. Would you happen to have a link to either software package or possibly both? TIA


PM sent.


----------



## florida2002m3 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have inpa 5.00 and use a k/dcan cable to talk to my e60. Can you link me up with the files needed to talk to my F10. I will need an Enet cable to talk to the F10 right? After all the files are merged and everything I will be able to use the enet to talk to the E60 as well, or will I need to edit the .ini to use the k/dcan everytime i switch between cars? TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florida2002m3 said:


> I have inpa 5.00 and use a k/dcan cable to talk to my e60. Can you link me up with the files needed to talk to my F10. I will need an Enet cable to talk to the F10 right? After all the files are merged and everything I will be able to use the enet to talk to the E60 as well, or will I need to edit the .ini to use the k/dcan everytime i switch between cars? TIA


Yes, ENET. PM sent.


----------



## florida2002m3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Shawn, thanks for the link. I get everything loaded up, but still dont see F10? I now see F30 and see n55, I figured maybe that was what i would have to use talk to the ecu. But when I click on f30/n55 I get "nicht zusammenpassende versionen." Something about wrong version. If I click "OK" it continues forward, but it is now all in german.

So, shouldnt I see F10 in my menu? 

If not, then how can I get the german stuff to english?

Your help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florida2002m3 said:


> Shawn, thanks for the link. I get everything loaded up, but still dont see F10? I now see F30 and see n55, I figured maybe that was what i would have to use talk to the ecu. But when I click on f30/n55 I get "nicht zusammenpassende versionen." Something about wrong version. If I click "OK" it continues forward, but it is now all in german.
> 
> So, shouldnt I see F10 in my menu?
> 
> ...


:dunno:

Really?

F3 Menu shows F07 (*F10*/F11)

As I have posted ad nauseum, English INPA was discontinued many moons ago. If you want meaningful diagnosis in English, then use ISTA.


----------



## florida2002m3 (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought it would be F3, but there is no n55 option under it, I figured that F010 was maybe a subchassis of F07 and not applicable since it didnt have N55 as an option.

I sincerely apologize for not knowing about the language thing. With my other computer with INPA on it it is 90% in english. The layer after selecting the engine was in english with my other PC so I thought this was an error with the setup for the F10. I will research this more.

Am I missing something that will give me the n55 option under F3/F010?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florida2002m3 said:


> I thought it would be F3, but there is no n55 option under it, I figured that F010 was maybe a subchassis of F07 and not applicable since it didnt have N55 as an option.
> 
> I sincerely apologize for not knowing about the language thing. With my other computer with INPA on it it is 90% in english. The layer after selecting the engine was in english with my other PC so I thought this was an error with the setup for the F10. I will research this more.
> 
> Am I missing something that will give me the n55 option under F3/F010?


Use ENGINE section, Shift +F9, then 6 Cylinder Bosch to get to N55.


----------



## lubsch (Feb 17, 2018)

I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis too )
Could you send me the links, please?


----------



## lubsch (Feb 17, 2018)

I would like...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lubsch said:


> I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis too )
> Could you send me the links, please?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robert2912 said:


> Thanks Shawn,
> 
> I will buy a Enet cable then, any recommandations?
> 
> ...


Nothing. EDIABAS.ini is already set for ENET (Interface - ENET).


----------



## Robert2912 (Oct 25, 2016)

Cool, thanks!

However, I noticed when I open F10 that the N55 engine which I have isn't mentioned..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robert2912 said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> However, I noticed when I open F10 that the N55 engine which I have isn't mentioned..


Please dig around. N55 is under the Engine section (Shift+F9), not chassis.


----------



## Robert2912 (Oct 25, 2016)

OK, Thanks Shawn!


I will give it a try.

Rob


----------



## dompie99 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

I'd like to have the link as well, I'm stucked with an error that I can't remove with the software that I have at the moment


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dompie99 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I'd like to have the link as well, I'm stucked with an error that I can't remove with the software that I have at the moment


PM sent.


----------



## jrstomps (Jun 24, 2018)

*Inpa*

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me the link for the F-Series INPA files?
Thank you!
J


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jrstomps said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me the link for the F-Series INPA files?
> Thank you!
> J


PM sent.


----------



## tappijartsa (Jun 14, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you send me link too . Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tappijartsa said:


> Can you send me link too . Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## iceman530 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi Shawn,
Can you send me the link for the F-Series INPA files?
Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

iceman530 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you send me the link for the F-Series INPA files?
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## God-Follower (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey Shawn,

Could I get links to the newest INPA with F/I support files(if not included in the archive file) please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

God-Follower said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could I get links to the newest INPA with F/I support files(if not included in the archive file) please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## clauberty (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello 

can i have the link for the F-Series INPA files

Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

clauberty said:


> Hello
> 
> can i have the link for the F-Series INPA files
> 
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## ranthum (Nov 24, 2010)

Shawn,

Can I get a link for the newest INPA? The version I have doesn't work with my E90 335d DDE. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ranthum said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can I get a link for the newest INPA? The version I have doesn't work with my E90 335d DDE. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## ricardoiarossi (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey mate, would you please send me inpa files for E89(z4)? thank you very much for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ricardoiarossi said:


> Hey mate, would you please send me inpa files for E89(z4)? thank you very much for your help


PM sent.


----------



## TIMMYKLANG (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi, 

do you have the ipo files for E90 BMW 335D 2011. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TIMMYKLANG said:


> Hi,
> 
> do you have the ipo files for E90 BMW 335D 2011. Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## loknar28 (Apr 30, 2017)

*INPA Links*

I would also like the links to INPA for my 2014 F10 535i xdrive.

I have both ENET and K DCAN cables. I know ENET is for the F series but I wasn't sure if K DCAN also served a function on different systems.

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

loknar28 said:


> I would also like the links to INPA for my 2014 F10 535i xdrive.
> 
> I have both ENET and K DCAN cables. I know ENET is for the F series but I wasn't sure if K DCAN also served a function on different systems.
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent. K=DCAN is normally used for E-Series only, although it can be used for F-Series Diagnosis with INPA.


----------



## druvi (Aug 3, 2007)

HI Shawn, 

Could you please also share with me the F-scripts for Inpa. 

Thanks,


----------



## druvi (Aug 3, 2007)

HI Shawn, 

Could you please also share with me the F-scripts for Inpa. 

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

druvi said:


> HI Shawn,
> 
> Could you please also share with me the F-scripts for Inpa.
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## CarFanatic (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Shawn, 

My name is Shawn tooo lol , can you send me Inpa for F-Series and the Scripts , also could you give me some info as to what are my possibilities with INPA, is it just for diagnosing, also what OS do i need to have installed in order to user the software is it still only win xp ? 

Would really appreciate a comment, even though im sure your tired of everyone literally asking you for the same thing .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

CarFanatic said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> My name is Shawn tooo lol , can you send me Inpa for F-Series and the Scripts , also could you give me some info as to what are my possibilities with INPA, is it just for diagnosing, also what OS do i need to have installed in order to user the software is it still only win xp ?
> 
> Would really appreciate a comment, even though im sure your tired of everyone literally asking you for the same thing .


PM sent.

It is Diagnosis. You can run on any Windows, except Vista, and 32 or 64-Bit is fine. I personally don't use it, so I am not the one to detail its capabilities. I have stated repeatedly though this thread that is someone wants meaningful diagnosis in English, they should use ISTA instead of INPA.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Aug 28, 2018)

*INPA for F82*

Hi Shawn,

Can you help me get the tool and scripts for a 2015 BMW M4 F82
Looking for Data logging options if possible including:

AFR
Ignition
Throttle Position
Knock
EGT
Boost

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Turbocrazy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Can you help me get the tool and scripts for a 2015 BMW M4 F82
> Looking for Data logging options if possible including:
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Turbocrazy (Aug 28, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Yazzer (Jan 3, 2012)

*N57 (2016) & f31*

Hi Shawn

Thanks for your build of INPA...I am connected to car and see some modules, some I cannot see (N.57, Battery). My car is 2016 F31 with 330d (N.57) engine.

Is there a specific menu for F.31 that I must construct?

I would like to reset all adaptations - I believe that this i done from Battery menu. 
And read out from N.57 engine

Are the IPO files for Battery and N.57 engines in your build already?
if not, do you have them?

Regards

Brendan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yazzer said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Thanks for your build of INPA...I am connected to car and see some modules, some I cannot see (N.57, Battery). My car is 2016 F31 with 330d (N.57) engine.
> 
> ...


I believe there is an F20 or F30 selection on main menu. As for your Adaptions, I have no idea. I personally don't use INPA at all.


----------



## lnxguy (Jan 11, 2018)

IPO files for the US M57 (335d, X5d) would be appreciated!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lnxguy said:


> IPO files for the US M57 (335d, X5d) would be appreciated!


PM sent.


----------



## asm19 (Jan 12, 2017)

Send me the F-Series INPA files please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

asm19 said:


> Send me the F-Series INPA files please


PM sent.


----------



## cossie1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Could you send me the files for F80/F82 please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cossie1 said:


> Could you send me the files for F80/F82 please


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

e36fiend said:


> Hi, can I please have the files for the F15?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## catalonia31 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi, can I please have the files for the F15 too?

Thanks!


----------



## catalonia31 (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi, can I please have the files for the F15 too?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

catalonia31 said:


> Hi, can I please have the files for the F15 too?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## barttigges (Feb 15, 2018)

Please files for F10/F11

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

barttigges said:


> Please files for F10/F11
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## timarnold (Sep 2, 2009)

Could you please send a link for F22? Also, do you know if there is a file for G series as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

timarnold said:


> Could you please send a link for F22? Also, do you know if there is a file for G series as well?


PM sent. There are also G-Series INPA Scripts, but very hard to come by.


----------



## anchess (Dec 12, 2018)

HI Shawn,
Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
[email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

anchess said:


> HI Shawn,
> Can you send me a link to INPA and suitable scripts for F-serie?
> [email protected]
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a question about the INPA FXX_V.2 IPO file. Has there been any update that has more English in it, or anyway I can modify the file to translate myself? I set this up awhile back but didn't need it at the time. Now I have traded up from an E60 to an F10. It's almost all in German, making it a lot more difficult to navigate. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gaw111 said:


> I have a question about the INPA FXX_V.2 IPO file. Has there been any update that has more English in it, or anyway I can modify the file to translate myself? I set this up awhile back but didn't need it at the time. Now I have traded up from an E60 to an F10. It's almost all in German, making it a lot more difficult to navigate. Thanks!


No update. As I have written repeatedly in this thread, if one wants meaningful diagnosis in English, they should move to ISTA.


----------



## gaw111 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks Shawn, I'm working on it now.


----------



## Jonas225 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi shawn,

could you send me the INPA Fxx scripts please? Do you also have some for G-series?

Thank you!


----------



## Jonas225 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi shawn,

could you send me the INPA Fxx scripts please? Do you also have some for G-series?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jonas225 said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> could you send me the INPA Fxx scripts please? Do you also have some for G-series?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Boybrook (Sep 14, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Jonas225 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi shawn,
> ...


----------



## stepankrb (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Shawn,
I heard that your Fxx INPA also support e89 - could you please point me in the right direction so I can use INPA with my Z4?
Thanks!
Stepan


----------



## stepankrb (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi Shawn,
I heard that your Fxx INPA also support e89 - could you please point me in the right direction so I can use INPA with my Z4?
Thanks!
Stepan


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Boybrook said:


> Hi shawn,
> 
> could you send me the INPA Fxx scripts please? Do you also have some for G-series?
> 
> ...





stepankrb said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I heard that your Fxx INPA also support e89 - could you please point me in the right direction so I can use INPA with my Z4?
> Thanks!
> Stepan


No G-Series support. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

msidd said:


> Hi Guys
> I haven't received my ENET cable yet to test..
> 
> However, when I go to N55 Engine, I'm receiving
> ...


No idea. Test with cable when it arrives and see what you get.


----------



## lawfive1 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Ista+?*

Hello;
Would anyone be able to direct me on the correct software I need to check an F10 chassis (2013, 528i) and also a F06, 2013, 640iCG? Would it be ISTA+ ? I need to get into the hard codes and reset the computer among many other elements.

How can I use this, and where is the program available? Does it run on a Windows platform, and or an IOS?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lawfive1 said:


> Hello;
> Would anyone be able to direct me on the correct software I need to check an F10 chassis (2013, 528i) and also a F06, 2013, 640iCG? Would it be ISTA+ ? I need to get into the hard codes and reset the computer among many other elements.
> 
> How can I use this, and where is the program available? Does it run on a Windows platform, and or an IOS?
> ...


Yes, you need ISTA, although I cant help with ISTA.


----------



## lawfive1 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you. Hopefully someone on the site could assist me with this.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lawfive1 said:


> Thank you. Hopefully someone on the site could assist me with this.


PM sent.


----------



## lawfive1 (Jun 1, 2012)

*Thank you!!*

Thank you!!
I have the OBD/USB adapter.


----------



## brad-cam (May 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn!

I have ISTA installed and working except need the files/scripts to add F80/S55 and F12/N55. Can you send ?

Many thanks!
Brad


----------



## brad-cam (May 16, 2014)

Hi Shawn!

I have ISTA installed and working except need the files/scripts to add F80/S55 and F12/N55. Can you send ?

Many thanks!
Brad


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brad-cam said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> I have ISTA installed and working except need the files/scripts to add F80/S55 and F12/N55. Can you send ?
> 
> ...


ISTA shoudl be all you need, and I have no idea if these 2 specifically are supported in INPA_Fxx or not, but PM sent.


----------



## brad-cam (May 16, 2014)

Thank you Shawn, I'll check if these are supported.


----------



## john222 (Feb 26, 2018)

Shawn, is there an english translation file for the software. I went into the config and changed to english but only the main screen was translated. After I select what car I have the language goes to german.


----------



## brad-cam (May 16, 2014)

If it helps others here, I tried the F-enabled version of INPA. F80 (S55 engine) is not supported. I needed support for F12 with N55 engine. The F10 option only includes N54 engine. The F30 option does include the N55. I used the F30-N55 option to successfully code the fuel injector flow rates in my 2014 F12 (640) with N55 engine.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

john222 said:


> Shawn, is there an english translation file for the software. I went into the config and changed to english but only the main screen was translated. After I select what car I have the language goes to german.


No:


shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. If you read this thread, you would see where I have repeatedly stated that English .ipo Script files were discontinued by BMW AG many moons ago, and if you want meaningful diagnosis in English, you need to use ISTA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

brad-cam said:


> If it helps others here, I tried the F-enabled version of INPA. F80 (S55 engine) is not supported. I needed support for F12 with N55 engine. The F10 option only includes N54 engine. The F30 option does include the N55. I used the F30-N55 option to successfully code the fuel injector flow rates in my 2014 F12 (640) with N55 engine.


For Engines, one should use the separate ENGINE section (Shift + F9) not a specific Chassis section.

That said, I don't think S55 or S63 ///M Engines are supported.


----------



## Flyinzacko (Apr 2, 2019)

*INPA for F10 with N53*

Hey everyone

I am running INPA on my laptop, and I installed the INPA_Fxx_v.2 scripts as well, but no profile for the N53 shows up. Does anyone have a separate script for that maybe?
Your help is highly appreciated.

Best regards


----------



## Flyinzacko (Apr 2, 2019)

*INPA for F10 with N53*

Hey everyone

I am running INPA on my laptop, and I installed the INPA_Fxx_v.2 scripts as well, but no profile for the N53 shows up. Does anyone have a separate script for that maybe?
Your help is highly appreciated.

Best regards


----------



## ElmurrFudd (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Shawn, could you send me the INPA files for the Fxx series please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ElmurrFudd said:


> Hi Shawn, could you send me the INPA files for the Fxx series please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## ldalda2018 (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey Shawn, could you send me the F-series INPA files?

Please & Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ldalda2018 said:


> Hey Shawn, could you send me the F-series INPA files?
> 
> Please & Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## AbacusF11 (Oct 28, 2019)

*INSTA+ Not showing fault, will INPA?*

Hi Shawn,

I recently have had a fault show up on the dash of my F11 (2015 520D) this is an intermittant fault.

"Chassis function restricted"

So, I've downloaded INSTA+, successfully connected to my car and run the fault finding section of INSTA, but the error has not been saved and all the ECU's are green!

Do you think INPA would have any more success? If so then could you please send me a link to the software?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AbacusF11 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> I recently have had a fault show up on the dash of my F11 (2015 520D) this is an intermittant fault.
> 
> ...


No. If ISTA does not display it, I don't think INPA will either.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shikbas said:


> Hi
> Can I get a copy of the program please?
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## AbacusF11 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I***8217;ve managed to catch the fault with INSTA. now I***8217;ve just got to work through a test plan!


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Shawn
I instaleed INPA to use on my f10,I want to use the enet cable that I have for esys,how I can configure it please?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shikbas said:


> Hi Shawn
> I instaleed INPA to use on my f10,I want to use the enet cable that I have for esys,how I can configure it please?
> Thanks


Set EDIABAS.ini for Interface = ENET.


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Shawn,,thank you
I was going through the threads and there is talk about inpa and ista,I have 14 535d which one to use?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shikbas said:


> Hi Shawn,,thank you
> I was going through the threads and there is talk about inpa and ista,I have 14 535d which one to use?
> 
> Thanks


I would use ISTA myself.


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you
Is there a link for that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shikbas said:


> Thank you
> Is there a link for that?


No idea. Not subject of this thread.


----------



## shikbas (Mar 12, 2011)

Shawn,thank you for taking time to answer my questions
Can I install INPA and ISTA on the same computer?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shikbas said:


> Shawn,thank you for taking time to answer my questions
> Can I install INPA and ISTA on the same computer?


Yes, no problem to do so.


----------



## j_c (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi Shawn, could you PM me the download link for f-series inpa too? Thank you, Jerry.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

j_c said:


> Hi Shawn, could you PM me the download link for f-series inpa too? Thank you, Jerry.


PM sent.


----------



## LongTimeBeemer (Nov 30, 2019)

*Fxx IPO files*

Hi Shawn,
Yep ... yet another request for those files to use with INPA (v5.0.6) 
Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

LongTimeBeemer said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Yep ... yet another request for those files to use with INPA (v5.0.6)
> Thanks for sharing them with us!


PM sent.


----------



## tssa (May 10, 2016)

*Inpa with scripts for f30 320ix*

Hi Shawn 
Could you please send me inpa that i can set injectors coding and checking? For my f30 320ix n20b20b 
.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tssa said:


> Hi Shawn
> Could you please send me inpa that i can set injectors coding and checking? For my f30 320ix n20b20b
> .
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## tssa (May 10, 2016)

*inpa without msd module*

Hi Shawn 
Thx for data but there are still msd modul missing and he is for checking injectors
you have any idea- normal or ...
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tssa said:


> Hi Shawn
> Thx for data but there are still msd modul missing and he is for checking injectors
> you have any idea- normal or ...
> thank you


Use ISTA then.


----------



## jhwg_95 (May 6, 2020)

Hi, could I please also have access to the F series files for INPA?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jhwg_95 said:


> Hi, could I please also have access to the F series files for INPA?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## mikeclauw (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the files for inpa too?

Thanks


----------



## mikeclauw (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the files for inpa too?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mikeclauw said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the files for inpa too?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, can you please send me a link to a working INPA for Fseries? I have already tried 2 different downloads, but somehow cannot make it run with ENET cable (neither INPA nor tool32). Some ediabas setup problem I assume. I have renistaled several times, got it running one time then it stopped. Esys works with that enet cable so cable is ok.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evo828 said:


> Hi, can you please send me a link to a working INPA for Fseries? I have already tried 2 different downloads, but somehow cannot make it run with ENET cable (neither INPA nor tool32). Some ediabas setup problem I assume. I have renistaled several times, got it running one time then it stopped. Esys works with that enet cable so cable is ok.


PM sent. You MUST disable all Firewall applications for EDIABAS ENET use.


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi Shawn, thanks a lot. It turned out that I had the same version that you have shared-the problem was that while the wifi was turned ON then Ediabas ENET did not work properly. So wifi OFF and everything works.


----------



## Bursuc1980 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please send me the files for inpa for F series?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

evo828 said:


> Hi Shawn, thanks a lot. It turned out that I had the same version that you have shared-the problem was that while the wifi was turned ON then Ediabas ENET did not work properly. So wifi OFF and everything works.


:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bursuc1980 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send me the files for inpa for F series?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## gongeldongas (May 18, 2020)

I would appreciate if I could get the link for F series INPA.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gongeldongas said:


> I would appreciate if I could get the link for F series INPA.


PM sent.


----------



## smiacie (May 16, 2020)

Hi,
Could you please tell me how to get INPA for F-series?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smiacie (May 16, 2020)

Hi,
Could you please tell me how to get INPA for F-series?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smiacie said:


> Hi,
> Could you please tell me how to get INPA for F-series?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## Pharodox (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Shawn, could I get a link to the Fxx INPA if possible? Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pharodox said:


> Hey Shawn, could I get a link to the Fxx INPA if possible? Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## JoonasF (May 21, 2020)

Hi, can I get F series Inpa files?


----------



## dexter7385 (Jun 17, 2016)

Dear Shawn
can i also have link for inpa with files needed to work with F-series?
thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Xoboi said:


> Hey shawnsheridan, could I also get the link to F-series INPA? thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## rbialkin (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Shawn, Could I get the link for F-series cars? Please and many thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rbialkin said:


> Hi Shawn, Could I get the link for F-series cars? Please and many thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## alanek (Jul 21, 2020)

Hi Could I get link to F series please . Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alanek said:


> Hi Could I get link to F series please . Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Abeamahmed (Mar 7, 2020)

Could i get the link to the Fxx files as well, thanks.


----------



## neuklaus (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me the links to F-series INPA. Thanks a lot.


----------



## musa (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello Shawn, kindly please send me the links to F-series INPA. Much thanks!


----------



## Geryha (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello Shawn, could i also get a link to the F-series INPA? Thank you very much.


----------



## jan4ezz (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, could i get a link to the F-series INPA? Thanks!


----------



## kayf06 (Nov 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Does INPA support bmw F06 (6 series gran coupe) and if so how do i get the files? (looking at your screenshot i can not see F06)


----------



## handycanadian (May 22, 2016)

Hoping to also get a copy for my F25. Thanks in advance!


----------



## KOC (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear Shawn,

Please assist to get the INPA 5.06 with Fxx Scripts package.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bronx (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi Shawn, could i get the link to the F series INPA and it's script files? Am missing the IPO files.. Thanks!


----------



## Janas (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn, 
Could I get the INPA link for F-series cars, incl the script files? 
Many thanks.


----------



## JeffDunes (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Shawn,

I have INPA 5.06 working on my E46 using a K+DCAN cable. I would like to get INPA working on my F10. I already have an ENET cable for my F10, should I use this one rather than the K+DCAN cable? Can you send me the link to the Fxx scripts? Would it be better to install a completely separate version of INPA, or should I keep one version and change the .ini file (and any other needed parameters) based on which car/cable I am using INPA on?

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## RogerApp (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello, could I please please get a working link for INPA for E89? Thanks!


----------



## sudixu (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi Shawn, could you please send me the links to F-series INPA. Thanks a lot.


----------



## KevinNash (Nov 28, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn,
I have a f10, 2012
May I also have the link to the F series INPA, script files, and IPO Please? Thank you


----------



## jnxtheband (Dec 7, 2020)

can you please PM me the files? I have a 2010 335d and i am missing the DDE73KWP.IPO file.

Thank you.


----------



## scherlock (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn, 
It would be a pleasure if you could PM me F-series script for INPA!
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

scherlock said:


> Hi Shawn,
> It would be a pleasure if you could PM me F-series script for INPA!
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## cpet9 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Shawn
can you send me link for F-series please and link to latest SP datens
Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cpet9 said:


> Hi Shawn
> can you send me link for F-series please and link to latest SP datens
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## InvictusBMW (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi Shawn,

would you be so kind and send me the link for INPA F-Series as well?

Many thanks in advance. 
Best regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

InvictusBMW said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> would you be so kind and send me the link for INPA F-Series as well?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## D.Andersson (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello Shawn,

Would you be so kind and send me the link for INPA F-Series as well? 

Many thanks from Sweden!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D.Andersson said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Would you be so kind and send me the link for INPA F-Series as well?
> 
> Many thanks from Sweden!


PM sent.


----------



## D.Andersson (Apr 25, 2021)

btw, do you know if this works wireless with INPA or is a enet cable needed? modBMW WIFI ENET adapter – modBMW


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

D.Andersson said:


> btw, do you know if this works wireless with INPA or is a enet cable needed? modBMW WIFI ENET adapter – modBMW


No idea. I use only ENET Cable myself.


----------



## 4WDridt (May 23, 2018)

Hello Shawn,

I desperately need this functionality in INPA 
Would you be so kind as to send me the link for INPA F-Series please?

Big thanks from Utah.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

4WDridt said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> I desperately need this functionality in INPA
> Would you be so kind as to send me the link for INPA F-Series please?
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## alonzohk (Apr 27, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Dear Shawn,
Would very much appreciate if you could send me INPA for F-series
I've been struggling to find both INPA and F-series scripts for weeks
Million thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alonzohk said:


> Dear Shawn,
> Would very much appreciate if you could send me INPA for F-series
> I've been struggling to find both INPA and F-series scripts for weeks
> Million thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Angstroom (May 5, 2021)

[QUOTE="shawnsheridan, post: 13534531, member: 142175"
PM sent.
[/QUOTE
Could you sent it to me aswell? Would really appreciate it!


----------



## andy711 (Mar 2, 2014)

Can you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series,many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Angstroom said:


> Could you sent it to me aswell? Would really appreciate it!





andy711 said:


> Can you please send me scripts for Inpa for F-series,many thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## DooKid (May 13, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hello and sorry to disturb, do you happen to have the *dde7n47.ipo for engine d71n47c0?*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DooKid said:


> Hello and sorry to disturb, do you happen to have the *dde7n47.ipo for engine d71n47c0?*


You can try INPA_Fxx and see. PM sent.


----------



## Sebastian1806 (May 21, 2021)

Hello Shawn, would you be so kind as to send me the link for the F series as well, please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Sebastian1806 said:


> Hello Shawn, would you be so kind as to send me the link for the F series as well, please?


PM sent.


----------



## bmwadvice (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi Shawn, would you be so kind as to send me the link for the F series as well, please? Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwadvice said:


> Hi Shawn, would you be so kind as to send me the link for the F series as well, please? Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## Gotokmj (May 29, 2021)

Hello Shawn,

Would you please send me files for Fxx series INPA? to email: [email protected] pls.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Gotokmj said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Would you please send me files for Fxx series INPA? to email: [email protected] pls.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## bmwf01bob (Jun 7, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn! Any chance I could have the link for F01 files (F series) for INPA please? Would appreciate that a lot. Thanks Bob
my email is: [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmwf01bob said:


> Hi Shawn! Any chance I could have the link for F01 files (F series) for INPA please? Would appreciate that a lot. Thanks Bob
> my email is: [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## lordchadski (Jun 20, 2021)

Hi Shawn

Please may I ask for the Fxx scripts also. Keep up the great work.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lordchadski said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Please may I ask for the Fxx scripts also. Keep up the great work.


PM sent.


----------



## modernm69 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi Shawn. 
I have EDIABAS 7.3.0 but I'm not sure can use with F20? 
And How config INPA with Ethernet cable ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

modernm69 said:


> Hi Shawn.
> I have EDIABAS 7.3.0 but I'm not sure can use with F20?
> And How config INPA with Ethernet cable ?


Edit EDIABAS.ini and set it for Interface = ENET.


----------



## Mcl 1984 (Jul 19, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mcl 1984 (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey so I've looked at your post an I have inpa 5.0.6 and the n55 isn't there for the f10. Could you please send me the missing files


----------



## Mcl 1984 (Jul 19, 2021)

Mcl 1984 said:


> Hey so I've looked at your post an I have inpa 5.0.6 and the n55 isn't there for the f10. Could you please send me the missing files


I am tring to code injectors by the way I have all the proper cables and drivers. The files just aren't there in inpa


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mcl 1984 said:


> Hey so I've looked at your post an I have inpa 5.0.6 and the n55 isn't there for the f10. Could you please send me the missing files





Mcl 1984 said:


> I am tring to code injectors by the way I have all the proper cables and drivers. The files just aren't there in inpa


I do not have any "missing files" to send. 

Its not under F10. Look under Engine => 6 Cylinder Bosch


----------



## Larry3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Mcl 1984 said:


> I am tring to code injectors by the way I have all the proper cables and drivers. The files just aren't there in inpa





shawnsheridan said:


> I do not have any "missing files" to send.
> 
> Its not under F10. Look under Engine => 6 Cylinder Bosch



Shawn I have a 2016 535i (F10) car came with co2 package. Car was hit in the front and no longer has the active shutters.
1) do you think I could eliminate the Co2 option with inpa and eliminate the code?
2) do you think the ECU not seeing an active shutter system would impact the air conditioning logic? 
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Larry3 said:


> Shawn I have a 2016 535i (F10) car came with co2 package. Car was hit in the front and no longer has the active shutters.
> 1) do you think I could eliminate the Co2 option with inpa and eliminate the code?
> 2) do you think the ECU not seeing an active shutter system would impact the air conditioning logic?
> Thanks


Sorry, no idea on Active Shutters. I don't think INPA is what you need though, I think maybe Tool32 or E-Sys.


----------



## Larry3 (Nov 29, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, no idea on Active Shutters. I don't think INPA is what you need though, I think maybe Tool32 or E-Sys.


Thanks for the reply. That helps.


----------



## kamil1991 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi Shawn 

Would you please send me files for F10 series INPA?  Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kamil1991 said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Would you please send me files for F10 series INPA?  Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## t-alonso (Mar 23, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> For F-Series you need to be using an ENET Cable, not K+DCan Cable.


OK, OK thank you very much!!!!


----------



## moz335d (10 mo ago)

Does this version of INPA include the necessary datens / scripts for the M57 engines in US spec 335d and X5 35d 's ? Currently using Mikes Easy BMW toolkit however it does not include the functionality to read the DDE7.2/7.3 for our diesels.

If it does, how would one obtain the software? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## 510dude (10 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan I am looking for the files for the D73N57CO control unit. Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

510dude said:


> @shawnsheridan I am looking for the files for the D73N57CO control unit. Thanks


I have no idea on individual ECU support.


----------



## 510dude (10 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> I have no idea on individual ECU support.


2009 335D, trying to use INPA to get data from it, but currently doesn't have the proper engine support.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

510dude said:


> 2009 335D, trying to use INPA to get data from it, but currently doesn't have the proper engine support.


PM sent.


----------



## F11_Lord_Quas (10 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan

First of all, thanks for your great work and support here.

I think i have a very common problem. I have a F11 N53 from 2013 and need a running INPA for adapting new injectors. Can you help me?

Big thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

F11_Lord_Quas said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan
> 
> First of all, thanks for your great work and support here.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## mrkje75 (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn...
I am new on here so please forgive me...not sure how to pm?
I have an F36 435d..... I have just purchased the ethernet to obd cable.
You have been recommended on here.
Would it be possible to send me the links to the software that I need to download to code my BMW please?
i,e, Esys with the ect token and pin? and the correct PSdzdata?
Would be much appreciated..... if easier... feel free to email me
[email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrkje75 said:


> Hi Shawn...
> I am new on here so please forgive me...not sure how to pm?
> I have an F36 435d..... I have just purchased the ethernet to obd cable.
> You have been recommended on here.
> ...


Wrong Thread for Coding. PM sent.


----------



## philiptrach (9 mo ago)

hello shawn im not sure what im doing wrong with my labtop to get inpa top run properly if it possible we could face time so i can screen share with you? i dont mind paying. feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

philiptrach said:


> hello shawn im not sure what im doing wrong with my labtop to get inpa top run properly if it possible we could face time so i can screen share with you? i dont mind paying. feel free to email me at [email protected]


PM sent.


----------



## Jeepura (9 mo ago)

Hey @shawnsheridan 

Thanks for your great work and support here! 😇

Looking for data files for INPA. My car F31 2014 330d N57

Could you help out?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jeepura said:


> Hey @shawnsheridan
> 
> Thanks for your great work and support here! 😇
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## sanfordev (9 mo ago)

Good Evening @shawnsheridan

I appreciate your support!

I'm looking for the inpa files to code the injectors on my f80 with MEVD172G


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sanfordev said:


> Good Evening @shawnsheridan
> 
> I appreciate your support!
> 
> I'm looking for the inpa files to code the injectors on my f80 with MEVD172G


PM sent.


----------



## ajrocklin (May 29, 2019)

Hey Shawn, trying to get INPA working on my F30 and assume I need some files? As always, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ajrocklin said:


> Hey Shawn, trying to get INPA working on my F30 and assume I need some files? As always, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## 452.kaan (8 mo ago)

Hi Could someone send me a link for ediabas / inpa for use with f15 & f16 and G-series. Thanks in advance...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fussionn96 said:


> Hi Shawn, may I ask for files so I can use INPA with my F36 435d XDrive?
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## tryingtobebest (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey Shawn, i only need few files for inpa to work with my 09 M57, from another post i need:
"
_Assuming that you have a working installation of BMW Standard Tools 2.12, when you receive the INPA for F-Series package, copy the DDE73KWP.IPO and DDE73KWP.INI files from the INPA_FXX\SGDAT folder to your C:\EC-APPS\INPA\SGDAT folder.

Then with Windows Notepad, edit the E90.ENG file in the C:\EC-APPS\INPA\CFGDAT folder. Add an entry for the DDE73KWP script._ 
"
My current version of Ediabas/Standard tools from Bimmergeeks have this two files but i still would like to overwrite them from the package for Fseries inpa!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tryingtobebest said:


> Hey Shawn, i only need few files for inpa to work with my 09 M57, from another post i need:
> "
> _Assuming that you have a working installation of BMW Standard Tools 2.12, when you receive the INPA for F-Series package, copy the DDE73KWP.IPO and DDE73KWP.INI files from the INPA_FXX\SGDAT folder to your C:\EC-APPS\INPA\SGDAT folder.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## dmc8122 (Jan 30, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Would you please send the F01 files to me ? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dmc8122 said:


> Would you please send the F01 files to me ? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## dmc8122 (Jan 30, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thank you very much ❤


----------



## f10ski (6 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


you mind PM me the files


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f10ski said:


> you mind PM me the files


PM sent.


----------



## ggonxhi (6 mo ago)

Anyway i can get inpa link please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ggonxhi said:


> Anyway i can get inpa link please


PM sent.


----------



## x5f152014 (12 mo ago)

Hi Shawn im also looking for a link for the full package. much appreciated.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

x5f152014 said:


> Hi Shawn im also looking for a link for the full package. much appreciated.


PM sent.


----------



## Johnny--86 (5 mo ago)

Would you please send the F10 F11 files to me ? [email protected] Thank you


----------



## bellawills08 (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, Could you send me the INPA files for E89 30i?
Many Thanks


----------



## somone (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn, Can I have INPA files for F20 (B38 petrol engine)? Thanks!


----------



## mirone94 (5 mo ago)

Hi, Shaw

I would like to get Inpa for F-chassis.
Can you send me the link?

Thank's


----------



## Rich123321 (Oct 22, 2013)

Can I get the INPA link?


----------



## RaZVaN_17 (5 mo ago)

Hi Shawn, Could you send me the INPA files for E89 28i? Many Thanks


----------



## Beatmewalkin (Jan 11, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello Shawn, I have a 2016 M4 F83. I desperatly want to read the codes and check battery stats. I have a wireless ICOM which I think will work but I need the INPA software.for Win 10. Can you send the link please?


----------



## krisp (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi Shawn! I would also appreciate info on getting INPA for F20 and F30 models ..

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

Beatmewalkin said:


> Hello Shawn, I have a 2016 M4 F83. I desperatly want to read the codes and check battery stats. I have a wireless ICOM which I think will work but I need the INPA software.for Win 10. Can you send the link please?


why don't you use ista?

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Beatmewalkin (Jan 11, 2020)

Right, I meant ISTA. I don't know why I typed INPA?


----------



## adamyanov (5 mo ago)

Hey *shawnsheridan, can you send me the install files for F10/F11 series ?*


----------



## euqnnn (5 mo ago)

Can i have the f10 inpa files please?


----------



## Norbertm3m5 (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


hello shawnsheri


shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, INPA works with Fxx Chassis, so long as you have the Fxx .IPO files installed.
> 
> It will use whatever interface you have defined in EDIABAS.ini, so ENET is fine.
> 
> ...


hello shawnsheridan, i have the same problem, i have an f90 m5 i can connect esys but i cant connect inpa... ;(( can you help me?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Norbertm3m5 said:


> hello shawnsheri
> 
> hello shawnsheridan, i have the same problem, i have an f90 m5 i can connect esys but i cant connect inpa... ;(( can you help me?


Did you disable any Firewall and Virus Software, and run motor when connecting?


----------



## maan87 (5 mo ago)

Hey *@shawnsheridan, can you provide me inpa that is e89 (n54, DCT) capable please ? 
B/R, Jani *


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maan87 said:


> Hey *@shawnsheridan, can you provide me inpa that is e89 (n54, DCT) capable please ?
> B/R, Jani *


PM sent.


----------



## somone (Dec 8, 2020)

somone said:


> Hi Shawn, Can I have INPA files for F20 (B38 petrol engine)? Thanks!


@shawnsheridan Any chance you can provide this?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

somone said:


> @shawnsheridan Any chance you can provide this?


PM sent.


----------



## SDJ (4 mo ago)

looks like you've been busy providing the requirement to use INPA on an F10......if you could do the same for me please.
TIA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SDJ said:


> looks like you've been busy providing the requirement to use INPA on an F10......if you could do the same for me please.
> TIA


PM sent.


----------



## bogdan.spataru85 (4 mo ago)

@shawnsheridan Hi - I contacted you first on bimmerpost and I was unable to send receive PM's - it seems this forum also has conv disabled for new users - can you try to send me a PM?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bogdan.spataru85 said:


> @shawnsheridan Hi - I contacted you first on bimmerpost and I was unable to send receive PM's - it seems this forum also has conv disabled for new users - can you try to send me a PM?


PM sent.


----------



## Lynxxxx (4 mo ago)

Hello Shawn,
Could you send me the INPA files for E89 23i when you've time?
Many Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lynxxxx said:


> Hello Shawn,
> Could you send me the INPA files for E89 23i when you've time?
> Many Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## krisp (Jul 30, 2017)

krisp said:


> Hi Shawn! I would also appreciate info on getting INPA for F20 and F30 models ..
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Hi @shawnsheridan ! Can you share the info/link on INPA for F20 and F30 models, please?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

krisp said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan ! Can you share the info/link on INPA for F20 and F30 models, please?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## OkieBimmerTech (10 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi Shawn I'm looking for F10 N20 inpa files if you could send me a link I'd appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

OkieBimmerTech said:


> Hi Shawn I'm looking for F10 N20 inpa files if you could send me a link I'd appreciate it, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## perlicdalibor (Nov 7, 2021)

I, too, am looking for INPA for my F10 520d LCI, thanks!


----------



## bmwrebuild (13 d ago)

Can you sent me the link also? Thanks!


----------



## mbusigama (8 mo ago)

Hi, May I please get link for my F25, thank you


----------



## EmmJay2 (14 d ago)

Hello, would I be able to get the INPA link for F30? Thank you in advance!


----------

